# Official NBA thread



## gunner21

Leeggggggggoooooo!!!! I'm excited for this season. Raptors are actually supposed to do something this year.

Looking forward to Kobe jacking 30 shots a game to score 30 (/sarcasm)

Parker with some heroics today. Who's your favourite to win it all this year?


----------



## gunner21

So how bad are the Lakers lol! 

I'm loving this!


----------



## i just want luv

Just though't I'd leave this here, what Kobe thinks of Dwight:

__
http://instagr.am/p/uvs_AdKWSq/

Cavs and Knicks, aka the sloppiest teams in the league right now.


----------



## i just want luv

()Kyrie is making terrible decisions. Very selfish all game. Not playing like a point out there.
()Love trailing trae. Cuts in front of Kyrie to get it. Fighting for shots. Love and Bron need to be taking the most fga.
()Knicks IQ has reached 08 bad.
()Melo COLD BLOODED!


----------



## i just want luv

LeBron played outright horrible. Cavs looked horrible. Kyrie and Waiters deviating from the team the entire game. Nobody in position LeBron wants. They'll get it together, but Kyrie and Waiters need to get with the script. They're not the superstars.


----------



## scooby

I'm pretty sure I just fell in love with the Mavs all over again.


----------



## scooby

These guys, man. Much love.


----------



## ShadowUser18

My Bulls look pretty solid this year for a deep playoff run. Hopefully Rose doesn't have another freak accident this year.


----------



## mjkittredge

Celtics fan. their first game, even though it was against a weak team, they looked really pumped. Great passing, great energy, Rondo is healthy, the young guys are stepping up.


----------



## gunner21

Oh lord I love how terrible the Lakers are. Dis gun b gud.

Did anyone see Lebron's pre-game speech?


----------



## i just want luv

I knew Vince going to the grizz would be his demise. He's going out the same way Iverson did. Grizz not giving him minutes. Buried in the bench. Has played 5 minutes and it's halfway through the 4th quarter. Only about 25 minutes through the entire Preseason.

On the bright side, the Bulls look very nice even though they're down right now. Rose injured himself just now, he needs to take it easy man!!


----------



## The Patriot

Go Raptors. We The North. Was a great game Home Opener Wednesday, 6 Players in double digits, some great foot work and defending my Lowry and Terrence Ross, couple of nice 3 pointers, had some trouble keeping The Hawks out of the paint, they drove in. 

They are a good team and they like to pass the ball, but Coach Casey really drove home that defensive mind set. And no more 3rd quarter fatigue, they lost a 19 point lead but they recovered and was nice to get that home win, fans were really into it. I really look forward to seeing how The Raptors continue to Go. 

Raptors Season's going to be great. Haven't watched any other games yet. I wish I could say the Raptors but realistically I will aim for a 2nd round play off spot as for who will make it, hmmm I honestly say The Spurs, they are just a team that seems to be destined to dominate again at least until Parker, Ginobelli, Duncan leave. Yeah The Spurs.


----------



## i just want luv

Kobe is just taking the Clippers to school on every single play, my go'odness. He looks very springy today.


----------



## i just want luv

No way I could ever bring' myself to cheer for the rockets. Here's to them being undefeated now and hopefully to them being defeated until the trading deadline.


----------



## ray927

San Antonio Spurs baby ! Fan since 1998


----------



## gunner21

Did anyone notice that OKC only have 7 healthy players left on their roster? Yikes! Perry Jones got injured and Reggie Jackson was playing under an injury too.


----------



## i just want luv

Not to mention Telfare might get suspended.

Regarding the Cavs, I hate to say it, I praised him a lot, but Kyrie Irving is a loser. On this team to not be able to adjust his game, he's playing street ball and only looking for his own. The problem starts with him. You can only wave off Love in the post with a mismatch so many times, you can only clog your teamate's driving lane just so they're forced to give you the ball back so many times.

Insert Chalmers, hell, any other pg to this team, they might be undefeated right now. Love needs at least 20 touches. LeBron needs to be in charge of the offense. Kyrie needs to make a simple play or play off-ball. And this might just be me(cus I haven't scouted the cavs) but I'd take Marion in the starting line-up over Dion.


----------



## gunner21

Cavs should have traded Kyrie instead of Wiggins.


----------



## gunner21

Holy **** at that Kyle steal and Demar dunk at that end. Pulled off a win even though we played terribly.

I'm gonna say it again. Cavs should have traded Kyrie.


----------



## BTAG

Not a good game by my Clippers tonight. They have played absolutely terrible every game, so it's amazing that they have 3 wins. I was worried at how bad they were in preseason, and my fears are being realized early on. Chris Paul is a great leader though, so after tonight's humiliation, hopefully he'll get them fired up.


----------



## i just want luv

I don't much blame Jr.Smith's decision. It could've easily turned into a disaster had he gave it to Melo (if I'm thinking from his perspective). The clock was about at 2 seconds by the time whoever it was on the knicks made the cut from Melo to the rim. Had he made the pass, I was thinking the guy defending the cutter was going to double back towards Melo for the steal - in which Jr was cautious, waiting for the cutter to pass. 

Can only let so much time pass for a post entry. I just didn't like the play, there was barely enough time to make the pass and have Melo get a decent look off... but hey, got to go with your gut.


----------



## ShadowUser18

Raps vs Bulls is gonna be a real good game between two teams that are probably going to meet in the eastern conference finals. I hate to say this but the Raps might have a slight edge on my Bulls since they have more fire power off the bench.


----------



## WhoDey85

Oh man that was pretty cool. They just showed a clip of my high school beating Lebron James in the State finals back in 02 on ESPN 2 on the show "Becoming".


----------



## WhoDey85

Found this on youtube. I was there in the student section.


----------



## i just want luv

^ Must be surreal.

Rose. Injured. Again. 3 times thus' far. I knew he was injury prone from his rookie year when he injured himself cutting an apple.


----------



## i just want luv

Jeff Teague has my most-impressed-by Dunk of the Year. Right behind is some rook in Philly, had a sick one-handed oop on somebody while falling.


----------



## gunner21

Best record in the NBA baby


----------



## peyandkeele

why did this thread die? okc on a tear, chicago rolling, cleveland still finding there way(i think waiters needs to go), lowry balling without derozan. Heck im already excited for playoff basketball. If i had to give an early season predicion for that, it'd be cavs bulls ecf, bulls in six. in the west idk, toss up between spurs, thunder, grizz, and warriors. My gut says thunder bulls in the finals(like it shouldve been in 2012) but im having strong feelings about the grizz and spurs making it out of the west. I think the likely matchup is bulls spurs in the finals, with the grizz being my next pick and thunder after them. I like the warriors but they need more playoff experience, tho i think wcf is a lock for them. Tho i want my thunder spurs rematch(yes 3rd in 4 years) and i want it to go 7 this time. cleveland i don't think makes finals, there bottom of the league in defense, and what good is putting up 100 a night if your giving up 105, plus, lebron and kyrie aren't gelling, and kyrie i think is too young to understand how to, the way wade did in 2011. chicago is too good on both ends of the court, there no longer dependent on rose, and hey can now put up 100+ and hold you to sub 90.


----------



## Evo1114

Go Bucks! NBA Champs!!!! :lol

My interest in the NBA directly correlates on how bad the Bucks are. They are doing decent this year. So I will be a 'fan' until it lasts. And The Greek Freak is starting to really show how good he can be. Jason Kidd seems to be a really good coach. They were supposed to be incredibly bad this year, so anything is a bonus. No reason to suck this year since I think the draft next year is terrible.


----------



## peyandkeele

The draft next year is supposed to be as good as this past year. Key word supposed


----------



## gunner21

Evo1114 said:


> Go Bucks! NBA Champs!!!! :lol
> 
> My interest in the NBA directly correlates on how bad the Bucks are. They are doing decent this year. So I will be a 'fan' until it lasts. And The Greek Freak is starting to really show how good he can be. Jason Kidd seems to be a really good coach. They were supposed to be incredibly bad this year, so anything is a bonus. No reason to suck this year since I think the draft next year is terrible.


Parker out for the whole season


----------



## Daylight

I still can't believe I paid $39 for these seats last Saturday. I guess that's what happens when your favorite team sucks. I hope the Pacers get back Lance Stephenson since the Hornets are shopping him around. Pacers have never had great luck in the draft, so I'm not counting on them landing a top 5 pick.


----------



## Daylight

I managed to take a quick and horrible pic of Jeremy Lin leaving the team hotel in downtown Indy on Monday when the Lakers were in town. I was hoping to see Kobe, but he was to good to take the bus with the team. Several of us waited in the cold for almost 2 hours and he was a no show.


----------



## scooby

Daylight said:


> I still can't believe I paid $39 for these seats last Saturday. I guess that's what happens when your favorite team sucks. I hope the Pacers get back Lance Stephenson since the Hornets are shopping him around. Pacers have never had great luck in the draft, so I'm not counting on them landing a top 5 pick.


Man... I'd love to see any NBA game live, especially that close and that cheap, even if the team sucks. I'd kill to see the Mavs play, my dream. Unfortunately the price to even get to a game location is probably a 4 digit figure.


----------



## gunner21

Raptors 20-6 baby


----------



## Daylight

I would love to see a Raptors vs Blazers or Grizzlies Finals. I don't see the Raptors getting there, even if everyone was healthy. NBA and its refs would have found a way to screw them over.


----------



## scooby

Can someone tell me how the rise of the Raptors came about? I admittedly haven't been following much at all. I never get around to watching games or keeping up to date with them. Like, did they acquire a great player in a trade? New great coach? As far as I'm aware or remember, they seemed to be on a big upswing after trading away Gay. The Raptors rise seemed so sudden.


----------



## Daylight

Paul George got hurt and Lance Stephenson left the Pacers. The Miami Heat broke apart. These both opened the door for the Raptors and Wizards to make their move in the East. Both were teams on the rise to begin with. The second best team in the Raptors division currently has a 10-14 record so their current record isn't what it seems. Raptors wouldn't survive in the Western Conference.


----------



## peyandkeele

The raptors rise came about, cuz derozan realized his potential and started putting up 22 a game, and lowry put up 17. this year they built on that and now lowry is ballin out of his mind, and toronto is a little deeper than last year.there top defensive team(6 last year in def rating, i forget where there ranked this year), and there a top ranked offense.


----------



## scooby

Awww yeah! Rondo to the Mavs! I hope this works out really well for them. I'll miss Wright and Crowder though.

Edit: Uhhh, I wonder what they are gonna do about a backup center since Wright is gone...





Doesn't matter, has Rondo.


----------



## gunner21

scooby said:


> Can someone tell me how the rise of the Raptors came about? I admittedly haven't been following much at all. I never get around to watching games or keeping up to date with them. Like, did they acquire a great player in a trade? New great coach? As far as I'm aware or remember, they seemed to be on a big upswing after trading away Gay. The Raptors rise seemed so sudden.


Lowry happened. Toronto was looking at another losing season when they traded Gay last year. What that did was take the ball out of Gay's hands and Lowry has been absolutely balling ever since. The Gay trade also solidified our bench and we're one of the deepest teams in the league right now. We also have about $28 million in cap space next season. This isn't even our final form.


----------



## SA go0n

James Harden went off again last night. He's probably my favorite player/beard to watch in the NBA.


----------



## scooby

Good god...


----------



## gunner21

^ James Johnson absolutely demolished him yesterday. You know you've been dunked on when you have to commit a cheap shot on the next possession. RIP Drummond.


----------



## Mousey9

scooby said:


> Can someone tell me how the rise of the Raptors came about? I admittedly haven't been following much at all. I never get around to watching games or keeping up to date with them. Like, did they acquire a great player in a trade? New great coach? As far as I'm aware or remember, they seemed to be on a big upswing after trading away Gay. The Raptors rise seemed so sudden.


sweet lou happend


----------



## foe

Raptors became good for a couple of reasons; their players got better and their division got crappier. Lowry, as gunner21 mentioned, became a top 2 point guard in the East. DeRozan (currently injured) became one of the top SGs in the East. Their frontcourt is pretty good too with Valanciunas, Patterson and Johnson & Johnson. 

Then you have the demise of the Atlantic division.

I think they're still behind Bulls, Cavs and Wizards though come playoff time. Raptors still lack a bit of star power and have a questionable bench. Bulls got depth, Cavs got a Big 3, Wizards have Wall, Beal and a better PF/C rotation.


----------



## peyandkeele

foe said:


> Raptors became good for a couple of reasons; their players got better and their division got crappier. Lowry, as gunner21 mentioned, became a top 2 point guard in the East. DeRozan (currently injured) became one of the top SGs in the East. Their frontcourt is pretty good too with Valanciunas, Patterson and Johnson & Johnson.
> 
> Then you have the demise of the Atlantic division.
> 
> I think they're still behind Bulls, Cavs and Wizards though come playoff time. Raptors still lack a bit of star power and have a questionable bench. Bulls got depth, Cavs got a Big 3, Wizards have Wall, Beal and a better PF/C rotation.


I would argue to say that the raps are above the wizards. nene has dropped off significantly and pierce has not been an upgrade over ariza. i think the raps when healthy could take out both the bulls and the cavs(not both teams back to back, but they could beat one or the other) if enough things go right for them.


----------



## mentalpretzel

Im so happy the Raptors are doing so good this year, they're a likable team and from what I read online, they've got the funniest fanbase :yes
I hope for a Raptors vs Hawks EC Finals.

For the WC Finals I want GSW vs Memphis...
since its obvious the Pelicans won't make it anymore or have a very very slim chance of even taking the 8th seed :sigh
I worship Anthony Davis and his legendary brow and was really hoping he'd make the playoffs this season but man, the west is brutal.


----------



## gunner21

We the North....we the fourth

Huge win today on the road against the Clips. Lowry got dat MVP booty.



mentalpretzel said:


> Im so happy the Raptors are doing so good this year, they're a likable team and from what I read online, they've got the funniest fanbase :yes
> I hope for a Raptors vs Hawks EC Finals.
> 
> For the WC Finals I want GSW vs Memphis...
> since its obvious the Pelicans won't make it anymore or have a very very slim chance of even taking the 8th seed :sigh
> I worship Anthony Davis and his legendary brow and was really hoping he'd make the playoffs this season but man, the west is brutal.


A female NBA fan?! Is this real life?


----------



## gunner21

Screwed over last night by the zebras. What else is new.


----------



## gunner21

Daylight said:


> Paul George got hurt and Lance Stephenson left the Pacers. The Miami Heat broke apart. These both opened the door for the Raptors and Wizards to make their move in the East. Both were teams on the rise to begin with. The second best team in the Raptors division currently has a 10-14 record so their current record isn't what it seems. Raptors wouldn't survive in the Western Conference.


Wouldn't survive in the Western Conference they said.


----------



## Daylight

On Monday I had sort of a brief awkward stare down with Doug McDermott of the Chicago Bulls as we walked past each other at a downtown Indy mall. I gave him a little head nod as we past each other. Of course the Bulls beat my Pacers later that night.


----------



## scooby

I find it quite amusing that Detroit haven't lost since they waved Josh Smith. They've already equaled their total wins from when Smith was around.


----------



## gunner21

scooby said:


> I find it quite amusing that Detroit haven't lost since they waved Josh Smith. They've already equaled their total wins from when Smith was around.


Meanwhile houston faltering since they got him.


----------



## scooby

gunner21 said:


> Meanwhile houston faltering since they got him.


That makes it double as enjoyable. I'm not really a fan of the Pistons, but I absolutely hate the Rockets. Almost as much as the Clippers. I'm glad they aren't doing completely hot.


----------



## BTAG

scooby said:


> That makes it double as enjoyable. I'm not really a fan of the Pistons, but I absolutely hate the Rockets. Almost as much as the Clippers. I'm glad they aren't doing completely hot.


:cry :cry

My Clippers are so bad at the moment. I don't know what trade can be made with our limited assets, but something need to be done. The bench is so incredibly useless. Either Jamal completely carries the bench, or he has an off night, and no one else steps it up. The +- for the starters is usually pretty good, even in defeat, but the bench just gives up every lead and then some. I guess I can't be too upset about them losing to the Hawks since they are so good, but it's getting painful to watch this 2nd unit every game.


----------



## NoHobbies

Knicks get Okafor or Mudiay or I quit.


----------



## ShadowUser18

My Bulls have been looking real good lately, despite losing to the Nets. Jimmy Butler definitely has Most Improved Player of the year locked up. He's definitely gonna get paid after the season.


----------



## gunner21

scooby said:


> That makes it double as enjoyable. I'm not really a fan of the Pistons, but I absolutely hate the Rockets. Almost as much as the Clippers. I'm glad they aren't doing completely hot.


Where did all this hate for Rockets come from? Everyone hates them suddenly.


----------



## scooby

gunner21 said:


> Where did all this hate for Rockets come from? Everyone hates them suddenly.


Howard and Harden.


----------



## foe

scooby said:


> I find it quite amusing that Detroit haven't lost since they waved Josh Smith. They've already equaled their total wins from when Smith was around.


They're now 6-0 without Smith and just defeated the Spurs on the road.


----------



## ShadowUser18

foe said:


> They're now 6-0 without Smith and just defeated the Spurs on the road.


Probably cuz they no longer have someone jacking up bad shots. Why take 3's early in the shot clock when you're only hitting them 20% of the time. If he had better IQ, he'd probably been an all star by now.


----------



## foe

^ And they just beat the Mavs in Dallas. Wins against Spurs and Mavs, back-to-back on the road. 

Just 2 weeks they were a top 3 lottery team, might actually make the 7th or 8th seed if they keep this up. lol


----------



## scooby

foe said:


> ^ And they just beat the Mavs in Dallas. Wins against Spurs and Mavs, back-to-back on the road.
> 
> Just 2 weeks they were a top 3 lottery team, might actually make the 7th or 8th seed if they keep this up. lol


Damn those pistons... I had to laugh at the other teams they were beating...

But I'd say they can make it easily if this isn't some fluke like when the 76ers were doing well at the start of last season. They are only a handful of wins behind Brooklyn, and Eastern Conference gonna Eastern Conference.


----------



## gunner21

Absolutely unreal what Hawks and Pistons are doing.


----------



## scooby

Lol, what a coincidence that those are Smiths 2 former teams.


----------



## Daylight

I hope the Pistons keep it up with their winning ways and surpass the Pacers in the standings. I'd rather my Pacers get a lottery pick and not sneak into the playoffs with the 8 seed.


----------



## gunner21

^ I think they could. Indiana with a fresh Paul George and a lottery pick could be dangerous next year.


----------



## Kevin001

I just hope the rockets get out of the 1st rd. Rocket fan since McGrady was traded there.


----------



## gunner21

^ Depends on who they face. I see Clippers as the weakest out off all the contenders in the west.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Maybe if CP3 and Blake Griffin focus less on commercials and fame they can focus on winning.


----------



## mentalpretzel

I think Im finally accepting that the Pelicans wont make the playoffs, yeah Im sure it was obvious to others but I still clung to a shred of hope heh.
They can beat Memphis, Spurs and Rockets but lose to the Celtics and Hornets :no 
Forever stuck at .500 :no



NoHobbies said:


> Knicks get Okafor or Mudiay or I quit.


They will, and I honestly can't see them getting another win.
They're looking like contenders to ending with the worst record of all time.
There's bad teams, there's tanking teams and then there's the Knicks :fall


gunner21 said:


> ^ Depends on who they face. I see Clippers as the weakest out off all the contenders in the west.


Not so fast! They're very close to getting Austin Rivers lol)



gunner21 said:


> A female NBA fan?! Is this real life?


Yesss, representing for the ladies:boogie


----------



## Kevin001

I'm a rocket fan, but if the spurs ever get fully healthy its game over. The spurs are by far the best team in the nba when fully healthy.


----------



## NoHobbies

mentalpretzel said:


> I think Im finally accepting that the Pelicans wont make the playoffs, yeah Im sure it was obvious to others but I still clung to a shred of hope heh.
> They can beat Memphis, Spurs and Rockets but lose to the Celtics and Hornets :no
> Forever stuck at .500 :no
> 
> They will, and I honestly can't see them getting another win.
> They're looking like contenders to ending with the worst record of all time.
> There's bad teams, there's tanking teams and then there's the Knicks :fall
> 
> Not so fast! They're very close to getting Austin Rivers lol)
> 
> Yesss, representing for the ladies:boogie


If you have the worst record, You still only have a 25 percent chance at the number 1 pick. I remember the Celtics had the wort record before the Duncan draft and in the Oden/Durant draft and didn't get a top 2 pick either time.


----------



## mentalpretzel

NoHobbies said:


> If you have the worst record, You still only have a 25 percent chance at the number 1 pick. I remember the Celtics had the wort record before the Duncan draft and in the Oden/Durant draft and didn't get a top 2 pick either time.


lol that'd be sad, end with the worst record and get the 4th pick.
Surely Silver can throw them a bone ala Stern with Ewing, the Knicks need a little help to get themselves out of that dumpster :rain


----------



## Thedood

Didn't think I'd ever utter the following words:

I think the Warriors team is stacked and can win it all this year!

They really need Bogut to say healthy along with Steph Curry obviously. They're not only putting up massive points, but are also leading the NBA in FG% defense which is insane. I think Curry is the MVP right now. Their bench is stacked too.. they have Andre Igoudala and David Lee coming off their bench, those are surefire starters on most any other team in the league.

I got a good look at them tonight since they destroyed my Heat.


----------



## thedead

Thedood said:


> Didn't think I'd ever utter the following words:
> 
> I think the Warriors team is stacked and can win it all this year!
> 
> They really need Bogut to say healthy along with Steph Curry obviously. They're not only putting up massive points, but are also leading the NBA in FG% defense which is insane. I think Curry is the MVP right now. Their bench is stacked too.. they have Andre Igoudala and David Lee coming off their bench, those are surefire starters on most any other team in the league.
> 
> I got a good look at them tonight since they destroyed my Heat.


Honestly, Warriors may take another year to win it all because of their rookie manager,Steve Kerr. I dont mean that i dislike him or anything, he's extremely talented,but playoff is another animal and coaches like Carlisle and Pop, who are going to be bottom 4 seeds, (IK Spurs will be a bottom 4 seed :|) may outcoach him


----------



## thedead

Welcome to Brooklyn,Lance . I think they will be a force in the east for the rest of the season


----------



## gunner21

^ Wait what? Lance is traded? In other news, Raptors freefalling.


----------



## flarf

lillard for mvp imo


----------



## i just want luv

I've been watching Gerald Green, preaching about him for what seems like 10 years now. Telling people in school how sick of a leaper he and James White are when they couldn't manage to remain in the league for longer than a season. And I've never once known that he was missing a finger. In what alternate world did I enter?


----------



## Kevin001

The atlanta hawks are vegas favorites to win it all? Am I dreaming?


----------



## Kevin001

How is Kyle lowry and Kobe bryant all star starters? Kyle lowry is good but being a starter, I don't know. James harden should be starting over kobe and he will now since kobe is hurt but come on fans.


----------



## flarf

just shrieked at my tv for like 15 min watching klay thompson go off just now


----------



## gunner21

Jesus christ Klay.


----------



## gunner21

Kevin001 said:


> How is Kyle lowry and Kobe bryant all star starters? Kyle lowry is good but being a starter, I don't know. James harden should be starting over kobe and he will now since kobe is hurt but come on fans.


Kyle Lowry has been carrying the Raptors the whole season, that's how.


----------



## Thedood

Holy ****!!


----------



## scooby

Kevin001 said:


> How is Kyle lowry and Kobe bryant all star starters? Kyle lowry is good but being a starter, I don't know. James harden should be starting over kobe and he will now since kobe is hurt but come on fans.


You shouldn't look at the All-Star game as anything but a popularity contest. Fans choose who they like the most and want to see, not who is the most deserving skill-wise. Lowry is good and probably has a ****ton of support from all the Canadian fans since there aren't any other Canadian teams.

I see making the all-nba teams much more of an measurement for performance.


----------



## MindOverMood

Thedood said:


> Holy ****!!


Impressive


----------



## Kevin001

Thedood said:


> Holy ****!!


yeah, I've never seen nothing like it.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow, cleveland is looking really good


----------



## gunner21

So what does everyone think of the Chris Paul statement.


----------



## ray927

I see people don't talk much NBA here.. Was gonna mention how my Spurs start their 9 game rodeo road trip tomorrow


----------



## ray927

gunner21 said:


> So what does everyone think of the Chris Paul statement.


Some NBA analyst have expressed how they think Chris Paul would've reacted the same towards a rookie official who was a Male and who were to make the same calls.. I personally think her being a female had an effect on his comments after the game. He was fined 25,000 by the league today.


----------



## gunner21

HUGE win for the Raptors tonight! Loved the defensive effort


----------



## SA go0n

My vote for MVP is Anthony Davis. There's is no other player who is a bigger influence on their team. That was obvious the way they went in the tank against the Bulls after he got hurt on that nasty fall. And he still made the oop!


----------



## scooby

^ Harden is pretty close in regards to carrying their team. But yeah Davis carries his team harder. Typically though, players from high seed teams are the ones that win MVP. You have to go all the way back to the 80s to find someone who won it while on a team lower than 3rd seed. My guess is it'll either go to Harden or Curry if they both stay highly seeded, even though going by the literal name of MVP Davis is the most important to his team.


----------



## Kevin001

Curry or Harden, who ever has the better record. Most likely Curry. Lebron has a shot, Davis sorry team might not even make the playoffs.


----------



## Daylight

I witnessed Gregg Popovich win his 1000th game tonight against the Pacers.


----------



## ShadowUser18

My Bulls are so inconsistent right now, every game I watch, I have no idea what to expect from them. For some reason, they've been having trouble with sub 0.500 teams this year. I'm hoping they don't get knocked out in the first round.


----------



## NoHobbies

You can't win MVP if your team doesn't make the playoffs because then you're only value is selling tickets.


----------



## Kevin001

Can you say James Harden for MVP, 40pts, 12rebs, 9ast, 3stls, and a blk.


----------



## gunner21

^ Can you say Charles Barkley is an idiot?


----------



## Lmatic3030

52% from 3 this season? Good lord


----------



## i just want luv

I had JJ for the 3pt contest. Steph killed it. But I'm sure we're all sure that Lavine is taking the dunk. Mark my words, Brooklyn Tumblr guy has NO CHANCE. The Greek Freak maybe if Lavine slips up. Olidipo will be decent, but I don't see him winning.

These newcomers have some weird names.


----------



## scooby

Yeah Curry went off. I was sorta hoping a lesser favourite would win again like JJ or maybe Wes. I was expecting Korver to win, or at least do better than he did.


----------



## i just want luv

Nice reverse from Brooklyn Tumblr. Was about all I was expecting from him. 40.
Greek time.


----------



## i just want luv

Olidipo cracking everyone's skittle spines!
SIIIIIIICK! 360 reverse pump. 50. Now Lavine put them all to shame. Please.


----------



## i just want luv

Soooo corny. SHUT IT DOWWWWN!!! ITS OVER!!!
Lavine says it's over!! Lob reverse between the legs(overhead). 50!

I just wish we had 8 competitors like the old days.


----------



## i just want luv

I can't believe I even gave these two big guys the credit of dunking that I gave them...


----------



## i just want luv

Guys... LaVine is going to make me' direct traffic on the freeway. What does that have to do with this? It has nothing to do with this, but this guy is what Gerald Green should have been. Just awesome.


----------



## scooby

That behind the back slam was just beautiful.


----------



## i just want luv

LaVine had 2 great dunks. One so-so dunk. One good dunk. 3 Between the leg dunks, all one-legged. One behind the back. All ally-oops. I'll remember his first round but I'll happily forget the 2nd round and everything else as a whole.

4/10 Dunk Contest.
Lavine's contest: 7.4
Olidipo: 5 (he was entertaining)
Mason Tumblr: 1
Greek Creek: 0.5


----------



## Kevin001

Yea one of the worst dunk contests ever.


----------



## scooby

Here are LaVine's first two dunks. With sound.

http://streamable.com/dgac

http://streamable.com/u2gl

That first one was my favourite.

This one from Oladipo was awesome too.

http://streamable.com/kz8c

Grabbed them off the nba subreddit on reddit. Dude uploaded them so fast.


----------



## foe

Kevin001 said:


> Yea one of the worst dunk contests ever.


you gotta be kidding me, you must have missed 2006-14. Those years were the absolute worse. The contest was dead especially with Griffin's rigged win in 2011. Gerald Green was actually good during those years he was in, I think 2007 and 2008.

LaVine vs Oladipo was one of the better contest in over 10 years. Best one since Jason Richardson vs Desmond Mason.


----------



## Kevin001

foe said:


> you gotta be kidding me, you must have missed 2006-14. Those years were the absolute worse. The contest was dead especially with Griffin's rigged win in 2011.
> 
> LaVine vs Oladipo was one of the better contest in over 10 years. Best one since Jason Richardson vs Desmond Mason.


Lavine was the only reason to watch, all the rest were missing dunks. Nothing exciting to see. Nothing new. I've lost all hope for this event.


----------



## foe

I've been watching the NBA since 1996...these were the good slam dunk contests in opinion.

1996. Brent Barry winner
1997. Kobe Bryant winner
2000. Vince Carter winner
2001-03. the Jason Richardson vs Desmond Mason years
2007. Gerald Green winner
2015. LaVine winner vs Oladipo

For dunkers....
1. Carter
2. Richardson
3. LaVine

Not including pre-1996 of course.


----------



## foe

Kevin001 said:


> Lavine was the only reason to watch, all the rest were missing dunks. Nothing exciting to see. Nothing new. I've lost all hope for this event.


Oladipo missed a few and made his dunks with exception to the first finals round. And his dunks were actually good dunks too. He's just a little small.

But this is far, far from being one of the worse dunk contests as you said.


----------



## Kevin001

foe said:


> Oladipo missed a few and made his dunks with exception to the first finals round. And his dunks were actually good dunks too. He's just a little small.
> 
> But this is far, far from being one of the worse dunk contests as you said.


It was better than last year's and probably the year before that but overall it wasn't great.


----------



## SA go0n

Midway through the 1st quarter I'm calling it: The Beard for All-star game MVP.


----------



## Kevin001

Harden or Lebron.


----------



## i just want luv

96-now
1.VC
2.JRich
3.JSmooth
4.Mason
5.GGreen
That being only a winners order, for me. VC > Tmac > Mason > Smooth/Franchise > Igludola would be my overall ranking.

PS. Hardin hated on Westbrook at the end.


----------



## scooby

Holy ****, Dirk completed an alley oop??? What a badass.

http://streamable.com/8txf


----------



## SA go0n

foe said:


> I've been watching the NBA since 1996...these were the good slam dunk contests in opinion.
> 
> *1996. Brent Barry winner*
> 1997. Kobe Bryant winner
> 2000. Vince Carter winner
> 2001-03. the Jason Richardson vs Desmond Mason years
> 2007. Gerald Green winner
> 2015. LaVine winner vs Oladipo
> 
> For dunkers....
> 1. Carter
> 2. Richardson
> 3. LaVine
> 
> Not including pre-1996 of course.


 It just seemed to me that Brent Barry didn't get a whole lot of love for winning that dunk contest. He probably should of done the free-throw line dunk on his last attempt instead of his 1st.

For my money my favorite dunk was JR Rider's between the legs dunk in 94. I've seen it copied many times including by Kobe, Vince and J-Rich.


----------



## i just want luv

SA go0n said:


> For my money my favorite dunk was JR Rider's between the legs dunk in 94. I've seen it copied many times including by Kobe, Vince and J-Rich.


Rider was first to go between the legs one-footed. Vince was first to go between the legs two-footed & with a lob. Jason was first to go hind-leg off the backboard two-feet. Mason, I believe?, was first to do two-footed with nothing else involved.

I wouldn't say it's copying if they each did it completely different, more complex ways. Though Kobe and every other guy these times simply go for Rider's version because it's easier to cheat the motions. That and you don't have to jump as high to do it.


----------



## NoHobbies

Ariana Grande looked good last night.


----------



## NoHobbies

Harden should have been MVP. Westbrook took 28 shots and had 1 assist. Went for MVP.


----------



## scooby

So...how bout those deadline trades?


----------



## gunner21

Busy busy trade deadline.


----------



## Kevin001

Sucks to see my Rockets not get anybody, we needed another big body.


----------



## i just want luv

WHY?? WHY WHY WHY?? It isn't fair!!!!!!! All of my favorites. First Kobe, then Vince, then Melo, now Rose. I can't deal with this. I have no more reason to watch. How many of my favorite players do I have to lose to injury?

You cruel world. Let me guess, Rudy Gay and Monte Ellis and Dirk are next? Might as well go after Devin Harris while you're at it. Hell, Jason Kidd is still walking the sidelines, might as well sit him down too you piece of s***s! ****! **** you world.


----------



## scooby

Anyone else seen the Larry Sanders interview about why he quit playing basketball?






I think good on him for stepping out for those reasons.


----------



## Kovu

i just want luv said:


> WHY?? WHY WHY WHY?? It isn't fair!!!!!!! All of my favorites. First Kobe, then Vince, then Melo, now Rose. I can't deal with this. I have no more reason to watch. How many of my favorite players do I have to lose to injury?
> 
> You cruel world. Let me guess, Rudy Gay and Monte Ellis and Dirk are next? Might as well go after Devin Harris while you're at it. Hell, Jason Kidd is still walking the sidelines, might as well sit him down too you piece of s***s! ****! **** you world.


Its sad about Rose. He was real fun to watch his mvp season.


----------



## Kevin001

scooby said:


> Anyone else seen the Larry Sanders interview about why he quit playing basketball?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think good on him for stepping out for those reasons.


Yeah, great post. It shows that mental illness effects everyone no matter how rich or famous you are.


----------



## scooby

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah, great post. It shows that mental illness effects everyone no matter how rich or famous you are.


It's so easy to sit back and judge someone like him without taking into account that he is human. People will see his decision as crazy, stepping away from the "dream life" of being in the nba and making millions without realising that its not everyone's dream. Being his size, no doubt he was pressured into playing basketball more than he wanted to. At least he has money to follow his dream, and maybe a needed break from basketball might ignite a passion for playing later.


----------



## WhoDey85

scooby said:


> Anyone else seen the Larry Sanders interview about why he quit playing basketball?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think good on him for stepping out for those reasons.


I didn't know that he was struggling with anxiety and depression. It certainly makes more sense now. It makes it easier to embrace these guys because we know what it's like. It sure sounds like he is getting some harsh criticism from everyone else. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NoHobbies

Is Okafor really the best player in the draft? His offensive game is pretty and I think he's gonna be a potential 25 and 11 guy and an all star, but his defense leaves some to be desired for a big man. Meanwhile Deangelo Russel is having one of the best freshman years ever out of nowhere. He could be the next James Harden.


----------



## foe

Hate to be that guy but I'll be that guy anyway. It's gotta be a lot easier to quit your job when you're getting a buyout of over $15 million.

I wish I can just ask my employer for half of my salary so I can leave my job and find the answers to my life crises.

I wish Larry Sanders all the luck in his recovery but he's in a much, much, more fortunate situation than the rest of us.


----------



## yeahl

foe said:


> Hate to be that guy but I'll be that guy anyway. It's gotta be a lot easier to quit your job when you're getting a buyout of over $15 million.
> 
> I wish I can just ask my employer for half of my salary so I can leave my job and find the answers to my life crises.


exactly

what a joke

lucky guy tho


----------



## Kevin001

Derrick Rose is hurt again......:yawn


----------



## ShadowUser18

Kevin001 said:


> Derrick Rose is hurt again......:yawn


He just had his right meniscus taken out and was able to walk out of the hospital with no help. Apparently he'll be back for the playoffs in 4-6 weeks.

The season's not over for my Bulls just yet =]


----------



## Kevin001

CloudsOfPurple said:


> He just had his right meniscus taken out and was able to walk out of the hospital with no help. Apparently he'll be back for the playoffs in 4-6 weeks.
> 
> The season's not over for my Bulls just yet =]


I don't think he will play again this season, he might heal before the playoffs but mentally he won't be ready. Derrick Rose is broken. He had so much potential.


----------



## ShadowUser18

Kevin001 said:


> I don't think he will play again this season, he might heal before the playoffs but mentally he won't be ready. Derrick Rose is broken. He had so much potential.


Even with the injuries, I don't think he's broken as a player. For someone who hasn't played basketball in 2 years, Rose is still able to go toe to toe with the best point guards in the league and beat them on occasion. He may never get back to his MVP form, but he still has the potential to dominate games.


----------



## scooby

A dent. In his face...










At least he now has a cute dimple.


----------



## Kevin001

Westbrook is on another level wow!


----------



## cmw7306

Who do y'all think is the best team in the East and West?


----------



## Kevin001

cmw7306 said:


> Who do y'all think is the best team in the East and West?


Cleveland and Golden State


----------



## SA go0n

*RIP Anthony Mason*

Greatest hair ever. There where members of his team that got more accolades then he did, but he was an integral member of the Knicks teams in the 90's. Those teams of him, Ewing, Starks, and Oak, where always fun to watch, and they always made headlines win or lose.


----------



## NoHobbies

He never played with LJ.


----------



## Kevin001

James Harden suspended? really?


----------



## SA go0n

NoHobbies said:


> He never played with LJ.


 My bad, LJ came to NY in 96. For some reason I thought it was earlier.


----------



## NoHobbies

Ya and he came with a bad back too. I remember seeing that projected roster for that year and the Knicks starting 5 was Ewing, Larry Johnson, Houston, Childs, and Oakley with Starks off the bench. Looked like a title contender on paper, but LJ wasn't the same after the back injury and that rule about leaving the bench sunk them in the playoffs.


----------



## NoHobbies

Westbrook is going mad.


----------



## SA go0n

Tough break for the Blazers with Wesley Matthews out for the season. I was really starting to like that squad.


----------



## cj66

For Raptors fans - anyone interested in a road trip to Detroit on the 24th?


__
http://instagr.am/p/w0V3XgHvkX/


__
http://instagr.am/p/z3RpsPHvlY/


----------



## gunner21

It's pretty fun to watch Westbrook unleashed.


----------



## Daylight

First and last time I splurge on great seats. Still only payed less than $200 which is great compared to other NBA teams. Pacers lost.


----------



## scooby

Daylight said:


> First and last time I splurge on great seats. Still only payed less than $200 which is great compared to other NBA teams. Pacers lost.


Less than $200 for those seats? God damn... How much are tickets on average there? Like non court side/floor ones.


----------



## Daylight

^
I don't know about the average. It helps that Indy is a small market with our star player out and having a losing record. It's been easier this year finding better and cheaper seats.


----------



## Daylight




----------



## SA go0n

Did the Spurs seriously just lose to the Knicks?


----------



## NoHobbies

yes. Knicks trying to blow the pick.


----------



## facelessvoid

So who is your guys' MVP pick? So far it looks like Curry or Harden. For me, Curry gets the edge because he's on the team with the best record and because he is more efficient than James Harden. Not to mention Curry's style of play is way more exciting to watch. 

Honorable mention goes towards Westbrook but he hasn't been playing like that the whole season and his team is only an 8th seed. I guess Lebron gets a mention too but I haven't watched him enough to judge.


----------



## Kevin001

The warriors are looking unbeatable, the playoffs are going to be fun.


----------



## gunner21

Daylight said:


>


is that you? Your team is really boring.


----------



## NoHobbies

I went to a Knick game 5 years ago and sat in the nosebleed section and tickets were at least $100. Plus the NYC parking. I forget what that was.


----------



## Kevin001

I think the warriors will slip up in the playoffs, I just don't get that championship feeling from them. I don't know it might just be me.


----------



## gunner21

Looks like curry is going to run away with the MVP.


----------



## gunner21

NoHobbies said:


> I went to a Knick game 5 years ago and sat in the nosebleed section and tickets were at least $100. Plus the NYC parking. I forget what that was.


I skipped the 5 years ago part and wondered to myself why.


----------



## NoHobbies

gunner21 said:


> I skipped the 5 years ago part and wondered to myself why.


5 years ago they went 29-53.


----------



## NoHobbies

Kevin001 said:


> I think the warriors will slip up in the playoffs, I just don't get that championship feeling from them. I don't know it might just be me.


Bad news is that something about them makes them seem a little 2007 Mavish to me. Good news is that most teams that have won 65 games have won a title. Plus they will play the Pelicans or the Thunder in the 1st round so they will get to at least round 2.


----------



## Kevin001

NoHobbies said:


> Bad news is that something about them makes them seem a little 2007 Mavish to me. Good news is that most teams that have won 65 games have won a title. Plus they will play the Pelicans or the Thunder in the 1st round so they will get to at least round 2.


Yeah, I'm still rooting for Cleveland - San Antonio Finals match up.


----------



## NoHobbies

Does Anthony Davis really have a per of 30.87? Only Lebron, Wilt, and Jordan have had higher.


----------



## gunner21

NoHobbies said:


> Does Anthony Davis really have a per of 30.87? Only Lebron, Wilt, and Jordan have had higher.


He does. Him and Wiggins are going to be the next big thing in the NBA.


----------



## BTAG

NoHobbies said:


> I went to a Knick game 5 years ago and sat in the nosebleed section and tickets were at least $100. Plus the NYC parking. I forget what that was.


I went to a Clippers Spurs playoff game at Staples Center for only $40.


----------



## Kevin001

Klay is having one of those nights again. 37pts at half.


----------



## SA go0n

I heard that Stephon Curry made 77 threes in a row at practice. I know its just practice, but that's insane.


----------



## gunner21

So who is your team facing in the 1st round?


----------



## scooby

My team is vsing the Rockets. A team I openly hate. Wouldn't have minded seeing them against the Clippers too, since I hate them even more than the Rockets. I remember last year how satisfying it was seeing Lillard hit that buzzer beating series finisher on the Rockets.


----------



## MildSA

Anybody here going to the Gm 1 of Spurs/Clippers @ STAPLES on Sunday?


----------



## MildSA

gunner21 said:


> He does. Him and Wiggins are going to be the next big thing in the NBA.


Wiggins/Kawhi are going to be KG/Duncan 2.0


----------



## gunner21

Raps vs Wiz is the first game of the playoffs.

GET HYYYYYPPPPEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin001

scooby said:


> My team is vsing the Rockets. A team I openly hate. Wouldn't have minded seeing them against the Clippers too, since I hate them even more than the Rockets. I remember last year how satisfying it was seeing Lillard hit that buzzer beating series finisher on the Rockets.


I'm a huge Houston fan and I think we will beat Dallas, one of the few teams we can beat. It will be a great series.


----------



## SA go0n

gunner21 said:


> Raps vs Wiz is the first game of the playoffs.
> 
> GET HYYYYYPPPPEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Paul Pierce talking trash about your team bro.


----------



## OutsideR1

D Rose is back!


----------



## scooby

Never got to watch the first day of playoffs. Was out all Sunday, and my computer was ****ed for the whole weekend anyway. Only just got it fixed now. And tomorrow I'm out again. ffs real life commitments.


----------



## foe

Still can't believe Boston made the playoffs. They're supposed to be tanking.

The East is just pathetic. Lol


----------



## Kevin001

I'm so happy my Rocket's won last night, but their style of play scares me.


----------



## gunner21

SA go0n said:


> Paul Pierce talking trash about your team bro.


Lol! Pierce always ****s on us.

Wiz vs Raps is a hard series to watch. Two of the worst coaches in the playoffs. The one coach that ****s up the least will win the series.


----------



## Kevin001

Spurs might actually lose in the 1st rd.


----------



## i just want luv

Gsw. Hou. Sas. Mem. / Atl. Cle. Chi. Was.

Clippers looked better today than I've ever seen them in the playoffs, though.

Mavs, I hate to say it, but they don't look like a team out there. They practically gave up towards the end. Dirk gave up almost every lob that happened. Tyson's getting son'd. Ellis isn't getting plays. Rondo is the only one ever open. Rockets living in layup city... All I ask from this series is that someone tosses or posterizes the mess out of Dwight.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow, some game going on here....I pray the spurs win this somehow.


----------



## foe

You wouldn't know it by how he was playing last night but Tim Duncan turns 39 in a couple of days.


----------



## foe

I posted this about Toronto back in December.



foe said:


> Raptors became good for a couple of reasons; their players got better and their division got crappier. Lowry, as gunner21 mentioned, became a top 2 point guard in the East. DeRozan (currently injured) became one of the top SGs in the East. Their frontcourt is pretty good too with Valanciunas, Patterson and Johnson & Johnson.
> 
> Then you have the demise of the Atlantic division.
> 
> *I think they're still behind* Bulls, Cavs and *Wizards* though come playoff time. Raptors still lack a bit of star power and have a questionable bench. Bulls got depth, Cavs got a Big 3, *Wizards have Wall, Beal and a better PF/C rotation*.


Looks like I was right about them. Good bunch of guys but no star power in terms of potential stars, go-to-guy, battle-tested players.

Wall and Beal are usually in the discussion of potential/up-and-coming stars and both are legitimate go-to guys.
Pierce and Nene are battle-tested via Celtics and Nuggets. I think Nene playing the West playoffs for so many years makes him battle-tested even if his team didn't get too far.

It also doesn't help Toronto that Lowry has been trashed so far in this series. Your #1 guy, most liable player not playing his team = losing both games at home with a 0-2 deficit.


----------



## Darktower776

I thought New Orleans had game 3 tonight against the Warriors but they lost in OT. In fact I had stopped watching because I thought Golden State was going to lose since they were behind by 20 late in the game.


----------



## scooby

Pelicans to GSW:

You get an offensive rebound, and you get an offensive rebound! EVERYBODY GETS OFFENSIVE REBOUNDS!!!!


----------



## Darktower776

scooby said:


> Pelicans to GSW:
> 
> You get an offensive rebound, and you get an offensive rebound! EVERYBODY GETS OFFENSIVE REBOUNDS!!!!


Lol


----------



## Kevin001

Wow, the only series to watch is the clippers vs spurs. Go Spurs go! 

P.S.......I'm a houston fan.


----------



## Darktower776

Kevin001 said:


> Wow, the only series to watch is the clippers vs spurs. Go Spurs go!
> 
> P.S.......I'm a houston fan.


Yeah that's the only series tied at one game a piece. However while I've always liked the Spurs I want someone else to win it so I'm going for the Clippers. I mean Timmy, Pop, and company have won enough.  Just want to see different teams advance this time. I like Houston as well as a few other teams.


----------



## bfs

That was a legendary moment...Warriors might win it all


----------



## Kevin001

Wow, could we possibly have 7 sweeps?


----------



## i just want luv

I'm betting my lunch the Raptors and Blazers won't get swept. But it'd be a miracle after such a devastating loss if NO even makes it to the 3rd quarter of g4.

When they took AD out in the 4th it's like they were asking to lose their 20pt lead. GS were handed that momentum on a silver platter. AD's a young gun, he can't play a full quarter of the biggest games of his life? They should've known they don't have the luxury to dial it back. But that's a young team struggle if I ever saw one.


----------



## scooby

Kevin001 said:


> Wow, could we possibly have 7 sweeps?


We were so spoilt with last years first round playoffs.


----------



## SA go0n

This first round didn't happen.


----------



## dead24

I want the spurs to beat the warriors. I hate the warriors because they're too good.


----------



## scooby

dead24 said:


> I want the spurs to beat the warriors. I hate the warriors because they're too good.


I want the Spurs to win it all too. I've gave up hope on Mavs making it passed first round after game 2. I want the Spurs to embarrass the Rockets after they embarrass the Clippers. Those 2 teams are my most hated ones.


----------



## green9206

I hate both of these teams equally. But I wouldn't mind CP3 getting a ring. Dude deserves it. Tired of seeing the Spurs raping theeastern conference.Not too sure about the Kyrie vs CP3 matchup, though.
Also I wanna see a Warriors-Clippers WCF, would be a great way to finish off a tight western conference.


----------



## Kevin001

Mavs are really fighting for their lives.....nice to see.


----------



## i just want luv

Based Devin Harris! I like how every player in the league hates Dwight except his teamates. If only they'd been playing like these last two games Rondo conveniently sat-out in the Mavs might've still been in this series.


----------



## i just want luv

Freaking Brooklyn man. They deserve to lose after that. Why on earth wouldn't you hold for the last shot? Stupid stupid [email protected]&^&%^%R^'#@.


----------



## i just want luv

THANK YOU DEANDRE, that was so going in, too.


----------



## Kevin001

It looks like its the warrior's championship to lose with all the injuries going on.


----------



## SA go0n

I'm starting to think that Chicago will take Cleveland out. I mean it's freaking Cleveland. It's engrained in their DNA that they will choke at some point.


----------



## i just want luv

That was a dirty win! CP3 had his shining moment, finally. Props to him. But that ending was deplorable. Blatant cheating to win the series.

Spurs should've gotten a chance to draw up another play. But they just got straight-up home cooked.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow, one hell of a series.


----------



## i just want luv

And yes I'm salty!!! I would've had a perfect round!


----------



## Darktower776

Spectacular Game 7 and a great overall series. I'm glad the Clippers won though because I get tired of the same teams winning it. Spurs have won enough.


----------



## cmed

The west is wide open this year now that the Spurs are out. This is gonna be really interesting. I'd love to see the Clippers win a championship.


----------



## Kevin001

Houston has how many turnovers? Good lord, makes no sense.


----------



## SA go0n

Kevin001 said:


> Houston has how many turnovers? Good lord, makes no sense.


Yea I'm calling that series over right now.


----------



## Kevin001

Man I hope Houston can get this win......fingers crossed.


----------



## i just want luv

I've missed this guy in the league so much!


----------



## gunner21

Derrick ****ing rose tonight!


----------



## SA go0n

You knew LBJ was going to hit that shot. The Cavs where given a free timeout, but you could argue that James was fouled by Noah so he should of had two free throws to seal it.


----------



## Kevin001

SA go0n said:


> You knew LBJ was going to hit that shot. The Cavs where given a free timeout, but you could argue that James was fouled by Noah so he should of had two free throws to seal it.


Yeah....another great game tho.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow......I'm stunned. Go Houston.


----------



## i just want luv

Please prevent Glen Davis, evil twin Crawford, Chester Bennington, and no J Reddick from impersonating Clipper players in game 7.

I don't understand why the Clips kept switching on the Smith/DH pick. To top it off, I swear I saw them going over the pick and switching at the same time. I don't care if Smith makes 2 threes in a row, I'm keeping DJ on Howard, keeping D12 off the board, I'm going under the pick if I'm Blake - DJ sagging off. Or trap the guy, he's not an all american ballhandler, he'll cough it up.

But the Clips gave everything up in the fourth, the 3, the drive, orbs. On offense, the Clips needed one thing, a cut to the basket from Crawford or Barnes right as they trap Blake. Or hell, they have a pretty deadly 4/5 PNR themselves, they could've went to that. Ay ya yaii. No matter, it's gut checking time.


----------



## cmed

Time for Chicago to rebuild. They're never getting past Lebron with this squad. Rose was finally healthy for the playoffs and all it amounted to was being eliminated in 6 games instead of 5.


----------



## i just want luv

Man, Nene! Guy's a professional choke artist. Every freaking year! 6 times he's choked in these last two games. Five of them in the last two minutes in this game. Missed two freethrows, stagnated a possession, missed defensive assignment, missed lay-up. Why is he in the game?


----------



## i just want luv

Paul Pierce is the Truth. What a way for him to go out. Always loved the guy.


----------



## SA go0n

Okay one thing has been really irking me. What exactly is the deal with Blake Griffin's dribbling? I mean does he think he has point guard handles and can cross over anyone now? WTF is that?


----------



## HenDoggy

I don't follow NBA much these days because the nuggets are how the are.


----------



## i just want luv

One of the biggest choke jobs I've ever seen. Almost as embarrassing as the Raptors' run.


----------



## skyisblue

Some of the amazing 1 on 1 play I've ever seen from James Harden last night. Reminded me of MJ from back in the day. 

So their offense is clearly Harden running the show. More one-player focused than anything in the NBA. 

Is it working? Yes! The Rocks are in the conf. finals. Even the mighty Spurs can't say that. 

The Rocks still lost, with Howard a lot of the game. Bruises around knee they say. He'll be back is my guess, but next game he may be slow. 

I'm going for the Rockets, even though i said GSW will win it all earlier this season. 

Considering the Rocks are dependent on Harden being a one man show, they don't have much for back up and I get the feeling the one thing that would give Houston a chance this series is big Dwight Howard, a big man, the best big man on the floor by far.

It's incredible Houston has made it this far. After watching last night, i'm convinced James Harden is the MVP of the league. 

His side players are

1. Trevor Ariza, a great defender and medicore scorer that can knock down threes but is not Klay Thompson. 

2. Jason Terry, a player at the end of his career, still can ball but not exactly a star. More of a role player imo. 

3. J Smoove. Underrated player but do you ever see him winning a title? Known for having an attitude problem and still takes questionable threes that don't go in. Can be effective but inconsistent, has been his whole career. 

4. Terrance Jones, terrible 3 point shooter but seems to think he's God's gift from 3. Nice little post game but is also a bad shot taker at times. 

As i said.....incredible Mr. Harden. To do what he does with those guys.


----------



## SA go0n

WTF was Harden trying to do with that last shot? It looked like he was trying to get fouled.


----------



## i just want luv

It's epic time!


----------



## Kevin001

This should be a good series.


----------



## cmed

I think this one is going 7, and I have no idea who will win. Great game so far.


----------



## foe

Warriors can shoot lights out but I don't like their ball movement that much for an offensive powered team. I always see them struggle to move the ball under full-court pressure.

So if it's a close game, or close series I don't like it in their favor.

They do have a very solid defense for an offensive juggernaut, so they're much more than your typical run n' gun team.


----------



## i just want luv

As long as GS competes on the glass, they won't lose this series.


----------



## foe

Warriors finally played the defense they're capable of in overtime. That's the real Warriors team right there. Getting their offense through their defense.

They got extremely lucky that LeBron and Jr bricked their shots at the end of regulation.


----------



## Kevin001

Its official Kyrie Irving is out for the finals.......Cavaliers now have to avoid getting swept.


----------



## Darktower776

I like both teams but it sucks that Irving got injured and is out. I want to see both teams at- or as close to- full strength as possible. I want close games like Game 1 in a long series. Makes for way more fun and entertainment than a sweep.


----------



## HenDoggy

damn, i need to watch these finals. i always forget


----------



## mjkittredge

Game 1 was so sloppy. Now it's Lebron and a bunch of bench warmers and has-beens vs full strength Warriors 

series over Golden State sweeps


----------



## i just want luv

Series isn't over yet. The Vodoo Cavs faced some Karma in Game 1, but the reffing was a bit curious to me still. LeBron could've easily (numerous times even) been in foul trouble from the get-go but he seemed to have foul repellent on him the entire game. I expect reffing to go into overdrive come game 2.

Bet your buck there'll be multiple "Ref you suck" chants, if not, then my name must be Rudolf Fickleberry.


----------



## Darktower776

Warriors are good, no doubt. I'll be happy if they win the Championship. But I was watching ESPN and they were saying how it was remarkable that the Warriors faced teams with an injured or completely out point guard in every series in this playoffs.

It's like the road opened up for Golden State. I'm not trying to say they wouldn't have made the Finals anyway, but take away any team's starting PG and you weaken them.
Holiday, Conley, Beverly, Irving.


----------



## i just want luv

The Cavs were no better, on top of the fact that all the teams they faced were bottom feeders. Memphis and Houston could sweep the entire eastern conference not named Cavs or Bulls, and New Orleans would probably take the Hawks to 7 victorious.

Cavs' road:
Boston(Jared/ Crowder + ridiculously minimal suspension for JR).
Bulls(Gasol/ SF guy/ Gibson/ JR kills them). 
Hawks(Kover/ Horford/SF guy).
Cavs almost had a Curry and Klay injury, almost...


----------



## Darktower776

i just want luv said:


> The Cavs were no better, on top of the fact that all the teams they faced were bottom feeders. Memphis and Houston could sweep the entire eastern conference not named Cavs or Bulls, and New Orleans would probably take the Hawks to 7 victorious.
> 
> Cavs' road:
> Boston(Jared/ Crowder + ridiculously minimal suspension for JR).
> Bulls(Gasol/ SF guy/ Gibson/ JR kills them).
> Hawks(Kover/ Horford/SF guy).
> Cavs almost had a Curry and Klay injury, almost...


Right. That's true. But Love was out almost the entire playoffs as well as Iriving. That's pretty huge. Luckily Golden State was probably the most healthy team in the entire playoffs.

Like I said, I'm happy if either team wins, but I would've rather seen two healthy teams in the Finals. Injuries are part of the game, I know, but I want to see a competitive series.


----------



## killahwail

^^^

The NBA hasn't been the same to me since...but umm when 'he' awakens, the CAVS will take it


----------



## cmed

No Kyrie, no Love, no chance. This one is over in 4, 5 tops. Such a shame. It could've been a good series.

The entire playoffs seemed uneventful this year, aside from Clippers/Spurs. The NHL on the other hand has been amazing.

Back to watching hockey.


----------



## i just want luv

Darktower776 said:


> Right. That's true. But Love was out almost the entire playoffs as well as Iriving. That's pretty huge. Luckily Golden State was probably the most healthy team in the entire playoffs.
> 
> Like I said, I'm happy if either team wins, but I would've rather seen two healthy teams in the Finals. Injuries are part of the game, I know, but I want to see a competitive series.


Agreed. It's the first time in a long time they've been able to stay healthy. Let's not JINX that! I personally felt the Cavs weren't ready either way. That along with the fact that I just can't appreciate super teams forming, I'm a pure blood Warriors mark right now, hehe.

In all seriousness, KLove never really found his place in CLE and Kyrie out means more LeBron on-ball and his endless spot-up shooters. It's still anyone's series.

If I were CLE, I'd stick Shrump on Curry from the get-go. Rotate between Bron and Marion on Klay. Find someone to hide Mike Miller on, and let the good times roll.


----------



## HenDoggy

haven't been following nba but seems like a evenly match team. cavs still holding up well even with loss of some good players.


----------



## HenDoggy

thompsons on fire O_O


----------



## Kevin001

HenDoggy said:


> thompsons on fire O_O


Thompson and LeBron, both could go for 40. This is exciting.


----------



## HenDoggy

oh snap that curry crossover was insane, he got had lol


----------



## HenDoggy

is it just me, or does the cavs coach sorta look like putin?


----------



## Kevin001

What a game, wow. I'm loving this.


----------



## HenDoggy

i have a feeling this going to be a long series


----------



## Darktower776

It's not over till it's over. 

I think it will be a long series now as well.


----------



## i just want luv

Cavs have the next 3 games at home, too.
Unless they've changed the Finals format.


----------



## WhoDey85

If Lebron can pull this one off it will be pretty impressive.


----------



## Darktower776

i just want luv said:


> Cavs have the next 3 games at home, too.
> Unless they've changed the Finals format.


I had to look it up because I wasn't sure either but the Finals are:

_However, this year they are changing to the_* 2-2-1-1-1*_ format, where each team plays 2 of the first four games at home, then they alternate each game for games 5-7._


----------



## Kevin001

All this Dellavedova stuff is getting blown out of proportion. Lets see what he does tonight.


----------



## DJAshton

Kevin001 said:


> All this Dellavedova stuff is getting blown out of proportion. Lets see what he does tonight.


Being a Cavs fan and having seen a lot of Delly theres a couple of things about him. He will always give his all and has no issue doing something for the good of the team. He will never be a big scorer, he hasn't got the ball handling of an Irving or a Curry and has no mid-range shot whatsoever. He has a thing going with Tristan Thompson and Alley Oops. Them 2 always seem to combine several times a game.

I really believe he can shut Curry down again, he is the most annoying defender, always in your face, initiating contact.

JR Smith needs to step up, had an absolute shocker in game 2. Its always the same with him, when he's good he's unplayable but when he's bad, he is awful.


----------



## Kevin001

DJAshton said:


> I really believe he can shut Curry down again


It would me so amazing if he does it again, but I think Steph is going to play his best tonight. I can't wait to see the game.


----------



## HenDoggy

i dont know who to root for in this series i guess cavs


----------



## DJAshton

Delly at it again! Curry with just 3 points at the half. Cavs D has been incredible...


----------



## HenDoggy

yeah, just realize how much bigger the cavs are compare to warriors, it going to be a long series for them. lebron on a tear again.


----------



## HenDoggy

looks like this games over...


----------



## Kevin001

How good has Dellavedova been and Lebron is just too good.


----------



## HenDoggy

yeah that dellavdeova player really goes for it everytime. and just when i said it was over, gs manages to come back. i jynx the cavs


----------



## Kevin001

Dellavedova should get the game ball, unbelievable.


----------



## i just want luv

Lol, how the heck was that not a foul on LeBron? That's a helluva big no call. He freaking tackled Curry and they're ignoring it as a "great steal".


----------



## minimized

Guys this is too nerve-wracking.


----------



## i just want luv

OVER THE BACK!! They refused to call the most blatant one... Call the freaking foul' for the Warriors.

I see I'm going to have to bring back the Ref-List of all the bad and non calls for game 4 onward.


----------



## i just want luv

https://vine.co/v/eO56q6aqrPz This isn't a legal play by any means.
https://vine.co/v/eO5whY9pLVb Foul.

I could just rant on the refs' countless mishaps towards GS late in this game, but the fact is is that it won't change. GS can't play so tentative at the start. Every game will end in LeBron's favor if you let it stay close.


----------



## foe

I'm completely shocked! How are the 67 wins Warriors even down 2-1 in this series?

Who the fck is Matthew Dellendinova? I can't even care to spell his name correctly.

JR Smith, Iman Shumpert, Tristan Thompson, Mozgov(I don't even know his first name) are nowhere near being #2 or #3 option. 

LeBron James is really gonna win a championship with a bunch of minor role players?

No Kevin Love, no Kyrie Irving...no Bosh or Wade....


----------



## foe

And also, LeBron is averaging 40+ PPG, 12 RPG and 8 and a half assists per game.

This is more shocking than LeBron's disappearing act in the 2011 Finals.


----------



## Darktower776

Dellavedova is all heart and hustle. You gotta give the guy a lot of credit. First to the floor to get a loose ball and puts his body on the line.

Series isn't over yet but Curry has to get going earlier. His late scoring outburst is a positive sign but too little too late in this case.


----------



## i just want luv

foe said:


> I'm completely shocked! How are the 67 wins Warriors even down 2-1 in this series?


It's because the Cavs are better without Irving hogging the ball and KLove wasn't much involved with the team to begin with. My thoughts on that haven't wavered since the beginning of the season. Cavs have a lot of pieces that fit the role LeBron needs them to fit for his play style.

He's got spot-up shooters and bad shot makers, young playmakers and elite defenders, shot blockers, rebounders, athleticism, height, and hustlers. Some may say the team isn't stacked, but all this is with the injured Love and Irving and Varajoe and whoever else plus the obvious that they have LeBron as the cherry on top.

It's a high quality team that just needed a mindset. They're the deepest team in the league for Finals ball.


----------



## Kevin001

Lebron is on pace to have the greatest finals series ever.


----------



## Kevin001

The longer the series goes the better the Warrior's chances. The Cavs are playing with total effort right now, don't see that lasting much longer. Tonights game is huge for both teams.


----------



## Kovu

cavs in 5


----------



## HenDoggy

must win game for warriors


----------



## Kevin001

Must win for both teams ^^^


----------



## HenDoggy

dat cavs offensive rebounding...


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like its going to be another close one, I'm loving this.


----------



## HenDoggy

damn the last time i saw ai2 he played for denver, why'd we release/trade him? he playing good tonite!


----------



## HenDoggy

i guess it's over but cavs need to stop taking these horrible perimeter shots.


----------



## Kevin001

Warriors now have the momentum.


----------



## Darktower776

Oh snap! Tied up 2-2. Warriors looking strong in a blowout win.

Cavs have to regroup and get their offense going next game.


----------



## HenDoggy

yep, warriors shooting spot-on tonight. i still have cavs in 7


----------



## Kevin001

Its all about who wants it more now.


----------



## HenDoggy

anybody play nba 2k15?


----------



## Kevin001

Great game for Curry, wow. 1 more. Great series.


----------



## NahMean

I think I watched more NBA the past week than I have my entire life. From what I see, the Cavs look to much like a one-man team. Lebron can't win it on his own with so few play makers surrounding him. This game tonight may have been their best chance of winning since they had the extra day off to rest their legs. Only 2 days until the next one and the Cavs lack depth. Cavs best chance is to keep the game under 100 pts. They don't have the firepower to go toe to toe w/ GS in 100+ pt games.

If Lebron can play another great game on Tues like he did today, and Curry doesn't shoot lights out....maybe they might have a chance. 2 days might not be enough rest for the Cavs with how many minutes their players are putting in. And my God Mosgov needs to play more than 14 minutes!


----------



## HenDoggy

damn i missed this game, was watching something else


----------



## Kevin001

Cavs have to play better.


----------



## HenDoggy

oh nos its over me thinks


----------



## HenDoggy

nice prediction, i didn't watch after. was iguodala mvp? i bet he was


----------



## Darktower776

Congrats to Golden State! Happy for Curry and the rest of the team. It was really their series to lose- especially with Irving and Love out.

Cleveland curse continues.


----------



## foe

A bit surprised Iguodala took the Finals MVP. They traditionally give it to the player on the winning team with the best stats. Curry definitely posted up great stats for Finals MVP. I mean, it was better than Leonard's 2015 Finals MVP and Pierce's 2008 Finals MVP.

Though, it's not a bad thing that they're finally awarding defensive players now but they need to be more consistent in their voting. LeBron scored like 30 PPG on 38% shooting when Igudala became a starter and a big reason why the Warriors dominated the final 3 games.


----------



## foe

It was also surprising that Klay Thompson was hot garbage in this series. His only good game was in a Game 2 loss. 

Game 6, he fouls out with 5 points, 2-7 shooting. LOL

If he was playing well, this series wouldn't have been close at all considering how depleted the Cavs were.

I do hope for a rematch next year.


----------



## flarf

foe said:


> It was also surprising that Klay Thompson was hot garbage in this series. His only good game was in a Game 2 loss.
> 
> Game 6, he fouls out with 5 points, 2-7 shooting. LOL
> 
> If he was playing well, this series wouldn't have been close at all considering how depleted the Cavs were.
> 
> I do hope for a rematch next year.


----------



## Darktower776

flarf said:


>


:grin2: Lol. Fits perfectly in this situation.


----------



## Kevin001

Lakers got a star in Russell. They also have a great chance in landing a big time player this summer.


----------



## HenDoggy

nuggets aquired some nice prospects in the draft. excited to see what Emmanuel Mudiay can do.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm really praying that Houston gets Aldridge. Long shot but anything can happen.


----------



## mr hoang

Kevin001 said:


> I'm really praying that Houston gets Aldridge. Long shot but anything can happen.


I hope he signs with toronto! Go raptors&#128588;


----------



## Kevin001

mr hoang said:


> I hope he signs with toronto! Go raptors&#128588;


Slight chance...... he will most likely go to the Spurs or Lakers. You guys really do need a big man tho.


----------



## scooby

Awww yis, free agency time. 

But also.

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, Al-Farouq Aminu signed with Portland. I was hoping he'd stay with the Mavs. It'll be super interesting to see where all the free agents go. It'd be super cool to see a big picked up by Dallas. LMA, DJ, please. A shooting guard that can actually shoot 3s and play defense now that Monta will probably leave. And a point guard to replace Rondo. ****ing Rondo.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow, Anthony Davis got paid! Holy sh*t, he better produce.


----------



## Kevin001

Bucks resigning Middleton and getting Monroe was huge. They should be a good team next year especially with Jabari returning.


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like the Spurs will be the new title favorites with Aldridge. Now its time to see if Ginobili will return.


----------



## Toad Licker

I had a feeling that Aldridge was leaving my Blazers. I'm a bit surprised that he landed in San Antonio. Sure he'll have a shot at a title there, but that won't be the case for many more seasons as old as that team is getting. In my opinion the Rockets would have been the best team for him. They have a younger team on the verge of vying for a title. With them being much younger than the Spurs the addition of Aldridge would have put them in title contention, not for just one or two but several years to come.


----------



## Kevin001

Toad Licker said:


> I had a feeling that Aldridge was leaving my Blazers.


You guys (Blazers) lost a lot. Matthews, Aldridge, Lopez, Afflalo, and an assistant coach....... you didn't get much in return..... Henderson and Plumlee only ones worth mentioning. I wish you guys the best.


----------



## Toad Licker

Yeah we did, though I didn't know it at the time I posted about Aldridge yesterday. Last night while looking around the internet on info about the Aldridge trade did I find out how bad things had gotten for the Blazers. It's like they had a fire sale lol. The only good news was we signed an extension with Damian Lillard so at least we have a player left to build a team around. Won't happen this season as all the best players left to sign are going to teams with a legit shot at a title.

The scariest thing that I read last night. The Spurs are in the talks to get David West from the Pacers. After acquiring Aldridge if they also land West they might as well cancel next season and just hand out championship rings to the Spurs. :lol


----------



## Kevin001

^^^ yeah if they can sign West and Ginobili they have a great chance to win it all. They would be deep off the bench with West, Diaw, Mills, and Ginobili. Plus if they can get anything out of Kyle Anderson its a wrap.


----------



## Kevin001

Its official, West to the Spurs. He took a massive pay cut but the Spurs are currently the team to beat.


----------



## Toad Licker

^That was smart of him. The Spurs are his best shot at getting a ring now imo. 

I see Manu Ginobili is coming back as well. As long as they can stay healthy the Spurs are going to be scary good this season. 

I guess I'll have to root for the Spurs this season. I don't normally like watching the same teams/people win the NBA championship but this may be Duncan's last season, so...


----------



## Kevin001

DeAndre is leaning towards going back to the Clippers? If he does the Clippers would be right back in the title hunt.


----------



## Toad Licker

They might be in the title hunt if he does stay with the Clippers. But there is something about them that tells me they aren't going to get a championship any time soon, with or without him. I think they're still in need of a better bench to get them over the hump.


----------



## SA go0n

Kevin001 said:


> DeAndre is leaning towards going back to the Clippers? If he does the Clippers would be right back in the title hunt.


Apparently he's ignoring Mark Cuban's phone calls. I would love to hear those voice mail messages.


----------



## scooby

And add another chapter onto why I hate the Clippers. I've repeatedly mentioned how much I've hated them here throughout the years.

What a dick move.

**** DJ, and **** the Clippers.


----------



## Kevin001

Its crazy how one player can make or break your season. The Mavs go from have a nice little team for the future to totally rebuilding.


----------



## Kevin001

D-Will going to the Mavs helps them out a little. They would of had a great team if DeAndre would of stayed.


----------



## DistraughtOwl

Deandre Jordan ****ed the mavs over for sure.


----------



## Kevin001

Tristan Thompson still isn't signed? Whats taking so long? He is so important if the Cavs want to get back to the finals.


----------



## Kevin001

Houston is getting Lawson, nice pickup. The west is going to be crazy once again.


----------



## Kevin001

The NBA player award show was pretty good last night. James Harden the real mvp.


----------



## Kevin001

Oct. 27 season starts......can't wait.


----------



## Kevin001

R.I.P ~ Darryl Dawkins aka Chocolate Thunder


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like Tristan Thompson is finally going to sign with the Cavs.


----------



## Kevin001

Damn basketball season came fast.......I'm ready I guess.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow, Tristan Thompson got paid. Congrats bro get your money.


----------



## Kevin001

Curry with 40 in the opener, nice. This season should be a good one.


----------



## foe

They should make Curry play blinded and I bet he can still swish every shot he takes.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow, Curry and Westbrook are starting off the season on fire.


----------



## 629753

Kevin001 said:


> Wow, Curry and Westbrook are starting off the season on fire.


Dude you saw that behind the back and 4 point play?

That came out of nowhere


----------



## Kevin001

impedido10 said:


> Dude you saw that behind the back and 4 point play?


:yes


----------



## 629753

That Thunder vs Rockets game on the 4th QUARTER WAS FIRE!

The rondo fake by westbrook was BEUTIFUL! Might havew been the best move i ever seen LIVE, man i would have been soo hyped if KD made that shot


----------



## Kevin001

Wow, what a game. I hope these two teams (Clippers & Warriors) meet in the playoffs. Talk about exciting.


----------



## gunner21

Kevin001 said:


> Wow, Tristan Thompson got paid. Congrats bro get your money.


That as a terrible contract. No idea how he got that.


----------



## Kevin001

gunner21 said:


> That as a terrible contract. No idea how he got that.


Professional athletes only have a short window playing so I say make as much money as possible. Bad deal for Cavs but the man got his money. Congrats for him.


----------



## Kevin001

Clippers still look like they're a nice wing player away from winning a championship.


----------



## Kevin001

Is Westbrook trying to average a triple-double? The guy is killing it right now.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow, how good is Steph and the Warriors. I'm highly impressed.


----------



## Kevin001

Will the Lakers ever be good again? Smh.


----------



## foe

Paul George is quietly playing like the best player in the East. Definitely a top 5 MVP candidate.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ yep.

The Warriors 18-0? Crazy.


----------



## foe

PG13 just dropped 39 in LA.

The Pacers don't really have that good of a roster either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunner21

Kobe just announced his retirement. One of the greatest ever. Sad to see him go.


----------



## foe

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ yep.
> 
> The Warriors 18-0? Crazy.


And the Sixers finally get their first win. 1-18. lol

It was against Kobe and the Lakers too. Yup. Good time for Kobe to retire.


----------



## Kevin001

Warriors 28 game winning streak? Unbelievable. They might repeat. I was rooting for the Cavs but idk. Still early though.


----------



## foe

28 roll over from last season's regular season. 2nd longest all-time behind the 1971-72 Lakers.

They shattered the record for best start to a season at 24-0. Previous record was 15-0.

Now the question is, can the Warriors beat the 1995-96 Bulls 72-10 record for best regular season record ever?


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Not happening. 

How big of a disappointment has Ty Lawson been? I mean the guy was suppose to be the missing piece for the Rockets. The Rockets have actually gotten worse.


----------



## Pongowaffle

foe said:


> 2
> Now the question is, can the Warriors beat the 1995-96 Bulls 72-10 record for best regular season record ever?


 That Bulls team had lots of bigger more physical players though that wears down opposing teams and defensively grinds down offenses with guys like Rodman and Pippen. Warriors currently do not have much players that are really like that. Defensively they rely more on finesse, speed and hustle. Later down the season once they got more worn out, I could see them not being able to do that as much.


----------



## Kevin001

A Spurs vs Warriors western conference finals would be pretty entertaining.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm really looking forward to that Warriors vs Cavs game on Christmas. Should be interesting.


----------



## foe

The Bulls are looking to trade Noah and Gibson. A year or two too late if you ask me. 

They should have moved one of them, or both, in 2012 or 2013, after how many times LeBron kept knocking them out of the playoffs? Should have moved Rose too but his injuries make it extremely hard. Noah and Gibson had trade value last year but ow not anymore. 

A case of holding onto your fully developed assets for too long.


----------



## Kevin001

Great game. The Warriors are looking good.


----------



## 629753

Kevin001 said:


> Great game. The Warriors are looking good.


Warriors vs Mavericks, that gonna be fun, I love Dirk and Curry


----------



## Kevin001

impedido10 said:


> Warriors vs Mavericks, that gonna be fun, I love Dirk and Curry


Yeah, Steph might be out tho.


----------



## 629753

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah, Steph might be out tho.


lets see if GSW can survive with 2 all stars


----------



## Kevin001

Draymond Green has been playing out of his mind. 3 straight triple doubles, wow.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm kinda shocked at how little all star votes Harden got. Didn't he start last year? The drop off in votes is crazy. The guy is 2nd in scoring.


----------



## SA go0n

So Andre Drummond is the new "hack-a" victim.


----------



## 629753

Kevin001 said:


> I'm kinda shocked at how little all star votes Harden got. Didn't he start last year? The drop off in votes is crazy. The guy is 2nd in scoring.


I forgot he was alive lol


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like the Cavs have some serious issues to fix.


----------



## Kevin001

I can't believe I'm saying this but the Warriors actually have a chance of beating that wins record.


----------



## Kevin001

Steph Curry is putting on a show, I'm loving it.


----------



## StephCurry

Kevin001 said:


> Steph Curry is putting on a show, I'm loving it.


What did he make like 7/8 3's in just the 1st quarter?!?!??! I'm so happy I stayed up to watch this game.


----------



## Kevin001

chefcurry said:


> What did he make like 7/8 3's in just the 1st quarter?!?!??! I'm so happy I stayed up to watch this game.


Yep, 8/9 for the half. Stay up? Its late over there? Its only 8:17pm here.


----------



## StephCurry

Kevin001 said:


> Yep, 8/9 for the half. Stay up? Its late over there? Its only 8:17pm here.


36 for the half... literally smoking hot right now. The only 3 he missed was the easiest one too, lol.

Yeah it's 2:19 am here in England. Definitely worth it though.


----------



## Kevin001

chefcurry said:


> Yeah it's 2:19 am here in England. Definitely worth it though.


Wow, you must be a true fan. That reminds of the Olympics awhile back. I remember waking up at 1 or 2am just to watch Team USA play.


----------



## StephCurry

Kevin001 said:


> Wow, you must be a true fan. That reminds of the Olympics awhile back. I remember waking up at 1 or 2am just to watch Team USA play.


Absolutely... don't wanna miss out on watching the teams I want to see, particularly the one with my favourite player. 
Watching Team USA? That definitely must've been worth it!


----------



## Kevin001

chefcurry said:


> That definitely must've been worth it!


Yep .


----------



## Kevin001

Great game, 46-4.


----------



## TheOLDPrince

I hate draymond green with a passion


----------



## StephCurry

Damn KD dropped 40 and OKC still lost?


----------



## andretti

chefcurry said:


> Damn KD dropped 40 and the Thunder still lost?


Yup . thunder ain't good enough. Curry had a horrible second half and kd was balling out in the second half but its not enough . Russ and Durant aint enough to beat the the complete team that the golden state warriors are. Okc plays hero ball and warriors have superior ball movement and are just a way more complete squad.

Glad okc made it interesting but gsw arent losing to anyone in a 7 game series. They way to good in crunch time.


----------



## StephCurry

andretti said:


> Okc plays hero ball and warriors have superior ball movement and are just a way more complete squad.


This is so true... just finished watching the highlights, Curry shot a horrible % but had some decent moments late in the 4th. OKC definitely plays too much iso 1-on-1 smh... and Westbrook takes too many damn shots that Durant should be taking instead!

If the Warriors stay healthy I don't see them losing to anyone in the playoffs.


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm, the Rockets are making things interesting.


----------



## TheOLDPrince

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm, the Rockets are making things interesting.


wow I stopped watching after the 1st q because warriors were steamrolling them


----------



## Kevin001

TheOLDPrince said:


> wow I stopped watching after the 1st q because warriors were steamrolling them


Yep, sh*t just got real. Tied up in the 4th .


----------



## TheOLDPrince

Kevin001 said:


> Yep, sh*t just got real. Tied up in the 4th .


I tuned in now opcorn


----------



## Kevin001

If Iverson doesn't make it into the hall this year I will be pissed.


----------



## andretti

Kevin001 said:


> If Iverson doesn't make it into the hall this year I will be pissed.


he will . i was never a iverson fan but hes is a first ballot hall of famer easily.

if yao ming makes it in i will be pissed. he played 8 years , averaged 19 ppg . he was good but no way in hell was yao hall of fame material.


----------



## StephCurry

andretti said:


> if yao ming makes it in i will be pissed.


He was way too injury-prone.


----------



## andretti

chefcurry said:


> He was way too injury-prone.


you watching the rising stars game?


----------



## Kevin001

andretti said:


> he will . i was never a iverson fan but hes is a first ballot hall of famer easily.


Yeah, he should be but Idk. Look how the NFL did T.O. The NBA is a little different I guess.


----------



## gunner21

Man this game is boring as *****. No defense.


----------



## andretti

gunner21 said:


> Man this game is boring as *****. No defense.


everyone looks great lol. i miss real basketball already. no real games till the 18th makes me a sad guy.

. im lookin forward to tomorrow night. 
the dunk contest , 3pt shootout and skills challenge. thats my favorite part of all starweekend.


----------



## andretti

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah, he should be but Idk. Look how the NFL did T.O. The NBA is a little different I guess.


yeah that was dirty the way the nfl did t.o. . dont know how that happened. the nba doesnt have as much politics as the nfl regarding hof voting. i think a.i. gets in.


----------



## StephCurry

andretti said:


> you watching the rising stars game?


I wasn't able to because it started at 3am where I live. But the thing I'm looking forward to the most is the 3-point contest.


----------



## andretti

chefcurry said:


> I wasn't able to because it started at 3am where I live. But the thing I'm looking forward to the most is the 3-point contest.


damn bro. you get all those events where you live? same im looking forward to tonight. thats hard man , i know you dont have a dvr and its must be hella difficult having to catch em live.


----------



## StephCurry

andretti said:


> damn bro. you get all those events where you live? same im looking forward to tonight. thats hard man , i know you dont have a dvr and its must be hella difficult having to catch em live.


I don't have a TV license (can't afford one) so I just watch livestreams, usually from reddit... they're pretty good and high-quality.

It is can be a little frustrating to watch the games live at times, but it's not that big of an issue usually, nothing will stop me watching ball...

:grin2:


----------



## Kevin001

Kevin Hart did his thing, lol.


----------



## StephCurry

Don't sleep on Devin Booker! (3 pt contest)


----------



## Kevin001

chefcurry said:


> Don't sleep on Kevin Booker! (3 pt contest)


You mean Devin Booker? Sorry about the Curry loss, Klay was the better man tonight. :rub


----------



## StephCurry

Kevin001 said:


> You mean Devin Booker? Sorry about the Curry loss, Klay was the better man tonight. :rub


No I know it's Devin Booker, sorry it's 2:30am here :haha xD

Yeah Curry lost  ... But OMG.. Klay f***ing raped it dude!! That last rack.. what a performance.


----------



## Kevin001

chefcurry said:


> No I know it's Devin Booker, sorry it's 2:30am here :haha xD
> 
> Yeah Curry lost  ... But OMG.. Klay f***ing raped it dude!! That last rack.. what a performance.


I forgot about the time difference. Yeah it was pretty nice.


----------



## StephCurry

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah it was pretty nice.


Absolutely, that was great 3 point contest


----------



## StephCurry

Zach LaVine winning this again...


----------



## StephCurry

I called it. Aaron Gordon gave him a run for his money though.


----------



## andretti

aaron gordon was robbed. his dunks were better . his legs were right by the rim on one of his dunks . OMG. im so hyped right now. that dunk off was LIT! . thats was the craziest dunk contest ive seen in years. 10/10 im impressed.


----------



## StephCurry

andretti said:


> thats was the craziest dunk contest ive seen in years.


For real, that one under his legs from the mascot... mad....


----------



## Kevin001

^^ yep got robbed. Both were deserving though.


----------



## andretti

chefcurry said:


> For real, that one under his legs from the mascot... mad....


that was the best dunk of the night for me. aaron gordon was crazy man. didnt know he could dunk like that. Never seen a dunk off like that. IM still so damned hyped up. ish was unbelievable. :grin2:


----------



## TheOLDPrince

Gordon should've won with his first two dunks...


----------



## gunner21

THAT WAS AMAZING!!!

Gordon got robbed!


----------



## Kevin001

Best Saturday night ever. All the contests were awesome.


----------



## foe

Aaron Gordon did some crazy stuff with the mascot. 

That under-both-legs dunk over the mascot gotta be the best dunk ever. Before that he did a Karl Mailman one over the mascot. 

When they had the tie-breaker dunk-off rounds, they hit everything o the first try. 

Gordon's last dunk didn't look great live but replay was great. LaVine's last dunk was great live motion- between the legs from FT line. That's why LaVine won it.

Gordon was the best dunker, had the best two dunks...LaVine just had a better final dunk over Gordon's final. Though, if the judges scored it right on the initial last dunk before the dunk-off wouldn't have happened, Gordon should won it.

But then again the dunk-off also made it into the best slam dunk contest ever.


----------



## foe

The 3-point contest was also great - one of the greatest as well. There was a 3-way tiebreaker for the third man to advance to the championship round.


----------



## PineconeMachine

Great dunk contest this year. Gordon should have won!


----------



## StephCurry

Man I really hope Kobe wins MVP in his last All-Star game... hopefully the mamba will have a solid game.


----------



## zeusko87

celtics forever! fan since 1995


----------



## gunner21

Who needs a valentine when we've got a dunk contest for the ages.


----------



## StephCurry

^ You smart. You very smart.


----------



## FBJ

I still can't believe ESPN ranked Lebron #3 player of all time:O


----------



## andretti

FBJ said:


> I still can't believe ESPN ranked Lebron #3 player of all time:O


i can its espn and espn sucks.


----------



## FBJ

I don't like Carmelo being a starter for the All star game

Not a all star in my opinion


----------



## PineconeMachine

gunner21 said:


> Who needs a valentine when we've got a dunk contest for the ages.


Good point. :grin2:


----------



## Kevin001

I'm just patiently waiting for the all-star game to start. :time


----------



## FBJ

Kevin001 said:


> I'm just patiently waiting for the all-star game to start. :time


Two more hours from now


----------



## StephCurry

@FBJ - How is Melo not an All-Star?!


----------



## FBJ

chefcurry said:


> @FBJ - How is Melo not an All-Star?!


He never made any of his teams better

He is a one-dimensional offensive player

He doesn't play defense

He is selfish


----------



## StephCurry

@FBJ - But he's one of the top 5 offensive players in the league, extremely versatile, and he's been averaging 4 assists this season, which is decent for his position


----------



## FBJ

chefcurry said:


> @FBJ - But he's one of the top 5 offensive players in the league, extremely versatile, and he's been averaging 4 assists this season, which is decent for his position


No playoff success and missed the playoffs too many times


----------



## Kevin001

^^ he still an all-star not a superstar though.

TNT is not working on my tv.......fml. :crying:


----------



## StephCurry

FBJ said:


> No playoff success and missed the playoffs too many times


But his team has always been ***
@Kevin001 - still not working on your TV?


----------



## Kevin001

chefcurry said:


> @Kevin001 - still not working on your TV?


Yep, I guess I'll watch it online for now.


----------



## StephCurry

Man I'm so happy Isaiah Thomas made the team.


----------



## FBJ

After Lebron, Paul George, the east doesn't have anymore all stars


----------



## StephCurry

^ Kyrie? Isaiah Thomas? Jimmy Butler? (he's injured though) Carmelo? (in my opinion..)

Just to name a few...


----------



## FBJ

chefcurry said:


> ^ Kyrie? Isaiah Thomas? Jimmy Butler? (he's injured though) Carmelo? (in my opinion..)
> 
> Just to name a few...


compared to 2002, none of them are all stars

just good players


----------



## StephCurry

FBJ said:


> compared to 2002, none of them are all stars
> 
> just good players


Uncle Drew and Jimmy G. Buckets are just 'good'?!?!?

Give me some of what you're smoking! :O


----------



## FBJ

chefcurry said:


> Uncle Drew and Jimmy G. Buckets are just 'good'?!?!?
> 
> Give me some of what you're smoking! :O


Don't know who Jimmy buckets is


----------



## StephCurry

FBJ said:


> Don't know who Jimmy buckets is


Nickname for Jimmy Butler


----------



## StephCurry

LMAO Curry was guarding Melo he was yelling "I got a midget I got a midget" XD


----------



## FBJ

chefcurry said:


> Nickname for Jimmy Butler


Yes he is a all star but he is not playing


----------



## StephCurry

FBJ said:


> Yes he is a all star but he is not playing


I know, that's why I said he's injured..

I just mentioned him because you said no-one else deserved to be an All-Star after LBJ and PG, so I thought you missed out on Jimmy


----------



## gunner21

FBJ said:


> After Lebron, Paul George, the east doesn't have anymore all stars


lowry demar kyrie melo butler millsap horford bosh wade?


----------



## FBJ

gunner21 said:


> lowry demar kyrie melo butler millsap horford bosh wade?


wade yes

the rest no


----------



## StephCurry

Westbrook making it rain!


----------



## gunner21

FBJ said:


> wade yes
> 
> the rest no


I think the word you're looking for is superstar, not all-star.


----------



## FBJ

The Low point of the all star game so far

Lebron challenged Kobe and Kobe looked Old and Confused and settled for a long fade away


----------



## StephCurry

Paul George for MVP?


----------



## FBJ

chefcurry said:


> Paul George for MVP?


not if the east lose


----------



## StephCurry

FBJ said:


> not if the east lose


Lol, obviously.


----------



## FBJ

chefcurry said:


> Lol, obviously.


Looked like the west was going to run away with this **** and the east just cut it 134-131


----------



## StephCurry

OK I think Westbrook's winning MVP.

EDIT: And PG broke Melo's 3-point record


----------



## Kevin001

chefcurry said:


> OK I think Westbrook's winning MVP.


Back to Back. :laugh:


----------



## StephCurry

Kevin001 said:


> Back to Back. :laugh:


I called it! :grin2: Back to back All-Star MVPs, and Zach won back to back dunk contests :clap


----------



## TheOLDPrince

both teams combined for like 60/140 from 3 

:yawn


----------



## andretti

man that all star was so boring. i miss real basketball. saturday night was legendary. sunday night , forgettable as hell.


----------



## StephCurry

@andretti - Lmao right? Literally every 2 seconds someone dribbled up the court and pulled up from deep


----------



## Pongowaffle

It angered me to see 3pt or long range jumpers in the last 2 mins of the game. I was screaming at them to pass kobe the ball for him to do a few cool dunks. Then they deprived paul george of the record. C'mon now!


----------



## StephCurry

Yeah D. Rose if you could go back to dunking like a madman like you did in your MVP days that would make me very happy m8.


----------



## StephCurry

LMAO gotta love JR Smith.


----------



## FBJ

I refuse to watch any Cavs games on TV unless they are playing they are playing the warriors or playing the warriors in the finals

The entire team makes me nauseous


----------



## Kevin001

If the Warriors win the chip again this year, I'm officially announcing Steph as the best player in the league. Sorry Lebron.


----------



## StephCurry

^ Agreed 100%. Right now I'd even say Kawhi's on the same level as LeBron, if not better.

Steph is the best player to me because of what he does on the offensive end, even though he's limited in defense (but he is top 5 in steals or something like that). I mean he leads the league in scoring with 30 ppg and he's a damn _POINT _guard!


----------



## TheOLDPrince

:wtf Curry is the clear cut best player in the league, Lebron is not even top 5


----------



## StephCurry

My top 5 

1. Curry
2. Leonard
3. Kevin Durant 
4. LeBron
5. Paul George/Anthony Davis, can't choose between them :/


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm, My top 5....

1. Lebron
2. Curry
3. Durant
4. Westbrook
5. Anthony Davis


----------



## Kevin001

Look like the Warriors are going down. They have bigger goals then chasing that record, not saying they won't break it though.


----------



## Toad Licker

Holy chit what a game! :boogie

The Blazers stomped a mud hole in the Warriors. 

It was Lillard time. A compilation of his achievements from the game tonight:

Damian Lillard becomes only 4th player in NBA history to have at least 50 Points, 5 Assists & 5 Steals. Other 3: Michael Jordan, Allen Iverson, Rick Barry 
Damian Lillard is the only NBA player to record 50+ points, 7+ assists and 6+ steals in a game since steals became a stat in 1973-74 (Elias).
Damian Lillard is the first NBA player with 50+ points, 7+ assists and 0 turnovers in a game since Reggie Miller (11/28/92 at Charlotte).
Damian Lillard is the first NBA player with 50+ points, 6+ steals and 64% FG or better since Michael Jordan (3/7/96 vs. Detroit).
Damian Lillard scored a career-high 51 points on 18-of-28 shooting (9-12 3-PT). His 51 points is tied with Geoff Petrie (twice) for the fourth most points scored in a game in Trail Blazers franchise history.
Damian Lillard tied a franchise record with nine three-pointers (Nicolas Batum, 2/4/12 vs. Denver). It’s also a new career-high for three-point field goals (8, three times).
Damian Lillard has set the record for fasted 50 point game. He did it in 31 mins 6 seconds, previous record was 31mins 20 seconds held by Kobe Bryant
Damian Lillard became just the 13th player in the last decade to record at least 51 points without taking 30 shots from the field, and he joins LeBron James, Stephen Curry, Allen Iverson and Deron Williams as one of only five to do so with seven or more assists.


----------



## StephCurry

My boy Curry still showed up (so did Klay). Everyone else on the Warriors sucked that game.

EDIT: Clippers got a chance to win this upcoming game. Also they got the advantage that Warriors are playing a back-to-back.


----------



## FBJ

I would be stunned if the Warriors lost tonight because they almost never lose two in a row


----------



## StephCurry

^ I would still bet my money on the Warriors, I just think the Clippers have a decent shot, they've been playing so smoothly without Blake Griffin.


----------



## andretti

lebron hasnt been the best player since 2014. curry is the top dog easily.

1.curry
2.durant
3. kawhi
4.lebron
5.davis 

warriors got smashed last night.

tonight vs clippers though. cant wait. should be a great game. i fully expect the warriors to come to play tonight.


----------



## Kevin001

Toad Licker said:


> Holy chit what a game! :boogie
> 
> The Blazers stomped a mud hole in the Warriors.
> 
> It was Lillard time. A compilation of his achievements from the game tonight:
> 
> Damian Lillard becomes only 4th player in NBA history to have at least 50 Points, 5 Assists & 5 Steals. Other 3: Michael Jordan, Allen Iverson, Rick Barry
> Damian Lillard is the only NBA player to record 50+ points, 7+ assists and 6+ steals in a game since steals became a stat in 1973-74 (Elias).
> Damian Lillard is the first NBA player with 50+ points, 7+ assists and 0 turnovers in a game since Reggie Miller (11/28/92 at Charlotte).
> Damian Lillard is the first NBA player with 50+ points, 6+ steals and 64% FG or better since Michael Jordan (3/7/96 vs. Detroit).
> Damian Lillard scored a career-high 51 points on 18-of-28 shooting (9-12 3-PT). His 51 points is tied with Geoff Petrie (twice) for the fourth most points scored in a game in Trail Blazers franchise history.
> Damian Lillard tied a franchise record with nine three-pointers (Nicolas Batum, 2/4/12 vs. Denver). It's also a new career-high for three-point field goals (8, three times).
> Damian Lillard has set the record for fasted 50 point game. He did it in 31 mins 6 seconds, previous record was 31mins 20 seconds held by Kobe Bryant
> Damian Lillard became just the 13th player in the last decade to record at least 51 points without taking 30 shots from the field, and he joins LeBron James, Stephen Curry, Allen Iverson and Deron Williams as one of only five to do so with seven or more assists.


True Blazer fan right here, nice stats. Lillard is a cold blooded silent assassin.


----------



## StephCurry

Lillard's definitely beast. And to think a scrub like Waiters was picked before him in the draft...


edit: Lmao Draymond and his big *** mouth. Just the **** up with all the complaining dude.


----------



## Toad Licker

Kevin001 said:


> True Blazer fan right here, nice stats. Lillard is a cold blooded silent assassin.


Yeah, I found them on the sports website I use lol. When I woke up this morning I found one more that wasn't up last night: Damian Lillard joins Stephen Curry (2/27/13 at NY) as the only NBA players ever with 50+ points, 9+ 3-PT and 75% 3-PT or better.



StephCurry said:


> Lillard's definitely beast. And to think a scrub like Waiters was picked before him in the draft.


Damian was picked by my Blazers 6th, which I'm sure you probably already knew. He'd have gone 1st if only people had 20/20 foresight. 

People are comparing Lillard to Curry. It's a good thing Curry became a Curry or Lillard would be uncomparable. :lol


----------



## FBJ

I told everyone the warriors would be ready to play tonight


----------



## TheOLDPrince

FBJ said:


> I told everyone the warriors would be ready to play tonight


it's an 8 point game so far, I still have faith in the clippers


----------



## StephCurry

Toad Licker said:


> Damian was picked by my Blazers 6th, which I'm sure you probably already knew. He'd have gone 1st if only people had 20/20 foresight.
> 
> People are comparing Lillard to Curry. It's a good thing Curry became a Curry or Lillard would be uncomparable. :lol


They're both extremely talented players. One of them is the reigning MVP though 

Yeah it's crazy to think Dion Waiters was a higher pick than Lillard, and that _Ricky Rubio_ was a higher pick than Curry!

IMHO Waiters shouldn't even be in the NBA. Horrible player.


----------



## TheOLDPrince

StephCurry said:


> They're both extremely talented players. One of them is the reigning MVP though
> 
> Yeah it's crazy to think Dion Waiters was a higher pick than Lillard, and that _Ricky Rubio_ was a higher pick than Curry!
> 
> IMHO Waiters shouldn't even be in the NBA. Horrible player.


Minnesota actually picked TWO PGs over curry :lol


----------



## StephCurry

TheOLDPrince said:


> Minnesota actually picked TWO PGs over curry :lol


LMAO you're telling me they had 2 chances to pick him?! :haha :clap


----------



## Kevin001

Pretty close game, I hope the Warriors can pull it out.


----------



## FBJ

I have a feeling the Clippers are going to go on a run with Curry on the bench


----------



## FBJ

Kevin001 said:


> Pretty close game, I hope the Warriors can pull it out.


They just got off to a nice start to begin the 4th qtr


----------



## Kevin001

FBJ said:


> They just got off to a nice start to begin the 4th qtr


Yeah, hopefully they can pull away.


----------



## FBJ

Deandre Jordan is the most One-Dimensional NBA Player I ever seen


If the NBA eliminated lob passes he would average 2.3 pts a game


----------



## TheOLDPrince

I love Chris Paul when he's not playing against the Spurs


----------



## StephCurry

FBJ said:


> Deandre Jordan is the most One-Dimensional NBA Player I ever seen
> 
> If the NBA eliminated lob passes he would average 2.3 pts a game


He's limited offensively. But he plays defense and grabs boards.


----------



## Kevin001

Random thought here but how close is Joe Johnson from becoming a hall of fame player? His numbers are great (close to 20,000pts). No rings and never really acknowledge as a superstar hurts him. If he can play a few more years he might get in.


----------



## andretti

StephCurry said:


> He's limited offensively. But he plays defense and grabs boards.


he grabs boards but defensively hes overrated. dude always gets lit up.


----------



## Kevin001

Great game. Another nail-biter for the Warriors.


----------



## Kevin001

Curry needs to stop it, so unfair.


----------



## StephCurry

Those 3 3's I hit in a row though.

I lowkey want OKC to win this.


----------



## StephCurry

**** Westbrick stepped on Curry's ankle this better not be a serious injury


----------



## Kevin001

Yep, the Warriors aren't shooting the 3 ball well tonight.


----------



## StephCurry

The last 3 minutes were insane. Now overtime...


----------



## Kevin001

Just not fair, unbelievable. Curry is the man. 12th 3 (ties record).


----------



## StephCurry

HOLY ****. Curry clutch af as usual. Where did he shoot it from, goddamn. Broke his own record for most 3's in a season and even tied the record for most in a game. Ridiculous.


----------



## foe

I'm shocked Curry hasn't broken most 3's in a game already.

When the warriors secure first seed, Curry should play a game where he takes all 3-pointers, like 25 of them. He'd break for sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PineconeMachine

What a ridiculous finish to an unbelievably awesome game last night. I was hoping OKC would win, but alas...



foe said:


> I'm shocked Curry hasn't broken most 3's in a game already.


Yeah, that is surprising. It's just a matter of time before he breaks the single game record.


----------



## SA go0n

Can the Warriors win without Curry? Close game against Atlanta.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ yep, good game. 

The Joe Johnson pick up is huge for Miami. He fits nicely. They have a chance of getting to the Eastern Conference Finals.


----------



## Kevin001

I can't wait until the Warriors have to play the Spurs in San Antonio.


----------



## DistraughtOwl

I'm admittedly bandwagoning hard for the warriors this season. Just too fun watching them play.


----------



## StephCurry

I think we can all agree Stephen Curry is the greatest shooter to ever live point blank period. Just thought I should put that out there.


----------



## euphoria04

Kevin001 said:


> I can't wait until the Warriors have to play the Spurs in San Antonio.


They got absolutely demolished by the Warriors earlier in the season. Huge disappointment, as I was sorting of rooting for the underdog to humble the Warriors.


----------



## Kevin001

euphoria04 said:


> They got absolutely demolished by the Warriors earlier in the season. Huge disappointment, as I was sorting of rooting for the underdog to humble the Warriors.


Oh the Spurs suck on the road against the great teams. They are so good at home though, so I want to see how that goes.


----------



## StephCurry

The Warriors-Thunder game starts at 3:30am where I live... why God...


----------



## Kevin001

^^ that sucks. Maybe you can come to America someday .


----------



## StephCurry

^ I would really love to... once I have a close friend who is willing to come with me I will use a little bit of my student loan to visit the States during a Christmas/Easter break.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ That would be nice, lol. 

The Warriors are in trouble. Thunder playing their A game.


----------



## Kevin001

Spurs picking up Kevin Martin? That is huge.


----------



## 629753

Kevin001 said:


> Spurs picking up Kevin Martin? That is huge.


Not huge enought against Warriors


----------



## FBJ

I just have this strange feeling that the Spurs will beat the warriors in May once the playoffs start


----------



## Kevin001

impedido10 said:


> Not huge enough against Warriors


He definitely helps them.



FBJ said:


> I just have this strange feeling that the Spurs will beat the warriors in May once the playoffs start


Yep, me too.


----------



## Kevin001

Well this will be an unexpected loss for the Warriors :um. Makes winning 73 that much harder.


----------



## FBJ

Kevin001 said:


> Well this will be an unexpected loss for the Warriors :um. Makes winning 73 that much harder.


It's because steve kerr is not a real coach, just a fan on the bench


----------



## StephCurry

Shock of the century


----------



## DistraughtOwl

I didn't even realize there would be a warriors game that early in the day. Missed it.


----------



## FBJ

LichtLune said:


> I didn't even realize there would be a warriors game that early in the day. Missed it.


Part of me feels like it was fixed for ratings


----------



## TheOLDPrince

They lost to the ****ing lakers?? :haha


----------



## StephCurry

My immediate reaction was that Kobe must've gone HAM but I found out he only had 12 or 13 points...


----------



## FBJ

TheOLDPrince said:


> They lost to the ****ing lakers?? :haha


The warriors looked bored from the start


----------



## Pongowaffle

I had no idea how close the Spurs are behind on the Warriors. All I kept hearing from the media are whether Clippers or OKC could overtake the Warriors yesterday after their upset loss. Then they start talking about a potential Cavs/Warriors finals rematch. Zero mention of the Spurs. The best and most consistent winning franchise/era in NBA history. What a shame.


----------



## euphoria04

StephCurry said:


> My immediate reaction was that Kobe must've gone HAM but I found out he only had 12 or 13 points...


Kobe didn't, but Clarkson, Russell, and Huertas all went HAM. 



Pogowiff said:


> I had no idea how close the Spurs are behind on the Warriors. All I kept hearing from the media are whether Clippers or OKC could overtake the Warriors yesterday after their upset loss. Then they start talking about a potential Cavs/Warriors finals rematch. Zero mention of the Spurs. The best and most consistent winning franchise/era in NBA history. What a shame.


They were being talked up a lot in the first half of the season, then they got trounced by the Warriors which put to bed a lot of the hype. Hopefully we see a better showing these next 3 meetings.


----------



## Pongowaffle

euphoria04 said:


> Kobe didn't, but Clarkson, Russell, and Huertas all went HAM.
> 
> They were being talked up a lot in the first half of the season, then they got trounced by the Warriors which put to bed a lot of the hype. Hopefully we see a better showing these next 3 meetings.


Yes I wouldn't be surprised if Popovich would figure out a game plan to stifle the Warriors offense. But it makes Warriors chase for 73-9 much more entertaining.


----------



## FBJ

Pogowiff said:


> Yes I wouldn't be surprised if Popovich would figure out a game plan to stifle the Warriors offense. But it makes Warriors chase for 73-9 much more entertaining.


The warriors have 6 road games left

At Dallas............loss
at San Antonio...loss
at Minnesota
at Utah......loss
at Memphis.........loss
at San Antonio

I see 4 losses which will make them at best 71-11


----------



## Kevin001

I picked Cleveland to win it all this year and I'm sticking with them.


----------



## StephCurry

Lakers 2017 NBA Champions


----------



## Pongowaffle

FBJ said:


> The warriors have 6 road games left
> 
> At Dallas............loss
> at San Antonio...loss
> at Minnesota
> at Utah......loss
> at Memphis.........loss
> at San Antonio
> 
> I see 4 losses which will make them at best 71-11


Only road games I could see them having a hard time winning are the two Spurs games. Without Gasol, I could see the Ws not having too much trouble against Memphis. Both Utah and Mavs have been playing pretty lackluster lately.

That said, I could still see it as a nailbiters whether they beat the Bulls single season winning % record.


----------



## StephCurry

Pogowiff said:


> Only road games I could see them having a hard time winning are the two Spurs games. Without Gasol, I could see the Ws not having too much trouble against Memphis. Both Utah and Mavs have been playing pretty lackluster lately.
> 
> That said, I could still see it as a nailbiters whether they beat the Bulls single season winning % record.


I definitely can't see them losing to Memphis or Dallas... definitely not Utah either! But yeah I agree. Only the Spurs seem to pose a threat, regular season and playoffs.


----------



## Pongowaffle

StephCurry said:


> I definitely can't see them losing to Memphis or Dallas... definitely not Utah either! But yeah I agree. Only the Spurs seem to pose a threat, regular season and playoffs.


 Yea Memphis I always thought was a tough matchup for the Warriors to defend mainly because of Gasol. He's got the superior height and size for offensive rebounds and on the post. Worse of all for them, he also has a decent mid range game. Interestingly this is similar with Aldridge and Dirk too, but Dirk lacks the post up game that Marc Gasol has. Thus Warriors generally do not have much trouble shutting Dirk down if they can defend him man to man and stay in front of him. But Aldridge on the other hand is excellent from the post. If he picks up offensively, which I could see him doing so in the playoffs, its going to be a tricky matchup for the Warriors.

LOL Warriors killed Utah last night. Nice to see Curry getting his groove back after two subpar games. The good thing for Curry having lackluster games is, it really tests the rest of the team to step up offensively.


----------



## Kevin001

The Warriors are now 60-6, its starting to get real now.


----------



## andretti

Kevin001 said:


> I picked Cleveland to win it all this year and I'm sticking with them.


how much money did you put on them. cleveland aint that good.

still got gs to repeat. before the season started i picked golden state and san antonio as the 2 best teams in the league.

so gsw has 16 games left. they getting that record.

seasons starting to get good now. playoff time my favorite time of the year . i dont care who wins as long as it isnt cleveland or the clippers.


----------



## Kevin001

andretti said:


> how much money did you put on them. cleveland aint that good.
> 
> still got gs to repeat. before the season started i picked golden state and san antonio as the 2 best teams in the league.
> 
> so gsw has 16 games left. they getting that record.
> 
> seasons starting to get good now. playoff time my favorite time of the year . i dont care who wins as long as it isnt cleveland or the clippers.


Idk, I didn't even pick Cleveland to make the Finals last year. They have a way of surprising me. I just think once they reach the Finals they will be ready. They have a good team and they are hungry. The Warriors and the Spurs should be the favorites tho.


----------



## StephCurry

Idk what everyone's on about the Nuggets are clearly the favourites to win it all this year


----------



## Kevin001

I'm torn I really want to watch the Warriors and Spurs game this weekend but the NCAA tournament will also be going on at that time. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## SA go0n

Kevin001 said:


> I'm torn I really want to watch the Warriors and Spurs game this weekend but the NCAA tournament will also be going on at that time. Decisions, decisions.


Watch the tournament. They will play two more times at the end of the season, and more than likely in the playoffs.


----------



## Kevin001

BrianPeppers said:


> Watch the tournament. They will play two more times at the end of the season, and more than likely in the playoffs.


Good point.


----------



## Kevin001

The Warriors looked awesome tonight. Klay with 10 3's and Barnes with a solid 20. How can you beat this team? Tomorrow should be interesting.


----------



## FBJ

Golden State has lost 32 straight games at San Antonio

San Antonio has not lost a game at home all season


Do I need to say anymore why this game is so appealing tonight??


----------



## FBJ

for the Money I would go with the spurs tonight


----------



## StephCurry

I'm dropping 40+ tonight I'm calling it from now


----------



## andretti

Kevin001 said:


> I'm torn I really want to watch the Warriors and Spurs game this weekend but the NCAA tournament will also be going on at that time. Decisions, decisions.


college basketball is inferior. easy choice for me. nba ball. or just watch one dvr the other. .....

it better not be another blowout or i wont even consider the spurs true contenders anymore.


----------



## euphoria04

andretti said:


> college basketball is inferior. easy choice for me. nba ball. or just watch one dvr the other. .....
> 
> it better not be another blowout or i wont even consider the spurs true contenders anymore.


March Madness is faaaaaaaaaaaaaaar better than the NBA playoffs, no contest.

Single elimination among young 20 year olds. In every way, it is dictated by more emotion and intensity. NBA always has this air of "I've already made it" about it. Don't get me wrong, it's still fun to watch the incredible talent. But it doesn't have that intensity and that drive.

College players either know that march madness is the peak of their basketball career, or that it's the audition for their future. Whichever mentality it is, it creates for more of a killer instinct. It's far more fun to watch.

I say this as someone who loves the NBA.


----------



## Kevin001

andretti said:


> college basketball is inferior. easy choice for me. nba ball. or just watch one dvr the other. .....
> 
> it better not be another blowout or i wont even consider the spurs true contenders anymore.


I'll be switching back n forth.


----------



## FBJ

euphoria04 said:


> March Madness is faaaaaaaaaaaaaaar better than the NBA playoffs, no contest.
> 
> Single elimination among young 20 year olds. In every way, it is dictated by more emotion and intensity. NBA always has this air of "I've already made it" about it. Don't get me wrong, it's still fun to watch the incredible talent. But it doesn't have that intensity and that drive.
> 
> College players either know that march madness is the peak of their basketball career, or that it's the audition for their future. Whichever mentality it is, it creates for more of a killer instinct. It's far more fun to watch.
> 
> I say this as someone who loves the NBA.


Ths maybe the dumbest post I seen on this site since I joined 2 years ago.


----------



## andretti

euphoria04 said:


> March Madness is faaaaaaaaaaaaaaar better than the NBA playoffs, no contest.
> 
> Single elimination among young 20 year olds. In every way, it is dictated by more emotion and intensity. NBA always has this air of "I've already made it" about it. Don't get me wrong, it's still fun to watch the incredible talent. But it doesn't have that intensity and that drive.
> 
> College players either know that march madness is the peak of their basketball career, or that it's the audition for their future. Whichever mentality it is, it creates for more of a killer instinct. It's far more fun to watch.
> 
> I say this as someone who loves the NBA.


 thats your opinion. i strongly disagree . nothing like a best of 7 series to me with the top talent
. seeing the clippers go up 3-1 to choke it away in a best of 7 series. ncaa cant top that. 
not to mention the college rules , short 3 point line . 35 second shot clock and weak talent level.
. ill watch a few games of the ncaa tourny dont get me wrong but id rather watch the top talent level then anything else and its nothing close to must watch tv for me personally. 
. nba is number one as my favorite league.


----------



## euphoria04

FBJ said:


> Ths maybe the dumbest post I seen on this site since I joined 2 years ago.


Riveting tale, ol' chap.


----------



## FBJ

euphoria04 said:


> Riveting tale, ol' chap.


I',m just going to assume you are a bigger fan of college basketball


----------



## euphoria04

FBJ said:


> I',m just going to assume you are a bigger fan of college basketball


I like both, I like the NBA regular season better than college regular season because of the reasons @andretti mentioned.

But march madness feels way higher stakes.


----------



## Kevin001

March Madness > Playoffs *BUT* NBA Finals > March Madness


----------



## StephCurry

Don't worry guys I'll heat up in the 4th quarter.


----------



## andretti

StephCurry said:


> Don't worry guys I'll heat up in the 4th quarter.


i dont think you dropping 40. this was the game i expected the first time around. thank you spurs for showing up tonight.


----------



## StephCurry

andretti said:


> i dont think you dropping 40. this was the game i expected the first time around. thank you spurs for showing up tonight.


LOOL definitely not dropping even 30 with this horrible start :haha

Double-teaming Steph like crazy though...


----------



## FBJ

StephCurry said:


> LOOL definitely not dropping even 30 with this horrible start :haha
> 
> Double-teaming Steph like crazy though...


you need to stop relying on the 3 so much and look for open teammates or drive to the basket


----------



## StephCurry

GSW are still breaking the Bulls' record.


----------



## FBJ

StephCurry said:


> GSW are still breaking the Bulls' record.


Nope, 71-11


----------



## Kevin001

Good game, its what I expected.


----------



## andretti

spurs just played crazy d tonight. whole game plan was to limit 3s and make the warriors drive or get 2s. it worked perfectly. what a game. cant wait for a seven game series between these two squads. hope we get it and its not like last year. 



cavs got killed by the heat. low key i can see the heat taking out the cavs in the playoffs this year.


----------



## StephCurry

FBJ said:


> Nope, 71-11


We'll see.


----------



## HopefulGuy

StephCurry said:


> GSW are still breaking the Bulls' record.


 I agree


----------



## FBJ

I have come to the conclusion that steve kerr is a stupid coach


----------



## euphoria04

FBJ said:


> I have come to the conclusion that steve kerr is a stupid coach


Not stupid, but he's no Pop. He's blessed with enormous talent on his team.


----------



## FBJ

euphoria04 said:


> Not stupid, but he's no Pop. He's blessed with enormous talent on his team.


He was too stupid to tell Curry to become a slasher and a passer once the spurs took the 3 pointer away


----------



## StephCurry

I'm gonna drop 40+ against Minnesota to make up for my horrendous performance against the Spurs.


----------



## andretti

StephCurry said:


> I'm gonna drop 40+ against Minnesota to make up for my horrendous performance against the Spurs.


i got you on my draftkings lineup so i hope you do.


----------



## StephCurry

andretti said:


> i got you on my draftkings lineup so i hope you do.


LOL :laugh:


----------



## Pongowaffle

FBJ said:


> I have come to the conclusion that steve kerr is a stupid coach


I just wish he can draft up more plan-b offensive plays to run them through other players, in nights that Steph and Klay's shots are not going in. Instead we see him continuing to force up one bad shot after another when he obviously were having off shooting nights. This is going to happen more often once playoff time comes around and defenses start kicking it up a notch.


----------



## andretti

FBJ said:


> I have come to the conclusion that steve kerr is a stupid coach


ive always had the unpopular opinion that coaching doesnt matter anywhere close to how much people say it does. we've seen so many great teams with average coaching win titles.


----------



## StephCurry

Wtf how many times have the Warriors travelled this game? You're in the NBA there's no excuse for travels


----------



## Kevin001

Warriors barely win, Spurs lose, Bron gets a triple double. Interesting night.


----------



## StephCurry

I know I've said this before but Waiters is such ****ing garbage goddamn.


----------



## Kevin001

StephCurry said:


> I know I've said this before but Waiters is such ****ing garbage goddamn.


He was legit in college. Hasn't done a damn thing in the nba tho, lol.


----------



## StephCurry

Kevin001 said:


> He was legit in college. Hasn't done a damn thing in the nba tho, lol.


He's a complete scrub. Horrible at everything. He's a 2 guard who can't shoot, with the most retarded shot selection I've seen. God knows how he's in the NBA.


----------



## StephCurry

Warriors game starts at 2:30 AM where I live FML.


----------



## Kevin001

StephCurry said:


> Warriors game starts at 2:30 AM where I live FML.


:rub

I thought the Heat had a chance at upsetting the Spurs tonight. Boy was I wrong.


----------



## StephCurry

Kevin001 said:


> :rub
> 
> I thought the Heat had a chance at upsetting the Spurs tonight. Boy was I wrong.


I watched the Cavs game then completely forgot about the Spurs-Heat game... 25+ lead??? Goodnight Heat lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Russ Smith dropped 65 tonight in the D-league? That is amazing I don't care what league you play in. 65 is 65.


----------



## euphoria04

Kevin001 said:


> :rub
> 
> I thought the Heat had a chance at upsetting the Spurs tonight. Boy was I wrong.


I hope Kawhi's ok for Friday though, I need him for my fantasy team


----------



## StephCurry

Chicago have significantly deteriorated since last year... they're not making the playoffs.


----------



## Kevin001

Curry's mouth piece is clearly under the scorers table. I saw the replay. I think I saw correctly.


----------



## StephCurry

Warriors game _again_ starts at 2:30 AM for me  pls God y u do dis :crying:

F it. I'm staying up to watch it this time.


----------



## StephCurry

Did I just see Steph pass up an _open_ 3?!

It's ok he redeemed himself with a *deep* 3 to the end the 1st half


----------



## Kevin001

James Harden had a great night. Big win for us.


----------



## StephCurry

Thompson is _*red hot*_. 8 3's already. 4:35 AM here but glad I stayed up to watch this game.


----------



## StephCurry

In hindsight Cleveland shouldn't have traded Wiggins for Love. He's got so much potential it's crazy.


----------



## StephCurry

I think OKC are gonna win it tonight.


----------



## StephCurry

HOW is WAITERS still in the NBA his shot selection is just too much *cringe*...

:get :mum

edit: (4th quarter) He just airballed a mid-range pull-up. With that ugly form of his..


----------



## StephCurry

76ers gonna thrash GSW tonight.


----------



## StephCurry

Curry + Draymond pick & roll = unstoppable


----------



## SA go0n

StephCurry said:


> Chicago have significantly deteriorated since last year... they're not making the playoffs.


Would be the first time for them not making playoffs since 07-08 which was Derrick Rose's one and done year in college.


----------



## Kevin001

I couldn't find the full video if there is one. He will be shunned for awhile.


----------



## StephCurry

Kevin001 said:


> I couldn't find the full video if there is one. He will be shunned for awhile.


Lol I saw this... R.I.P any chemistry the Lakers had.

Young & Russell are both in the wrong here.


----------



## 629753

Kevin001 said:


> I couldn't find the full video if there is one. He will be shunned for awhile.


Why did Russel do that? Man what the hell.


----------



## Kevin001

impedido10 said:


> Why did Russel do that? Man what the hell.


Idk, definitely broke guy code. Can't share that stuff.


----------



## 629753

Kevin001 said:


> Idk, definitely broke guy code. Can't share that stuff.


I liked him but he starts sounding fake and begging for attention

what u think?


----------



## Kevin001

impedido10 said:


> I liked him but he starts sounding fake and begging for attention
> 
> what u think?


Good player but I thought he would be the next Brandon Roy. I was mistaken. He ok though.


----------



## 629753

Kevin001 said:


> Good player but I thought he would be the next Brandon Roy. I was mistaken. He ok though.


in the injuries? Or as good? Br was cool


----------



## Kevin001

impedido10 said:


> in the injuries? Or as good? Br was cool


I thought he would be as good. Roy was nice.


----------



## Kevin001

Yao Ming is getting elected to the Hall? What is this world coming to. There are a lot of people with better numbers and more deserving then him.


----------



## StephCurry

Watched Utah vs GSW yesterday, what a game. 

How the hell did Utah give up a 10 point lead... and props to Klay for that big time clutch shot.


----------



## 629753

Kevin001 said:


> Yao Ming is getting elected to the Hall? What is this world coming to. There are a lot of people with better numbers and more deserving then him.


He pretty good. I hope Tmac makes


----------



## Kevin001

impedido10 said:


> He pretty good. I hope Tmac makes


Sadly I have a feeling he won't. Yao has the international thing going for him. I hope he does though, he was my first favorite player.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Kevin001 said:


> Yao Ming is getting elected to the Hall? What is this world coming to. There are a lot of people with better numbers and more deserving then him.


He revolutionized and you could say was the prime reason NBA is now so popular in the Chinese market, which is close to 40% of the current NBA audience as a whole. Many people consider him as the global international symbol of the NBA. So if you factor in this aside from just statistics, he is indeed deserving of the HOF.

It's a shame how much injuries he struggled with and his career ended seemingly when I thought he was at the peak of his prime. If it weren't for this, he would probably ended up as a top 5 center in the history of the nba.


----------



## Kevin001

Pogowiff said:


> He revolutionized and you could say was the prime reason NBA is now so popular in the Chinese market, which is close to 40% of the current NBA audience as a whole. Many people consider him as the global international symbol of the NBA. So if you factor in this aside from just statistics, he is indeed deserving of the HOF.
> 
> It's a shame how much injuries he struggled with and his career ended seemingly when I thought he was at the peak of his prime. If it weren't for this, he would probably ended up as a top 5 center in the history of the nba.


Yeah I don't think outside factors should count. Just what you did on the court. He would of finished his career with hall of fame numbers but top 5 center? Hell no, lol. The center position is the most stacked position of all time. You have to have rings to be in that conversation and Yao was not even close to winning anything in Houston.


----------



## andretti

Kevin001 said:


> Yao Ming is getting elected to the Hall? What is this world coming to. There are a lot of people with better numbers and more deserving then him.


this is ridiculous. yao ming dont belong in the hall of fame. he doesnt have hof numbers only played 8 years. him attracting chinese viewers means what ?

tmac should get in easily. if mitch richmond got in then tmac is getting in.

this is the worst part of the nba season. everyone resting players ..... im just waiting for the playoffs.


----------



## Kevin001

andretti said:


> this is ridiculous. yao ming dont belong in the hall of fame. he doesnt have hof numbers only played 8 years. him attracting chinese viewers means what ?
> 
> tmac should get in easily. if mitch richmond got in then tmac is getting in.
> 
> this is the worst part of the nba season. everyone resting players ..... im just waiting for the playoffs.


Yeah his numbers/play doesn't get him in, must be the international influence. Mitch hit that 20,000 pt plateau and won a ring. McGrady didn't. He has a chance but I don't he will get in. Yeah that is why my focus is on the Final 4 this weekend. The only thing to pay attention to is can the Warriors break that record.


----------



## StephCurry

Unpopular opinion: Vince Carter deserves to be inducted into the HoF after his career is over.


----------



## Kevin001

StephCurry said:


> Unpopular opinion: Vince Carter deserves to be inducted into the HoF after his career is over.


That is a no brainer. Dude has close to 24,000 pts and was an 8x all star. His numbers get him in alone. 1st ballot? Not so sure.


----------



## StephCurry

Kevin001 said:


> That is a no brainer. Dude has close to 24,000 pts and was an 8x all star. His numbers get him in alone. *1st ballot? Not so sure.*


Definitely. His career stats also scream HoF numbers. I agree with you about the 1st ballot notion - not 100% certain on that. He never managed to win a ring, too :frown2:


----------



## andretti

i dont think vc is unpopular opinion to be a hof but i didnt think tmac was either. maybe not first ballot but i think he gets in. 

ray allen
paul pierce
carter
mcgrady
j kidd
steve nash

i pretty much think all those dudes make it to the hof.


----------



## StephCurry

andretti said:


> i dont think vc is unpopular opinion to be a hof but i didnt think tmac was either. maybe not first ballot but i think he gets in.
> 
> ray allen
> paul pierce
> carter
> mcgrady
> j kidd
> *steve nash
> *
> i pretty much think all those dudes make it to the hof.


This dude is a 1st ballot HoFer.


----------



## Kevin001

StephCurry said:


> This dude is a 1st ballot HoFer.


Pierce, Allen, and Kidd are as well.


----------



## StephCurry

Kevin001 said:


> Pierce, Allen, and Kidd are as well.


No doubt.


----------



## StephCurry

BTW I'm gonna be a 1st ballot HoFer too. If you disagree go f**k yourself.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah I don't think outside factors should count. Just what you did on the court. He would of finished his career with hall of fame numbers but top 5 center? Hell no, lol. The center position is the most stacked position of all time. *You have to have rings to be in that conversation* and Yao was not even close to winning anything in Houston.


To name a few: Karl Malone, John Stockton, Patrick Ewing, Charles Barkley were all considered to be among the best in their respective position and they have zero rings.

Yes thinking of all of the great centers, maybe a top 10 center for Yao in this case, top 5 I might have jump the gun on it.


----------



## Kevin001

Pogowiff said:


> To name a few: Karl Malone, John Stockton, Patrick Ewing, Charles Barkley were all considered to be among the best in their respective position and they have zero rings.
> 
> Yes thinking of all of the great centers, maybe a top 10 center for Yao in this case, top 5 I might have jump the gun on it.


There are some exceptions but rings generally separate the greats. Yeah but even if Yao played 15+ yrs I don't think he cracks top 10 in centers. Maybe top 15.


----------



## Darktower776

Pogowiff said:


> To name a few: Karl Malone, John Stockton, Patrick Ewing, Charles Barkley were all considered to be among the best in their respective position and they have zero rings.
> 
> Yes thinking of all of the great centers, maybe a top 10 center for Yao in this case, top 5 I might have jump the gun on it.


I liked Yao but no way is he ever approaching top 5 all time center.

The Top 5 off the top of my head would be in no particular order:

Chamberlain
Russell
Abdul-Jabbar
Olajuwon
O'Neal

And then Robinson and Ewing come close after that.



Kevin001 said:


> There are some exceptions but rings generally separate the greats. Yeah but even if Yao played 15+ yrs I don't think he cracks top 10 in centers. Maybe top 15.





Kevin001 said:


> Yeah I don't think outside factors should count. Just what you did on the court. He would of finished his career with hall of fame numbers but top 5 center? Hell no, lol. The center position is the most stacked position of all time.


Agreed. Center position for all time is absolutely stacked. You have to be REALLY good to crack the top tier of that list.


----------



## Kevin001

Warriors are having issues. 73 wins? Not sure. Championship? Not sure.


----------



## StephCurry

Steph had an off shooting night and props to Wiggins for having a great game.



On another note, I'm becoming a big fan of Devin Booker...


----------



## Darktower776

I think the 73 wins crap is just adding unneeded pressure where there doesn't need to be. The Warriors should just be focusing on the playoffs and maybe resting some players a bit leading up to it. However since the record is/was so close they've got that weight on their shoulders to chase and beat history.


----------



## StephCurry

Darktower776 said:


> I think the 73 wins crap is just adding unneeded pressure where there doesn't need to be. The Warriors should just be focusing on the playoffs and maybe resting some players a bit leading up to it. However since the record is/was so close they've got that weight on their shoulders to chase and beat history.


I still have faith that they'll break it. I think the Warriors can afford to skip some rest *to an extent*, due to the youth of their players.


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like Houston probably won't make the playoffs, smh.


----------



## TheOLDPrince

I love it. Harden with the most turnovers ever in a season :lol


----------



## foe

I wonders what the odds were at the beginning of the season for the Blazers to make the playoffs. Gotta be Luke 1 in a million. Lol

We know lillard is legit. McCollum came out of nowhere.

Plumlee, amino, vonleh aren't even full-time starter material. Crabbe is a nice 6th man but this is still a terrible roster aside from lillard and McCollum.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StephCurry

Kevin001 said:


> Looks like Houston probably won't make the playoffs, smh.


Even if they do they're a 1st round exit.



TheOLDPrince said:


> I love it. Harden with the most turnovers ever in a season :lol


90% of Houston's offence is Harden. Lmao. But I think Beasley was a nice pick-up.



foe said:


> We know lillard is legit. *McCollum came out of nowhere.*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This. I did not see this coming. I think he's going to win MIP and it's not even going to be close.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Behind the shadow and attention on the Warriors, I just realized the Spurs currently have a shot at finishing with the second best single season record, if they win out all of their remaining 5 games from here on out.

Would be interesting to see if Pop will rest his guys from here on out, or actually go all out for the 1st seed.



foe said:


> I wonders what the odds were at the beginning of the season for the Blazers to make the playoffs. Gotta be Luke 1 in a million. Lol
> 
> We know lillard is legit. McCollum came out of nowhere.
> 
> Plumlee, amino, vonleh aren't even full-time starter material. Crabbe is a nice 6th man but this is still a terrible roster aside from lillard and McCollum.


It was a crime that Lilliard didn't even make all-star this year. Let's hope he makes an all-nba team at least. In my opinion, that is a more relevant recognition.


----------



## Darktower776

The Warriors hopes for the record are still alive after beating the Spurs tonight. Most people think they'll simply tie the record. They still have to play Memphis twice and, the big one, @ the Spurs.

Think they'll do it?


----------



## StephCurry

Pogowiff said:


> It was a crime that Lilliard didn't even make all-star this year.


Someone had to sacrifice a spot for Kobe...


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Lmao.

Looks like the Warriors might lose tonight. I so wanted to see them get to 73.


----------



## StephCurry

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Lmao.
> 
> Looks like the Warriors might lose tonight. I so wanted to see them get to 73.


Steph 2/11 from 3 tonight so far, so I wouldn't be surprised. GSW goes as he goes.

The thing is he didn't even have poor quality misses - a lot of them were in-and-out misses. Just goes to show even the best has off-shooting nights... :frown2:

edit: Scrap that - it's now a 3 point game (90-93)


----------



## Kevin001

StephCurry said:


> Steph 2/11 from 3 tonight so far, so I wouldn't be surprised. GSW goes as he goes.
> 
> The thing is he didn't even have poor quality misses - a lot of them were in-and-out misses. Just goes to show even the best has off-shooting nights... :frown2:
> 
> edit: Scrap that - it's now a 3 point game (90-93)


Yeah sh*t just got real. Game on.


----------



## StephCurry

Man what a game. Kinda pissed at myself for missing 2 clutch 3's in the last minute but a win nonetheless.

Also Lance got fouled on that last play. That was a bs no-call.


----------



## foe

Yup. Lance should have went to the line for three.

That's how the league works though, if you're not a superstar you won't get late game calls.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## foe

Along with the Blazers, Memphis is another team that played well through the year in spite of injuries to gasol and recently Conley.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## foe

Warriors will go for record breaking win #73 against the grizzlies on Wednesday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StephCurry

foe said:


> Warriors will go for record breaking win #73 against the grizzlies on Wednesday.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Great game they just played against SA.

I showed up as usual.

If they don't beat Memphis - man, that will a pain in the asss.


----------



## M0rbid

i want some curry stew.


----------



## Kevin001

Warriors did it. Congrats, one more to go.


----------



## Darktower776

StephCurry said:


> Great game they just played against SA.
> 
> *I showed up as usual.*
> 
> If they don't beat Memphis - man, that will a pain in the asss.


:lol I'm rooting for you, Steph. You guys have to break the record now or I'll be disappointed.


----------



## StephCurry

Darktower776 said:


> :lol I'm rooting for you, Steph. You guys have to break the record now or I'll be disappointed.


:lol Oh my, if we lose to Memphis at home after beating San Antonio at their home court - that's gonna be the biggest disappointment of the season :rofl


----------



## razzleDazzle2150

warriors fans= old laker fans. cant stand them!!! actually, I cant stand any bandwaggoners


fukc em


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Lmao.

I pray my Rockets make the playoffs somehow. Fingers crossed.


----------



## euphoria04

Great article on the last "true" days of Kobe's career, and an interesting portrait of his singular mind: http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/15186931/last-true-days-kobe-bryant

So the final Kobe game and the Warriors record breaking game are on at the same time. Which will you be watching?

I've been watching Kobe since I was 4 years old, and I'll be watching him one last time.


----------



## Kevin001

euphoria04 said:


> Which will you be watching?


Both. More so Kobe though. We all know the Warrior's will win and the game probably won't be a good one. I'm interested to see how Kobe performs in his final game.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Kevin001 said:


> Both. More so Kobe though. We all know the Warrior's will win and the game probably won't be a good one. I'm interested to see how Kobe performs in his final game.


I hope he plays all 48 minutes and has 60+ field goal attempts, throwing up one insane contested shot after another. With his final shot his signature Kobe dunk.

And I will hold your horses on it being an easy boring Warriors win. This is how things are jynxed.


----------



## Kevin001

Pogowiff said:


> I hope he plays all 48 minutes and has 60+ field goal attempts, throwing up one insane contested shot after another. With his final shot his signature Kobe dunk.
> 
> And I will hold your horses on it being an easy boring Warriors win. This is how things are jynxed.


It would be funny if he gets less than 10pts, lol. Nah, Warriors not losing. Memphis has no shot.


----------



## StephCurry

^^ You never know. Did you anticipate GS losing to the Lakers this year? (albeit this game is at Oracle but still... GS lost to _Minnesota _at Oracle).

**** man Waiters is such *trash* why is he in the NBA!!


----------



## Pongowaffle

Kevin001 said:


> It would be funny if he gets less than 10pts, lol. Nah, Warriors not losing. Memphis has no shot.


That would be a shame. Pretty sure Byron Scott will let him do whatever he wants and pretty sure his teammates will keep feeding him the ball. But I just remember Utah is in must-win mode for this game.

Well if the Warriors end up losing, I'm blaming on you lol..



StephCurry said:


> ^^ You never know. Did you anticipate GS losing to the Lakers this year? (albeit this game is at Oracle but still... GS lost to _Minnesota _at Oracle).
> 
> **** man Waiters is such *trash* why is he in the NBA!!


Yes this. But on the other hand, Ws had a 2 days rest of this game and will be in high motivation mode to win this game. The Lakers and Wolves games, I remembered they were back to back games, so they were tired. But yeah, cross fingers man.


----------



## StephCurry

Pogowiff said:


> Yes this. But on the other hand, Ws had a 2 days rest of this game and will be in high motivation mode to win this game. The Lakers and Wolves games, I remembered they were back to back games, so they were tired. But yeah, cross fingers man.


Don't worry I'll make sure we get that W. I'm gonna hit at least 8 3's, because I'm finna hit that 400 mark.

http://scthrees.com/


----------



## euphoria04

I felt really sad and empty all day, thinking about how this is the last of Kobe we'll see on the court. But then I guess we haven't really seen Kobe for about 3 years now. It's hard to imagine the NBA without him. I still remember when he was just "the kid" to Chick Hearn, sporting his trademark goatee and mini afro. Standing beside Shaq looking like the kid brother.

And I look at that Lakers roster and I see no one who's ready to step and take up his place. D'angelo could be a good player, but I have my doubts he'll ever be anywhere near a Kobe. Lakers have a long, hard road ahead of them and the rebuilding years aren't going to be pretty.

For one more night, lets cherish the man who was.


----------



## euphoria04




----------



## StephCurry

euphoria04 said:


> And I look at that Lakers roster and I see no one who's ready to step and take up his place. *D'angelo could be a good player, but I have my doubts he'll ever be near a Kobe. *
> For one more night, lets cherish the man who was.


There will never be another Kobe. But I do like D'angelo though, I think he's got potential. Man I am going to miss Kobe... and yeah, Lakers have got a _long_ way to go.

^^ Also I appreciate the above vids. Brings a lot of nostalgia...


----------



## euphoria04

StephCurry said:


> There will never be another Kobe. But I do like D'angelo though, I think he's got potential. Man I am going to miss Kobe... and yeah, Lakers have got a _long_ way to go.
> 
> ^^ Also I appreciate the above vids. Brings a lot of nostalgia...


I like him too, just don't see him as the next Kobe. He doesn't have the killer mentality to be the next lol

Good luck on your record chase tonight, Steph. I'll be box score watching from the Lakers game. 8)


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like Kobe is going for 40 tonight.


----------



## Darktower776

Wow what a night for NBA basketball. I kept switching back and forth between the Warriors and Lakers games.

Congrats to the Warriors for making history tonight with 73 wins.

Also very bittersweet goodbye to Kobe Bryant. His team gave him the green light to shoot all night long and he ended up with 60 freaking points in his final game. I'm going to miss seeing Kobe play. I've been watching him since I was a kid so it's odd to know that was the last time I'll ever see him play. 20 years and all with the Lakers.


----------



## DistraughtOwl

Whelp.. that's one way to go out.


----------



## andretti

warriors got 73 wins and nobody gave a damn cause of KOBE!!!!!


----------



## Pongowaffle

Minus a championship, Kobe couldn't end his career any better. To see him struggle early game and then literally giving all he got as you could see he was hyperventilating exhausted after every play. Eventually his adrenaline completely possessed his exhaustion and he went into prime playoff Kobe mode for the last 5 minutes of the game. Dropping 60 and volume shooting his butt off. No better way to represent Kobe's career in this game. And then only for him in the last play to throw a dart across the court for an assist to a next generation likely core player in Jordan Clarkson. A perfect symbolism of him passing the torch. What a story book ending. 

And congrats to the Ws. But I stopped watching after half time and glad I did. What a huge nba season ending night for California.


----------



## foe

Typical Kobe

60 points on 50 shots.

Steals the spotlight from the warriors.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

Yeah it was nice to see Kobe be Kobe one last time.


----------



## StephCurry

StephCurry said:


> GSW are still breaking the Bulls' record.





FBJ said:


> Nope, 71-11


LMAO you were saying? :haha


----------



## StephCurry

Man what a game. I stayed up till 6 AM to which both games simultaneously. 

After I made it rain, I watched Kobe in the 4th quarter just go off.

I mean, back to back 3's followed by a clutch mid-range jumper to take the lead... vintage mamba dropping 60 (albeit on 50 shots). Man I'm gonna miss Kobe so much.


----------



## 629753

Pogowiff said:


> Minus a championship, Kobe couldn't end his career any better. To see him struggle early game and then literally giving all he got as you could see he was hyperventilating exhausted after every play. Eventually his adrenaline completely possessed his exhaustion and he went into prime playoff Kobe mode for the last 5 minutes of the game. Dropping 60 and volume shooting his butt off. No better way to represent Kobe's career in this game. And then only for him in the last play to throw a dart across the court for an assist to a next generation likely core player in Jordan Clarkson. A perfect symbolism of him passing the torch. What a story book ending.
> 
> And congrats to the Ws. But I stopped watching after half time and glad I did. What a huge nba season ending night for California.


Huge Kobe fan, but MJs career (and im not comparing him), was like a movie, young ambitious buck comes in league, gives his best, but his work didnt payoff, faced his biggest enemy (pistons), after 2 straight losses he raises up the challenge, wins 3 straight, retires, comes and wins 3 straights and ends his career with that amazing shot.

And than he came to washington haha.

But damn, that one was...man.


----------



## 629753

oh and yeah

Kobe made kanye smile and jay tweet!!!


----------



## Pongowaffle

impedido10 said:


> Huge Kobe fan, but MJs career (and im not comparing him), was like a movie, young ambitious buck comes in league, gives his best, but his work didnt payoff, faced his biggest enemy (pistons), after 2 straight losses he raises up the challenge, wins 3 straight, retires, comes and wins 3 straights and ends his career with that amazing shot.
> 
> And than he came to washington haha.
> 
> But damn, that one was...man.


I was watching some videos of MJ's first game back as a Wizard not long ago. It was crazy how efficient he still was playing against the much younger players. He was still in mild all-star form.


----------



## StephCurry

LOOOOL Harden was arguing with a teammate which resulted in an open 3 for Curry. Good job Har_en. :haha :rofl


----------



## Kevin001

StephCurry said:


> LOOOOL Harden was arguing with a teammate which resulted in an open 3 for Curry. Good job Har_en. :haha :rofl


:crying:


----------



## StephCurry

Kevin001 said:


> :crying:


:lol

There, there Kevin :hug


----------



## StephCurry

Sorry but Houston are getting swept.


----------



## Kevin001

StephCurry said:


> :lol
> 
> There, there Kevin :hug














StephCurry said:


> Sorry but Houston are getting swept.


Yeah, probably so. I'm going to still ride with my team till the end. opcorn


----------



## StephCurry

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah, probably so. I'm going to still ride with my team till the end. opcorn












Yeah that's good. 

It's gonna be an entertaining series nonetheless.


----------



## StephCurry

Hawks vs Celtics... who do you guys have winning the series?

I'm going with Boston in 7.


----------



## 629753

Okc gonna lose second round, but I'd love to see them in the finals against bron bron. 
I don't get why they don't play kanter starting, he'd be sooooo productive


----------



## Pongowaffle

I would sit Curry out for the rest of the series if it were up to me. Even without Curry, Ws are still marginally a better team than the Rockets on both ends of the court. It might also be a great indicator to see how they par up without Curry and give them some confidence playing without him if they win. Assuming they play the Clippers next round, they are going to need Curry and down the stretch. Against the Rockets, I don't think they need him to win. Shaun Livingston could always use more minutes.


----------



## StephCurry

@Pogowiff I would 100% sit him out for Game 2, but if he's deemed to be medically OK then I would bring him back in the line-up for the games at Houston. If he's not medically healthy enough, then obviously they should sit him out for as long as they need to.

GSW shouldn't have a problem beating the Rockets at Oracle without me.


----------



## scooby




----------



## StephCurry

@scooby - that's the only the only W the Mavs are getting this playoffs. They'll lose 4 - 1. No way in hell is KD going 7/33 again. 

On another note, **** Kent Bazemore.


----------



## scooby

StephCurry said:


> @*scooby* - that's the only the only W the Mavs are getting this playoffs. They'll lose 4 - 1. No way in hell is KD going 7/33 again.
> 
> On another note, **** Kent Bazemore.


Maybe. But that's what everyone said before the Mav's took the 2014 championship Spurs to 7 games.


----------



## Kevin001

@StephCurry










:laugh:


----------



## andretti

klay thompson sucked so hard tonight. dude thought he was curry towards the end of the game and tried to launch if from way deep. warriors played horrible and still barely lost. its a wrap in 5 for the rockets.


----------



## TheOLDPrince

Kevin001 said:


> @StephCurry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:


offensive foul and that gif is disgusting :lol


----------



## DistraughtOwl

TheOLDPrince said:


> offensive foul and that gif is disgusting :lol


and beasley was held on the other end.


----------



## StephCurry

@Kevin001 The game started really late for me, so I couldn't stay up to watch it. Judging from the box score, it was obviously close, you guys only just won at home when I wasn't playing... again :lol

Also Harden wasn't cooking ****. 4-14 from 3 LOL :haha

edit: also L0l when Stanley Johnson said he's in LeBron's head. :haha OK Buddy.... OK.


----------



## Kevin001

TheOLDPrince said:


> offensive foul and that gif is disgusting :lol





StephCurry said:


> @Kevin001 The game started really late for me, so I couldn't stay up to watch it. Judging from the box score, it was obviously close, you guys only just won at home when I wasn't playing... again :lol
> 
> Also Harden wasn't cooking ****. 4-14 from 3 LOL :haha


A win is a win .


----------



## gunner21

Draymond Green is a colossal dick.

Also, Jonas Valanciunas is the strongest man in the world.


----------



## StephCurry

scooby said:


> Maybe. But that's what everyone said before the Mav's took the 2014 championship Spurs to 7 games.


Good point. If Parsons was healthy, then you might be able to make a case Dallas could push it to 6 games.


----------



## HopefulGuy

Hope Curry is ok :frown2:


----------



## scooby

Since Mavs outlook isn't looking great, I'm hopping on the "whoever beats the clippers" bandwagon for the rest of the playoffs.


----------



## StephCurry

HopefulGuy said:


> Hope Curry is ok :frown2:


Me too    


scooby said:


> Since Mavs outlook isn't looking great, I'm hopping on the "whoever beats the clippers" bandwagon for the rest of the playoffs.


LOL, everyone assuming they're going to be knocked out in the 2nd round :lol I don't blame 'em :b


----------



## Kevin001

Wow, Paul and Blake is out? The Clippers might not make it past the Blazers. I feel sorry for Clipper's fans.


----------



## StephCurry

^^ First Steph. Then CP3 and Blake. I feel so bad for these guys man, they work so hard to get in this position for the playoffs and injuries occur at the worst possible time. 

I give no shot for the Clippers to win the Portland series, but even if they do, there is no way in hell they're getting past GS without CP3, even a curry-less GS team.


----------



## Darktower776

Kevin001 said:


> Wow, Paul and Blake is out? The Clippers might not make it past the Blazers. I feel sorry for Blazers fans.





StephCurry said:


> ^^ First Steph. Then CP3 and Blake. I feel so bad for these guys man, they work so hard to get in this position for the playoffs and injuries occur at the worst possible time.
> 
> I give no shot for the Clippers to win the Portland series, but even if they do, there is no way in hell they're getting past GS without CP3, even a curry-less GS team.


Yeah I feel really bad for the Clippers and especially Paul. I like the Clippers and was hoping they would go far this season. It sucks. Just goes to show injuries can happen at any time and at the most terrible times as well. I hope Curry will be okay too. I was really looking forward to watching him in the playoffs which he obviously hasn't had much of a chance to do yet.


----------



## Toad Licker

Kevin001 said:


> Wow, Paul and Blake is out? The Clippers might not make it past the Blazers. I feel sorry for Blazers fans.


I'm not sure why you would feel sorry for Blazer fans, we're all happy. :stu

The only person I feel sorry for is Steve Ballmer. He is probably the most enthusiastic owner of any sports team I've ever seen.


----------



## Kevin001

Toad Licker said:


> I'm not sure why you would feel sorry for Blazer fans, we're all happy. :stu
> 
> The only person I feel sorry for is Steve Ballmer. He is probably the most enthusiastic owner of any sports team I've ever seen.


Damn, I meant to say Clipper fans. Lol. You guys might be going to the next round congrats.


----------



## Toad Licker

Kevin001 said:


> Damn, I meant to say Clipper fans. Lol. You guys might be going to the next round congrats.


Thanks. It was a tough game last night in L.A. but Damian Lillard's 16 points in the 4th quarter helped them win it. The Blazers have a chance to finish the series off tomorrow night here in Portland.

I know the Blazers won't take it all this year, but it's been an exciting season after losing 4 starters from last season and not even being expected to make the playoffs at all.


----------



## Kevin001

Toad Licker said:


> Thanks. It was a tough game last night in L.A. but Damian Lillard's 16 points in the 4th quarter helped them win it. The Blazers have a chance to finish the series off tomorrow night here in Portland.
> 
> I know the Blazers won't take it all this year, but it's been an exciting season after losing 4 starters from last season and not even being expected to make the playoffs at all.


Yep, if I was a Blazer's fan I would be very proud. Better season than most expected. Plus you guys have a nice backcourt for the future.


----------



## Kevin001

Huge win for OKC, crazy finish.


----------



## Darktower776

Indeed a huge win for OKC. They got away with the push from out of bounds but Spurs still got their chance to win after the steal and scramble for the ball.


----------



## StephCurry

And they break the record in just 3 games. Way to go, Cavs.


----------



## Kevin001

Huge loss for the Spurs. This might of been Duncan's last home game.


----------



## Kevin001

Spurs should feel embarrassed. I expected more.


----------



## 629753

Kevin001 said:


> Spurs should feel embarrassed. I expected more.


O K C you next year


----------



## WhoDey85

Let's go OKC! Toss that ball through that basketball ring! Time to shut down that Curry fella.


----------



## 629753

WhoDey85 said:


> Let's go OKC! Toss that ball through that basketball ring! Time to shut down that Curry fella.


I like curry but i want to see okc win, i just like kd more. When is the game?

Dont tell anyone but...do you know streamers?


----------



## WhoDey85

impedido10 said:


> I like curry but i want to see okc win, i just like kd more. When is the game?
> 
> Dont tell anyone but...do you know streamers?


It's on tonight. I'm not sure about that. I'm not messing with those anymore since the NFL infected my computer with a virus for streaming Bengals games during blackouts years ago. 

Just joking, the NFL is against blackouts now so it probably wasn't them. I do think it was the game streaming site though.


----------



## Considerate

Refs bailed out Raptors game 7 big time. 43 free throws? Give me a break.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow, how many people thought OKC was winning tonight? Huge win. Game on.


----------



## SA go0n

Sure looked like Westbrook traveled. More ref controversy.


----------



## Darktower776

OKC with the stunner. Just as in the Spurs series, OKC stealing one of the first two games at Warriors is huge.


----------



## WhoDey85

Kevin001 said:


> Wow, how many people thought OKC was winning tonight? Huge win. Game on.


It aint that surprising. At least to me it wasn't.


----------



## MJA2

Curry and Thompson combined for 47 shots and only two free throw attempts. I don't know if I've ever seen that before.


----------



## Kevin001

Warriors showed up tonight.


----------



## Kevin001

I was rooting for Cleveland to tie the record tonight. I guess it wasn't mean't to be.


----------



## pied vert

Kevin001 said:


> I was rooting for Cleveland to tie the record tonight. I guess it wasn't mean't to be.


knew raptors would feel better at home <3


----------



## Kevin001

pied vert said:


> knew raptors would feel better at home <3


They can have one game, lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Thunder came to play tonight. I'm loving it.


----------



## Darktower776

Wow blowout win for OKC tonight. Didn't see that coming. The next game is pretty much a must win for GSW though they have proven to be able to bounce back when their backs are against the wall in the past.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow Cleveland really dropped the ball tonight. Nobody saw this coming.


----------



## scooby

How the **** does Draymond not get suspended for that nut shot??? Other than $$$$ reasons. That was such a blatant low blow.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ I'm not complaining. I want to see a good series.


----------



## Darktower776

It's a series now in the East. Didn't think I'd see the Raptors tie the series up either. However they have to play better away from home if they hope to win. Also the OKC/Warriors series has started to get interesting. Really want to see who wins Game 4 of that one.


----------



## gunner21

Biyombo is my father!!!


----------



## SA go0n

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ I'm not complaining. I want to see a good series.


It's officially a good series when someone's nuts get touched up.


----------



## Kevin001

Russell Westbrook is a dog. Doesn't look good for the Warriors.


----------



## gunner21

Well well well what happened to Curry?


----------



## TheOLDPrince

:lol

I hope that OKC doesn't somehow manage to lose this.


----------



## WhoDey85

TheOLDPrince said:


> :lol
> 
> I hope that OKC doesn't somehow manage to lose this.


What a lovely family portrait!


----------



## Darktower776

OKC has the defending champs on the ropes. Never thought I'd see the Warriors get blown out two straight games in the playoffs. However the way I see it, OKC has 2 games to put them away. If by some chance the Warriors get it to game 7 at home then they'll win this series.
@TheOLDPrince -LOL


----------



## PineconeMachine

TheOLDPrince said:


> :lol
> 
> I hope that OKC doesn't somehow manage to lose this.


LMAO!

Westbrook > Curry


----------



## Kevin001

Cavs vs OKC? Looks like it. That would be nice.


----------



## Darktower776

This is the wonkiest East and West Conference Finals I think I've ever seen with all the blowouts from both sides and players being all world one game then complete zeroes the next. Very strange.

Where is Steph Curry (the poster) when his team needs him the most?

Anyway OKC has to close out the Warriors in the next two games in order to make the Finals. Going back to GSW for a game 7 would probably not bode well for OKC.


----------



## Kevin001

Am I the only one that thinks Westbrook would beat Curry one on one?


----------



## Darktower776

Kevin001 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Westbrook would beat Curry one on one?


You're not alone in thinking that. I think Westbrook would own Curry one on one. Westbrook is bigger, stronger, faster, more explosive, and more athletic than Curry. Going one on one would only bring out that fact even more I would think. Curry is a terrific player but I don't think he would do so well against somebody that simply over matches him in those areas- at least one on one.


----------



## M0rbid

Okc is screwed if they dont win game 6. Theyre not winning game 7.


----------



## SA go0n

M0rbid said:


> Okc is screwed if they dont win game 6. Theyre not winning game 7.


Yep, this is game 7 of the real NBA finals.


----------



## M0rbid

Happy golfing, okc.


----------



## Kevin001

OKC blew it. If they don't win game 7 this will haunt them forever.


----------



## Darktower776

OKC= CHOKE

They won't win game 7 at Golden State.


----------



## M0rbid

Durant and Carmelo = all stars with low basketball iq


----------



## Kovu

I can't help that whenever I try to watch the NBA I think its rigged/fake.


----------



## WhoDey85

OKC aint done. Nobody gave them a shot to win game one either.


----------



## Darktower776

WhoDey85 said:


> OKC aint done. Nobody gave them a shot to win game one either.


You do have a point there and OKC does have a chance to win game 7 but I'm just highly doubtful at this point. They had 2 great shots to close it out and failed both times. It will take a huge effort for OKC to pull off a game 7 win with a super pumped up GSW team and home crowd though. I just don't see OKC doing it.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm looking for a close game here. Thunder lose and it will haunt them forever. Being up 3-1 and losing. If Warriors lose it would be a failed season after going 73-9.


----------



## M0rbid

Durant with unnecessary long 3 point attempt. Dude is not a smart basketball player. I hope the knicks stay far away from this guy.


----------



## Kevin001

The Finals should be epic, can't wait.


----------



## Darktower776

OKC Choke Job complete.

Looking forward to a healthy Cleveland vs. Golden State in the Finals.


----------



## WhoDey85

M0rbid said:


> Durant with unnecessary long 3 point attempt. Dude is not a smart basketball player. I hope the knicks stay far away from this guy.


So if the Knicks had a chance to get Durant you wouldn't want him on the team?
Ooooooooook.:grin2:

But seriously though, stay in OKC KD!


----------



## Pongowaffle

Never thought I will see the day that the long time bottom feeding Golden State Warriors are now the Lakers, Patriots and Yankees of the nba.


----------



## Kevin001

Great game so far, I'm low key rooting for the Cavs. Don't fail me Lebron.


----------



## M0rbid

Cavs are way too stationary.... Irving needs to stop hogging the ball.


----------



## Kevin001

Well.....game over. Livingston with 20 off the bench, didn't see that coming.


----------



## SA go0n

Kevin001 said:


> Great game so far, I'm low key rooting for the Cavs. Don't fail me Lebron.


Rooting for Cleveland is an exercise in futility. The city of Cleveland is cursed when it comes to it's sports teams. I thought maybe they could steal one at GS being that the Warriors just came off a tough 7 game series. Then I remembered it's freaking Cleveland.


----------



## Kevin001

BrianPeppers said:


> Rooting for Cleveland is an exercise in futility. The city of Cleveland is cursed when it comes to it's sports teams. I thought maybe they could steal one at GS being that the Warriors just came off a tough 7 game series. Then I remembered it's freaking Cleveland.


Yep. I want to see the Cavs win this but I would be shocked at this point. Can't see Golden State losing 4.


----------



## Kevin001

Do or die for the Cavs tonight. Lebron your legacy is on the line bro.


----------



## Darktower776

If the Cavs can't win to tonight then the series is all over. It had to hurt getting schooled by GS bench in game 1.


----------



## M0rbid

disappointed the officiating has been bias in GS favor. Its really unwatchable.


----------



## M0rbid

Garbage officiating.


----------



## HenDoggy

Damn, it's a murder


----------



## SA go0n

Maybe LeChoke can find another dream team to join. He will never win a title in Cleveland.


----------



## M0rbid

100% guaranteed there will be makeup calls after makeup calls next game in Cleveland lol. These officials know GS got away with murder.


----------



## Darktower776

Embarrassing for Cleveland. That was a thrashing.


----------



## Kevin001

Love is out tonight. Might be time to bring out the broom.


----------



## andretti

even with love the cavs werent doing anything. im just glad the narrative from last year" if only the cavs had love and kyrie" is finally dead. 
the cavs had the benefit of playing in the garbage east coast then they play a western conference squad and it shows just how pathetic the cavs are. i love it, lebron is bout to be the new jerry west. the most overrated player of this generation bout to 2-7 in the finals.


----------



## SA go0n

Newsflash, the Cavs are better without Love. Jefferson needs to start the rest of the series.


----------



## Darktower776

It's crazy how all these blowouts keep happening. One game a team looks like a world beater, blowing out the other by 30 points and the next they get beat by 30 points. Quite strange.

Even though the Cavs won tonight I still don't see them winning this series. If they had won game 1 or 2 then they would have a pretty good chance but right now I'd be seriously surprised to see the Cavs win it all.


----------



## Kevin001

Finally we have ourselves a series. Can't wait for Game 4. Curry needs to show up.


----------



## 629753

Kevin001 said:


> Finally we have ourselves a series. Can't wait for Game 4. Curry needs to show up.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Tyronn Lue and Cavs coaching staff made some good adjustments though. Giving Richard Jefferson, Tristan Thompson and Frye more minutes and the man to man defense which so much better against the Warriors. Even though I don't see Kyrie continuing his hot hand offensively. Even Kevin Love returns, I actually think they should just keep him on the bench. He has been major defensive liability, while very subpar offensively. 

Warriors need to just stop slacking off defensively. And they need to run more plays on Livingston and Barnes, who has proven to be a great matchup on Cavs defenders with their length. Curry needs to be more of a functioning point guard instead of a flashy one always looking for a highlight pass.


----------



## Kevin001

Great game so far, I hope Cleveland pulls this off.


----------



## HenDoggy

Doesnt look like it. I want cavs to win tho. Hate the gs Warriors lol


----------



## M0rbid

Irving is horrible. Cavs should entertain trading him away. 14 misses and tons of balls thrown out of bound are inexcusable.


----------



## Darktower776

Stick a fork in Cleveland, they done.

Cleveland's offense is HORRIBLE. No ball movement, no movement from players, no plays drawn up. Just Irving or James dribbling out the shot clock and then driving or taking an ill advised shot. If I was GSW I would feel well rested on defense because 4 of you hardly have to move.


----------



## andretti

irving carried the team yesterday. lebron started stat padding in the last two minutes. lebron coming up short once again, dude played horrible yesterday
. im enjoying it. steph curry and klay finally came to play. gs puts it away at home on monday and lebron loses in the finals 3 in a row to complete a 3feat. nice.


----------



## Kevin001

Draymond Green is out for tomorrow's game. That makes things interesting.


----------



## M0rbid

Kevin001 said:


> Draymond Green is out for tomorrow's game. That makes things interesting.


if this series were tied, theres no way he would've been suspended.


----------



## Darktower776

It won't matter. No team in history has ever come back from being down 1-3 in the Finals. If the Cavs would've won that last game then it would be a much bigger deal.


----------



## HenDoggy

Cav screwed no need to watch anymore gg


----------



## Pongowaffle

Baffles me how Draymond got a flagrant foul for that instead of a technical. Even that, I don't think it deserves anything more than maybe an off-the-ball foul.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow, that is the best 1st half I've seen in awhile.


----------



## Kevin001

Irving and Lebron balled out tonight. Very impressive.


----------



## Darktower776

Incredible performance by Irving and James to force a game 6. Just prolonging the inevitable though.


----------



## StephCurry

Kevin001 said:


> Russell Westbrook is a dog. Doesn't look good for the Warriors.





gunner21 said:


> Well well well what happened to Curry?





TheOLDPrince said:


> :lol
> 
> I hope that OKC doesn't somehow manage to lose this.





WhoDey85 said:


> What a lovely family portrait!





Darktower776 said:


> @TheOLDPrince -LOL





PineconeMachine said:


> LMAO!
> 
> Westbrook > Curry





Kevin001 said:


> Cavs vs OKC? Looks like it. That would be nice.












...Where did all the Westbrick bandwagon fans disappear? LMFAO :laugh: :b


----------



## gunner21

StephCurry said:


> ...Where did all the Westbrick bandwagon fans disappear? LMFAO :laugh: :b


I'm not a westbrook fan. I just don't like Curry because he's the golden child of NBA and shoved down our throats 24/7.

I mean, just look at his performance in the finals. He's averaging a full 8 points lower than his regular season average. If Lebron did that, he'd be absolutely crucified by the media.


----------



## StephCurry

gunner21 said:


> I'm not a westbrook fan. I just don't like Curry because he's the golden child of NBA and shoved down our throats 24/7.
> 
> I mean, just look at his performance in the finals. He's averaging a full 8 points lower than his regular season average. If Lebron did that, he'd be absolutely crucified by the media.


I was just messing around bro 

I know what you mean by the NBA treating Steph like he's a damn angel lol. Personally, Steph has always been my favourite player but never did I foresee him becoming this popular, nor did I ever see him becoming a potential MVP candidate (let alone winning two MVPs) & becoming this dominant in the NBA.

I agree about his Finals performance thus far - he's been playing like ****. I think injuries have played a role in this because he only has great performances sporadically and he's been missing shots he usually makes (e.g. wide open 3's).

However I know injuries aren't an excuse (pretty sure he knows that too lol) as these are the finals after all.


----------



## Xtreme

gunner21 said:


> I'm not a westbrook fan. I just don't like Curry because he's the golden child of NBA and shoved down our throats 24/7.
> 
> I mean, just look at his performance in the finals. He's averaging a full 8 points lower than his regular season average. If Lebron did that, he'd be absolutely crucified by the media.


I have a theory on this.

LeBron was actually widely beloved before "The Decision", and he had playoff series' where he played poorly and did get a pass for it in his first run with Cleveland. Curry has only been elite for two years, and he still steps up when he needs to plus his team is in position to win it all again so it's not too bad. Winning solves everything in the end anyway.


----------



## StephCurry




----------



## TheOLDPrince

StephCurry said:


> ...Where did all the Westbrick bandwagon fans disappear? LMFAO :laugh: :b


great timing for posting this when curry is stinking it up in the finals for the second year in a row :clap


----------



## StephCurry

TheOLDPrince said:


> great timing for posting this when curry is stinking it up in the finals for the second year in a row :clap


We'll see who'll be laughing after he wins his 2nd championship in a row after tonight :wink2:


----------



## StephCurry

Cavs with 20-point lead after first quarter. This isn't looking good.


----------



## fonz

Kevin Love just sucks,he should be benched the rest of the game


----------



## HenDoggy

I'm not familiar with love, but why does he keep attempting 3s? Lol


----------



## StephCurry

@HenDoggy he's a decent 3 point shooter. Making 42% of his 3's this postseason.

I'm carrying the team right now WTF. Everyone else is playing like azz.


----------



## HenDoggy

StephCurry said:


> @HenDoggy he's a decent 3 point shooter. Making 42% of his 3's this postseason.
> 
> I'm carrying the team right now WTF. Everyone else is playing like azz.


Your boy klay is getting warmed up though.


----------



## StephCurry

HenDoggy said:


> Your boy klay is getting warmed up though.


It's about damn time!


----------



## HenDoggy

Damn lebron is in god mode rn


----------



## AngelClare

This is an awesome game. And yeah, Lebron is just spectacular.


----------



## StephCurry

LeBron just blocked me


----------



## Kevin001

Can anyone say Game 7? Should be epic.


----------



## StephCurry

NO I fouled out FFS !!!!!


----------



## MasticatorOG

this is madness.


----------



## AngelClare

I guess we won't here anymore talk about Golden State being the greatest team of all time. Blown out multiple times.


----------



## StephCurry

f**k my piece of sh*t team everyone played like complete dog sh*t except me today.

Oh well. Guess we'll just be celebrating at Oracle instead.


----------



## WhoDey85

Would it be a sports championship game without Miami Marlin dude sitting in the second row?

Living the life


----------



## TheOLDPrince

StephCurry said:


> f**k my piece of sh*t team everyone played like complete dog sh*t except me today.
> 
> Oh well. Guess we'll just be celebrating at Oracle instead.


You sucked pretty much at everything outside of 3pt shooting

**** Lebron though, I will be rooting for the warriors


----------



## Darktower776

The Warriors will win in game 7 at home. I have almost zero doubt about that unless some big unforeseen event happens. I would like for Cleveland to win but it would take an epic choke job by GSW to make that happen.


----------



## AngelClare

Darktower776 said:


> The Warriors will win in game 7 at home. I have almost zero doubt about that unless some big unforeseen event happens. I would like for Cleveland to win but it would take an epic choke job by GSW to make that happen.


The last two games should give you some serious doubts.


----------



## HenDoggy

I hope god mode lebron is present again in the next game


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm, if Iguodala isn't healthy for game 7 I like the Cavs chances. No Bogut and a limited Iguodala equals bad news for the Warriors.


----------



## Darktower776

AngelClare said:


> The last two games should give you some serious doubts.


I'll gladly come back and say I was wrong if the Cavs win. No problem there because I hope they do it. However GSW seems to play the best when their backs are against the wall. Combine that with Game 7 of the NBA Finals at their home with that crowd and atmosphere and.....it'll be extremely tough for Cleveland. There is a reason the why the home teams win the huge majority of Game 7's at home in the playoffs.

I was pretty confident in OKC as well after blowing out GSW and going up 3-1. We saw how that turned out. GSW is one of those teams where I don't usually feel confident in them being beaten until the final buzzer of the final game sounds.


----------



## AngelClare

Darktower776 said:


> I'll gladly come back and say I was wrong if the Cavs win. No problem there because I hope they do it. However GSW seems to play the best when their backs are against the wall. Combine that with Game 7 of the NBA Finals at their home with that crowd and atmosphere and.....it'll be extremely tough for Cleveland. There is a reason the why the home teams win the huge majority of Game 7's at home in the playoffs.
> 
> I was pretty confident in OKC as well after blowing out GSW and going up 3-1. We saw how that turned out. GSW is one of those teams where I don't usually feel confident in them being beaten until the final buzzer of the final game sounds.


Yeah, it won't be easy for the Cavs. The Cavs have to beat one of history's all-time great teams AND do what has never been done before--overcome a 3-1 deficit in the NBA Finals.

If Lebron pulls this off he will be legendary. I don't think Jordan ever faced a team like GSW.


----------



## StephCurry

HenDoggy said:


> I hope god mode lebron is present again in the next game


It won't matter because I'll be in God mode.



AngelClare said:


> The last two games should give you some serious doubts.


No, they shouldn't. I might f**k around and drop 45 Sunday evening.

Game 7? At home? These are the moments MVP's like myself live for. LeBron's lucky I fouled out thanks to 2-3 BS calls.

@Kevin001 -->

__
http://instagr.am/p/BGwqkA3jBhd/
 LOL


----------



## M0rbid

AngelClare said:


> Yeah, it won't be easy for the Cavs. The Cavs have to beat one of history's all-time great teams AND do what has never been done before--overcome a 3-1 deficit in the NBA Finals.
> 
> If Lebron pulls this off he will be legendary.* I don't think Jordan ever faced a team like GSW.*


I dont think GSW faced the physicality of the 80's/90's. Curry would've taken alot of beating with his small frame.


----------



## Kevin001

StephCurry said:


> @Kevin001 -->
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BGwqkA3jBhd/
> LOL


:rofl


----------



## M0rbid

StephCurry said:


> It won't matter because I'll be in God mode.
> 
> No, they shouldn't. *I might f**k around and drop 45 Sunday evening.*
> 
> Game 7? At home? These are the moments MVP's like myself live for. LeBron's lucky I fouled out thanks to 2-3 BS calls.
> 
> @*Kevin001* -->
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BGwqkA3jBhd/
> LOL


Im gonna laugh my a** off if he doesnt..... Lets see whose the real MVP.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Hope the Warriors can come up with a Plan-B or even a Plan-C for their offense if their long range shooting remains ice cold in Game 7. They are gonna have another hard time defending the Cavs physically bigger guys without Bogut and a bang up Iggy. 

No teams have ever came back from a 3-1 deficit to win the finals. But to be fair, I don't think there were any teams that were in a 3-1 advantage had as bad of a 2-game losing game stretch as the Warriors. Both those losses were possibly their worst two games of the entire season. No worse ways to suck out your momentum than this. For them now, it's all about playing smart and efficient.

Props to Cavs and their coaching for making some great adjustments. They went from strictly Lebron and Kyrie iso offense to now incorporating decent ball movement. They definitely are a different team now than compare to how they were in game 1 and 2 of the finals and their entire playoffs for that matter.


----------



## StephCurry

:laugh: We'll see. I have faith in Steph.


M0rbid said:


> Im gonna laugh my a** off if he doesnt..... Lets see whose the real MVP.


But in all seriousness, Cavs have a legitimate chance of winning this. GSW X-factor is Iguodala's health, as he's obviously LeBron's primary and most effective defender. It would help if Harrison Barnes could hit a damn shot - he's shot 2-22 over the past 2 game. And defenders aren't even within 10 feet of him. Just horrific.

LOL at Draymond "If I played in Game 5 we would've won". Maybe, but you didn't do jack **** in Game 6. If Iggy's performance is limited and his health is compromised, like I said, I might have to drop 45 and go berserk. I need my splash bro Klay to show up too - not just heat up at the end of the 3rd quarter. I was the only consistent player in Game 6. I know I haven't been consistent in these Finals but whatever. It would help if my team showed up.


----------



## Darktower776

Whoever wins the ring I think Lebron deserves the Finals MVP. His overall performance has been outstanding.


----------



## gunner21

I think these playoffs just confirmed that while Curry may have been the MVP, Lebron is still the best player in the league.


----------



## StephCurry

Lol yes guys let's just forget the fact that Steph is going to require surgery straight after the finals. He's obviously not 100% & hasn't been consistent these finals, of course LeBron is outplaying him. If GSW win I think FMVP will go to Iggy or Klay.

@Darktower776 - Unfortunately I disagree with this - as great as LeBron has been, he has to win the championship to be deserving enough of FMVP :stu that's just my take on it. Plus I imagine he wouldn't be too pleased/proud if he lost and did end up winning FMVP... I think it'll just be adding salt to the wound in a way.

But like @M0rbid said, we'll so who the real MVP is tomorrow night. And I have no doubt in my mind who's going to have a better game.


----------



## Darktower776

StephCurry said:


> If GSW win I think FMVP will go to Iggy or Klay.
> 
> @*Darktower776* - Unfortunately I disagree with this - as great as LeBron has been, he has to win the championship to be deserving enough of FMVP :stu that's just my take on it. Plus I imagine he wouldn't be too pleased/proud if he lost and did end up winning FMVP... I think it'll just be adding salt to the wound in a way.


Well since it has only happened once before, Lebron will most likely not win the FMVP if the Cavs lose but you can't tell me- objectively, without bias- that he doesn't deserve the award for this Finals. If you disagree with that tell me which player deserves it more.

James is leading this series in scoring, rebounding, assists, steals, and blocks. If that isn't enough for the FMVP then I don't know what is. Yeah if GSW wins, like I think they will, he most likely won't get it by that default but he DESERVES it more than any other player in this series.

Klay Thompson....eh maybe. Iggy, no way does he deserve the FMVP this time. It would be mockery of that award. He hasn't done nearly enough.


----------



## AngelClare

Darktower776 said:


> James is leading this series in scoring, rebounding, assists, steals, and blocks. If that isn't enough for the FMVP then I don't know what is.


Yup. And clearly James is the real MVP. Curry is great but James has a bigger impact on his team or any team. Give James Clay and Green and that trio would be far better than with Curry.

People confuse individual accomplishments with team accomplishments. Players don't win championships. Teams win championships.

Carl Malone and Patrick Ewing never won championships but they were great players. Teams win championships.


----------



## DistraughtOwl

I just want to see the outcome already. Let's go sunday.


----------



## StephCurry

Darktower776 said:


> *
> James is leading this series in scoring, rebounding, assists, steals, and blocks. If that isn't enough for the FMVP then I don't know what is. Yeah if GSW wins, like I think they will, he most likely won't get it by that default but he DESERVES it more than any other player in this series.*
> 
> Klay Thompson....eh maybe. Iggy, no way does he deserve the FMVP this time. It would be mockery of that award. He hasn't done nearly enough.


Sorry, I phrased my opinion very poorly. I shouldn't have said 'deserving'. There is no doubt LeBron has been the best player out of both teams throughout these series due to reasons you already pointed out.

So I do not disagree with that fact the he is the most _deserving _- I just mean the NBA is highly unlikely to give it to him if they lose. Like you said, it's only ever been given to Jerry West when FMVP was first introduced (in terms of it being given to someone on the losing team). And obviously LeBron wouldn't be very flattered to take the trophy home - he'd be like "Gee, what a wonderful trophy. Reminds me of that time I lost to Golden State 2 years in a row".

However, who do you think will win FMVP if Golden State win? Draymond was my forefront runner to win it, but I feel like him missing Game 5 almost prohibits him from being able to win it. Steph has been far too inconsistent. No-one on the Warriors has really been playing great consistently throughout these finals.




AngelClare said:


> Yup. And clearly James is the real MVP. Curry is great but James has a bigger impact on his team or any team. *Give James Clay and Green and that trio would be far better than with Curry. *


Far better? Now you're reaching. Steph is a huge part of why Klay and Draymond are so successful. LeBron wouldn't work in Golden State's system. Someone like Kevin Durant would be perfect though.

Steph (and Klay) spread the floor immensely. Steph's seemingly unlimited range and ability to pull-up off the dribble at any time pressurises defenders more than any other player - *he's the hardest player in the league to guard *and I welcome any debate to that.

Pros of LeBron playing with Klay & Draymond instead of Steph
- Better rebounder
- Better defender
- Better at getting to/finshing at the rim
- ^^ With all of LeBron's physical gifts, you could argue that his ability to drive to the rim would enable him to dish it to open shooters and things of that nature.


Pros of Curry playing:
- More efficient (30ppg, 50% FG 45% 3FG 90%+ FT)
- Greater offensive player, wider array of methods to get buckets
- I'd say LeBron and Steph are equally gifted in passing, but feel free to refute that
- *Greatest shooter we've ever seen* (LeBron is streaky at best), this allows his teammates to benefit from this for reasons I stated above. Steph has proven to be an elite finisher at the rim so you could make the case teammates would benefit even more from playing with him than LeBron - as you don't know whether he's going to shoot or drive.
- Much tighter handle
- He's a proven closer and is clutch. Something LeBron has only sporadically shown throughout his career....(and that's putting it kindly)

And I wholeheartedly agree about your statement that teams win championships. Of course they do. Role players have been required to step up during the Finals throughout finals history.


----------



## SA go0n

The city of Cleveland hasn't had a sports championship since the Browns won the NFL championship (before Super Bowl era) in 1964. That's the longest drought for a major city for the three major sports (football, basketball, baseball) While I'm not a LeBron fan, I hope he wins one for The Land.


----------



## StephCurry

SA go0n said:


> The city of Cleveland hasn't had a sports championship since the Browns won the NFL championship (before Super Bowl era) in 1964. That's the longest drought for a major city for the three major sports (football, basketball, baseball) *While I'm not a LeBron fan, I hope he wins one for The Land.*


LeBron's got a ton of pressure weighing on his shoulders. If GSW win, I'll be glad my favourite player won back-to-back championships.

But if Cleveland win, I'll be happy for LeBron and the city of Cleveland. I really don't want to see yet another Finals loss for LeBron, it will just tarnish his legacy even more. I'm not his biggest fan but I definitely respect the guy.


----------



## Darktower776

StephCurry said:


> However, who do you think will win FMVP if Golden State win? Draymond was my forefront runner to win it, but I feel like him missing Game 5 almost prohibits him from being able to win it. Steph has been far too inconsistent. No-one on the Warriors has really been playing great consistently throughout these finals.


Good question. There isn't one consistent stand out player/performance on GSW in this Finals so it would be rather tough call. Maybe Klay but even then it's kind of like "eh I guess there is no one else to give it to." Even though we've already talked about how only Jerry West has won the award on the losing team, it kind of justifies Lebron winning it even more since no one on GSW truly seems deserving of it based on overall performance.

And yeah Lebron probably wouldn't look on the award all that fondly if they lose but it would still highlight his efforts. And only he knows how he would truly feel in that situation. Anything we say is pure speculation.


----------



## StephCurry

Darktower776 said:


> Good question. There isn't one consistent stand out player/performance on GSW in this Finals so it would be rather tough call. Maybe Klay but even then it's kind of like "eh I guess there is no one else to give it to." Even though we've already talked about how only Jerry West has won the award on the losing team, it kind of justifies Lebron winning it even more since no one on GSW truly seems deserving of it based on overall performance.
> 
> And yeah Lebron probably wouldn't look on the award all that fondly if they lose but it would still highlight his efforts. *And only he knows how he would truly feel in that situation. Anything we say is pure speculation.*


If GSW win and one of their players have an epic performance in Game 7 - that might play into the equation too.

Haha fair enough, we can only guess how he would feel in that scenario. No team in Finals history has ever recovered from a 3-1 deficit... Cavs have a great shot to make history. Can't wait for Game 7! :grin2:


----------



## StephCurry

Best handles in the league? I'd say it's between me and Kyrie.


----------



## HenDoggy

Good game so far


----------



## M0rbid

That right there is why the Knicks got rid of JR Smith.... Such a stupid player at times. He will win/lose you bigtime....


----------



## StephCurry

Draymond Green ****ing lit it up in the first half. Cleveland playing horrible D.

edits/updates:

AND 111111111 by Kyrie. Uncle Drew too nasty

71-71 Close game


----------



## M0rbid

Kevin Love looks lost out there.... Lebron probably misses Bosh...


----------



## M0rbid

Irving goat. Hes proven me wrong.


----------



## M0rbid

Congrats To Cavs. Lebron with legendary 3-1 series comeback.


----------



## minimized

Oh my god...

I wept when the Monsters won... I can't even feel right now. I lived to see championships.


----------



## MasticatorOG

I can't even be mad warriors lost. The Cavs dead earned and deserved it. 👏

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## StephCurry

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu jaewfnuraewfgnaiuregharupoegiuprengeriugnvupaerigbnjiperanbpiuesnb


----------



## M0rbid




----------



## StephCurry

im about to break my ****ing laptop.



All the credit in world to King James though - he had a beast 4th quarter. And Kyrie is a bad, bad man. Cold-blooded killer. Clutch.


----------



## King Yoku

I'm so happy being from Ohio right now.


----------



## Toad Licker

The NBA had to protect LeBron's legacy...


----------



## M0rbid

IF it wasn't for Green draining those 3's, they would've been blownout.... lol This series is a great reminder that size plays a huge role in big games.


----------



## StephCurry

Warriors got far too cocky when they were up 2 - 0.

Congrats to the Cavs on making history.


----------



## Darktower776

I was wrong and I'm happy to say that. Cleveland did the nearly impossible and made history tonight coming back from 1-3. LeBron ended up cementing his legacy instead of tarnishing it. One of the best Finals performances I've seen. Triple double tonight when it was all on the line. He most definitely earned that Finals MVP. Unfortunately for GSW the most epic of choke jobs to finish their historic season.
@StephCurry - Does not winning the championship invalidate the 73 win season in your eyes? I know a lot of the GSW players said something similar but wanted to hear your thoughts.


----------



## StephCurry

:lol

@Darktower776 - Indeed it does invalidate out 73-9 season. This is a failed season for us, no debate. 73-9 does not mean jack s*** if you don't won a championship at the end of it. Michael Jordan's probably laughing his a** off in his mansion right now. We failed to exercise the dominance that a 73-9 record would suggest. Instead, we got too cocky when we were up 2-0 and even when we were up 3-1. Fairly ironic how we lost the Finals through the very same way we beat OKC. Can't spelt choke without... 'GSW'? :stu :|

On a serious note, however, congrats to the Cavs and LeBron. I'm happy for the city of Cleveland. LeBron rightfully won finals MVP for all the reasons we alluded to earlier.

Also I think Harrison Barnes has to leave. GS need to get rid of him.

But I'll be back next year. And this time, I'll actually be 100% healthy :b :wink2:


----------



## Kovu

73-L

I think this Finals cements Lebron as the Goat and watching a dirty and cocky player like Draymond lose was awesome too.


----------



## M0rbid

_Congrats @cavs for winning @NBA title. @warriors u had a great regular season. But the greatest team of all time is the 95-96 @chicagobulls
- Dennis Rodman (@dennisrodman) June 20, 2016_

*chuckle*​


----------



## Darktower776

StephCurry said:


> :lol
> 
> @*Darktower776* - Indeed it does invalidate out 73-9 season. This is a failed season for us, no debate. 73-9 does not mean jack s*** if you don't won a championship at the end of it. Michael Jordan's probably laughing his a** off in his mansion right now. We failed to exercise the dominance that a 73-9 record would suggest. Instead, we got too cocky when we were up 2-0 and even when we were up 3-1. Fairly ironic how we lost the Finals through the very same way we beat OKC. Can't spelt choke without... 'GSW'? :stu :|
> 
> On a serious note, however, congrats to the Cavs and LeBron. I'm happy for the city of Cleveland. LeBron rightfully won finals MVP for all the reasons we alluded to earlier.
> 
> Also I think Harrison Barnes has to leave. GS need to get rid of him.
> 
> But I'll be back next year. And this time, I'll actually be 100% healthy :b :wink2:


You're a good sport, Steph. I post on a couple of sports forums and they are terrible when their teams lose. Absolutely embarrassing themselves as grown men. lol Steph is still a great player and GSW is still a great team. I'm sure GSW will be in the mix next season as well.


----------



## WhoDey85

minimized said:


> Oh my god...
> 
> I wept when the Monsters won... I can't even feel right now. I lived to see championships.


Congrats :grin2: I'm happy for the city of Cleveland.


----------



## SA go0n

When LeBron went down hard on that dunk attempt I thought: LeBron being in pain is going to miss the free throws, GS is going to tie the game, and GS wins in OT. LeBron making that free throw in God knows what pain he was going through might be the most clutch thing he's ever done.


----------



## WhoDey85

SA go0n said:


> When LeBron went down hard on that dunk attempt I thought: LeBron being in pain is going to miss the free throws, GS is going to tie the game, and GS wins in OT. LeBron making that free throw in God knows what pain he was going through might be the most clutch thing he's ever done.


Yeah, that was big. As was that block a couple plays before that.


----------



## StephCurry

Darktower776 said:


> You're a good sport, Steph. I post on a couple of sports forums and they are terrible when their teams lose. Absolutely embarrassing themselves as grown men. lol Steph is still a great player and GSW is still a great team. I'm sure GSW will be in the mix next season as well.


Why thank you sir 0 I am a level-headed 19 year old :smile2:


----------



## Kevin001

Lebron is still the best, he proved it tonight.


----------



## AngelClare

Kovu said:


> 73-L
> 
> I think this Finals cements Lebron as the Goat and watching a dirty and cocky player like Draymond lose was awesome too.


But Draymond put his big boy pants on and showed up. It's Curry who didn't do the same.

The Legend of King Lebron was cemented today. Coming out of nowhere like a beast to block shots. Three straight games of dominating performances to come back from a hole no one has ever come out from, against one of the greatest teams in history--Legendary.


----------



## Darktower776

WhoDey85 said:


> Yeah, that was big. As was that block a couple plays before that.


That play was huge and was completely badass. I thought Igoudala had that one but then LeBron comes flying in from behind with a vintage block.


----------



## Darktower776

AngelClare said:


> *The Legend of King Lebron was cemented today.* Coming out of nowhere like a beast to block shots. Three straight games of dominating performances to come back from a hole no one has ever come out from, against one of the greatest teams in history--Legendary.


It really was. I know Lebron has taken plenty of heat- fair or not- in past finals for not showing up, choking, or having lackluster play but no one can say that about him this time. His Finals performance was amazing. First player ever- of any series- to lead all players in scoring, rebounds, assists, steals, and blocks for the entire series. First team to come back from 1-3 deficit in the finals. The first time the team with the regular season MVP has lost in the finals (for GSW). Etc. This Finals should curb at least some of that past negative talk about him and rightfully so.

The list of how amazing this win was for James and the Cavs is a long one.

I know this is by far the sweetest championship for James and you could tell by the emotion after the final buzzer sounded.


----------



## StephCurry

Watching LeBron get emotional actually made me emotional.


----------



## StephCurry

:cry


----------



## Pongowaffle

Epic game. Rollercoaster game from start to finish. Congrats to the Cavs. Lebron played like a stud throughout the series, while Kyrie had countless unreal epic clutch plays. Deep down, I thought Kyrie should've deserved a co-mvp with Lebron as well. And the Cavs coaching made great adjustments to that of the Warriors.

I still thought the Warriors were the better team overall and it was their series and their game to win. But once again, they shot themselves in the foot with unnecessary and sloppy mistakes and questionable decision making on offense. A waste of Draymond's great game 7 performance. Epic 73-9 season now will be remembered as a failure by most. *The higher you rise, the bigger the fall. *


----------



## StephCurry

I don't think I will ever get over this loss. This will haunt me forever. It's not the fact that we lost, but _how _we lost... *how* do you give up a 3-1 lead?! :cry  I'm extremely disappointed in myself. Actually I'm beyond disappointed. Injuries are not an excuse. I didn't play like a unanimous MVP should play.


----------



## AngelClare

StephCurry said:


> I don't think I will ever get over this loss. This will haunt me forever. It's not the fact that we lost, but _how _we lost... *how* do you give up a 3-1 lead?! :cry  I'm extremely disappointed in myself. Actually I'm beyond disappointed. Injuries are not an excuse. I didn't play like a unanimous MVP should play.


But your mansions, supercars and harem of beautiful models should comfort you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephCurry

AngelClare said:


> But your mansions, supercars and *harem of beautiful models *should comfort you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll have you know I'm a married man  :lol

But none of that **** means anything without winning :crying: :flush :sigh


----------



## AngelClare

StephCurry said:


> I'll have you know I'm a married man  :lol
> 
> But none of that **** means anything without winning :crying: :flush :sigh


Don't worry, when the king retires or gets too old you can have his throne

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephCurry

AngelClare said:


> Don't worry, when the king retires or gets too old you can have his throne
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll dethrone him next year.


----------



## StephCurry

Knicks acquire Derrick Rose from the Bulls.


----------



## AngelClare

StephCurry said:


> Knicks acquire Derrick Rose from the Bulls.


As a suffering Knicks fan I was excited when I first heard this but then I thought about why the Bulls would part with him for almost nothing. The reality is he's got only a year left on his contract and will probably demand more money than the risk of another injury is worth.

If the Knicks get another 66 games from him this year, then it's a steal. If they can get Durant to come then Anthony, Durant, Porzingis and Rose would be team that could make it to the eastern conference finals.

But I don't know why Durant would leave since OKC can beat GS and with a championship with a little bit of luck.

The Knicks should rebuild around Porzingis until James retires.


----------



## StephCurry

AngelClare said:


> As a suffering Knicks fan I was excited when I first heard this but then I thought about why the Bulls would part with him for almost nothing. The reality is he's got only a year left on his contract and will probably demand more money than the risk of another injury is worth.
> 
> If the Knicks get another 66 games from him this year, then it's a steal. If they can get Durant to come then Anthony, Durant, Porzingis and Rose would be team that could make it to the eastern conference finals.
> 
> But I don't know why Durant would leave since OKC can beat GS and with a championship with a little bit of luck.
> 
> The Knicks should rebuild around Porzingis until James retires.


Interesting - I wanted to see a Knicks fan's perspective on this trade 

My initial thoughts were the Bulls' front office are run by complete idiots because they got rid of him for practically nothing (sorry Lopez). Indeed he's not worth the extra $$$ he's going to demand in the future, Rose is way too injury-prone. And unfortunately, this isn't the 2011 MVP Rose we used to love, he's fallen way off. Still a respectable player by all means, but nowhere near his MVP-form and I'm still patiently waiting for him to return to that. :blush

If Durant goes to the Knicks.... they'll be real contenders. And LeBron will finally have a challenge in the Eastern Conference, haha. I would love to see how KD, Melo, Porzingis & Rose play together. I wouldn't mind seeing KD in Miami, either - obviously they'll become instant contenders too and it'd be interesting to see how he fits in with Wade, Whiteside, Joe Johnson. You'll have 3 prolific scorers immediately in one team.

But I agree that should opt to stay in OKC, he's got all the talent in the world there and they_ should've_ been in the Finals this year, it's a shame they choked it away.

As for Porzingis... man, that kid has a really bright future. Super talented and great knack for the game at such a young age.


----------



## HenDoggy

When are the nuggets going to be relevant? Lol


----------



## M0rbid

Derrick Rose to my knickerbockers....bulls got trash instead.... xD

Just heard, Howard wants to play with Rose.


----------



## Pongowaffle

If he can remain healthy, I think Rose could still make a very solid starting point guard, a top 12-15 point guard easy.


----------



## StephCurry

Really cool vid. That was the most disgusting block I've ever seen. LeBron slapped Igoudala's mum with that block.


----------



## Kevin001

I really like the Oladipo pick up by the Thunder.


----------



## StephCurry

I'm so happy we got Ingram man. He's a mini-KD.

Thank **** Philly picked Simmons because I didn't want him. Never been a fan of his.


----------



## SA go0n

Kevin001 said:


> I really like the Oladipo pick up by the Thunder.


That trade was an absolute robbery. What were the Magic Thinking?


----------



## StephCurry

SA go0n said:


> That trade was an absolute robbery. What were the Magic Thinking?


I was thinking the exact same thing. Yeah, awesome for OKC but Orlando ****ed up big time.


----------



## Kevin001

Projected Team USA starting five.....

C Cousins
PF Melo
SF Durant
SG Thompson
PG Irving 

Paul George is good enough to start but I don't see him starting over Melo or Durant and a little too big to start at the 2. He can play the 2 but I don't see it happening.


----------



## StephCurry

Team USA Olympics 2016 12-man roster

They couldn't find a better 3rd SF than Harrison Barnes... really...? :roll

Also why dafuq is Kyle Lowry playing SMH. I know he's an All-Star but why the hell is Damian Lillard not playing instead of him.










Also in case anyone's wondering why I'm not playing, my body's still recovering from the shock of that Game 7 loss.


----------



## Darktower776

Well for various reasons this Team USA will not be made up of the very best the United States has to offer. If they get beat then it is whatever because I'm not seeing this as the "true" Team USA.


----------



## StephCurry

Yeah this is like the Team B version of all the current best US players. Is it the Zika virus that influenced players into not going? Kawhi, Westbrook, Lillard, Harden... a lot of great players opting to not play :stu


----------



## SA go0n

It would be hilarious to see the other teams employ the "Hack-a-Jordan".


----------



## Pongowaffle

StephCurry said:


> Yeah this is like the Team B version of all the current best US players. Is it the Zika virus that influenced players into not going? Kawhi, Westbrook, Lillard, Harden... a lot of great players opting to not play :stu


I also think many modern nba stars are adopting the idea that it is better to rest up and focus on the nba championship than Olympic gold. Gradually more and more of current stars are seeing the value of the olympic gold as not being worth it to risk being injured for next season. Even with that, I think Team B, heck even Team C or Team D, they will still be the best team talent wise internationally.


----------



## StephCurry

Pogowiff said:


> I also think many modern nba stars are adopting the idea that it is better to rest up and focus on the nba championship than Olympic gold. Gradually more and more of current stars are seeing the value of the olympic gold as not being worth it to risk being injured for next season. *Even with that, I think Team B, heck even Team C or Team D, they will still be the best team talent wise internationally.*


Ah I see, that makes sense. Although I think Melo is an exception, haha. It appears to be the opposite for him, and I don't blame him considering how awful the Knicks have been. This is probably the only thing he's been looking forward to lol. I think he's now an Olympic vet... what will this be, his 4th Olympic appearance?

Yes I agree - this is still a team loaded with All-Stars and All-NBA Team players. I fully expect the U.S. to dominate like they do every time.


----------



## Darktower776

Team USA should still dominate for the most part but no team is invincible. I remember a much more stacked Team USA struggling to win the gold in the past. We'll see. I still think they will get the gold but you never know. The rest of the world has caught up a lot in terms of pro basketball talent though the USA is still the best.


----------



## Kevin001

Damn Conley got paid......get your money bro.


----------



## StephCurry

@AllTheSame @Kevin001

Eric Gordon & Ryan Anderson are 2 really nice pick-ups for the Rockets. Both are lights-out 3 point shooters. I've always been a big fan of Anderson too, love his versatility as a stretch 4. Can put the ball on the floor and create his own shot, pretty rare for someone his size.


----------



## StephCurry

If Kevin Durant joins the Warriors he can kiss his sweet legacy goodbye.


----------



## M0rbid

^ thats wishful thinking.... neva gonna happen


----------



## StephCurry

Yeah that better not happen. I'm actually not a GSW fan myself but_ if_ he does go there he'll be the biggest ***** in NBA history.

His best bet is to stay in OKC, all things considered. He's just gotta hope Westbrick learns to not have awful decision-making anymore :roll. Oladipo was a nice pick-up though as a back-up PG. A lot better than Waiters lmao.


----------



## Kevin001

StephCurry said:


> Yeah that better not happen. I'm actually not a GSW fan myself but_ if_ he does go there he'll be the biggest ***** in NBA history.
> 
> His best bet is to stay in OKC, all things considered. He's just gotta hope Westbrick learns to not have awful decision-making anymore :roll. Oladipo was a nice pick-up though as a back-up PG. A lot better than Waiters lmao.


Omg!!!!!!!!

Um you guys have Durant now.......game over now.


----------



## DistraughtOwl

League ****ed


----------



## M0rbid

Durant is a #@*@[email protected]@#@!#*U)(!N U([email protected](


----------



## Darktower776

Will Durant get as much hatred as LeBron did for going to Miami? I guess time will tell.

Can the Warriors make it work with all those shooters though? There is only one basketball to go around. Can they keep Curry, Klay, Green, AND Durant happy?

Warriors are losing Harrison Barnes, Ezeli, and Bogut as far as I know. Will they have enough in the front court now? That would seem to be their weakness at the moment. Need rebounding and rim protection.


----------



## Kevin001

Darktower776 said:


> Will Durant get as much hatred as LeBron did for going to Miami? I guess time will tell.
> 
> Can the Warriors make it work with all those shooters though? There is only one basketball to go around. Can they keep Curry, Klay, Green, AND Durant happy?
> 
> Warriors are losing Harrison Barnes, Ezeli, and Bogut as far as I know. Will they have enough in the front court now? That would seem to be their weakness at the moment. Need rebounding and rim protection.


Who cares if he gets hatred, its all about winning. All those players are unselfish, it will work just fine. They play small most of the time so it doesn't matter, they can plug anyone in there. They thought this year was a failure by not winning the chip, they don't win next year it will be catastrophic.


----------



## Kovu

The Warrors lost people. I think this move makes them a worse team. Only one basketball and we seen how important Bogut was to the team after he got injured,great rebounder and rim protecter. 

There is no way they will win 73 games again. More likely get to the Finals again for Legoat to own Durant just like 2012 Finals.


----------



## StephCurry

M0rbid said:


> ^ thats wishful thinking.... neva gonna happen













StephCurry said:


> Yeah that better not happen. I'm actually not a GSW fan myself but_ if_ he does go there he'll be the biggest ***** in NBA history.





Kevin001 said:


> Omg!!!!!!!!
> 
> Um you guys have Durant now.......game over now.


I still stand by what I said. We didn't need him.


Darktower776 said:


> Can the Warriors make it work with all those shooters though? There is only one basketball to go around. Can they keep Curry, Klay, Green, *AND Durant happy?*
> 
> Need rebounding and rim protection.


I predict a whole lot of hate for him. IMO this is hardly comparable to LeBron joining Miami (I think most of LeBron's hate was a result of the _way_ he announced the news). The Miami Heat were not even contenders at the time. And LBJ's teammates in Cleveland were a bunch of no-names. Look what happened right after he left.

However this is completely different. KD is joining Steph and company, a 73-9 team *that literally just knocked them out the WCF.* I know for a fact many people will lose a lot of respect for him. I know people are going to say 'well it's all about winning, he wants that ring', but c'mon - not by joining the GSW bandwagon. I'm actually in disbelief. I thought there was no way in hell he was going to join the Warriors. There is no denying this is going to hurt him immensely legacy-wise. I for one still love KD as a player, but I don't see him in the same light anymore.

Furthermore, you highlighted one of my prior concerns - there's only one basketball to go around and KD demands the ball a hell of a lot of the time. It's indeed going to be very interesting to see how this works with Steph, Klay and the rest.


----------



## StephCurry

Kevin001 said:


> They thought this year was a failure by not winning the chip, they don't win next year it will be catastrophic.


Great point Kevin. If they thought they had pressure _last_ year, oh boy....


Kovu said:


> The Warrors lost people. I think this move makes them a worse team. Only one basketball and we seen how important Bogut was to the team after he got injured,great rebounder and rim protecter.
> 
> There is no way they will win 73 games again. More likely get to the Finals again for Legoat to own Durant just like 2012 Finals.


Nah, now they are going to be the favourites by a mile.

Coach Kerr alluded to the 73-9 season in an interview already - he already told the fans it's never going to happen again, and that the fans should certainly not be expecting another 73-9 season.

But yeah next year's Finals will be ****ing epic.


----------



## Kovu

It looks like they are already being pegged the favorites after the signing. We will see how they gel. I still wouldn't put them ahead of the Cavalier's though. They still have the best player in the world and Kyrie hasn't even hit his prime yet. He has a real shot at mvp next season.


----------



## Darktower776

StephCurry said:


> Furthermore, you highlighted one of my prior concerns - there's only one basketball to go around and KD demands the ball a hell of a lot of the time. It's indeed going to be very interesting to see how this works with Steph, Klay and the rest.


I'm very interested to see them all play together. It is going to be a nightmare for opposing teams on defense. The amount of fire power that GSW has now is astounding. If they can gel and make it all work....everyone else watch out!

Also just found out that GSW signed Zaza Pachulia as their new center. So in essence they traded centers with Dallas since Bogut is going to the Mavs. Funny how that worked out.


----------



## StephCurry

Darktower776 said:


> *I'm very interested to see them all play together. It is going to be a nightmare for opposing teams on defense. The amount of fire power that GSW has now is astounding. If they can gel and make it all work....everyone else watch out!*
> 
> Also just found out that GSW signed Zaza Pachulia as their new center. So in essence they traded centers with Dallas since Bogut is going to the Mavs. Funny how that worked out.


It's good they have a big now. It's shame they still have Varejao though lol.

Golden State were _already_ an offensive juggernaut. But as you've stated, with Kevin Durant added to the mix... it's game over (obviously assuming he fits right in). Will there even be any point in even watching the NBA anymore? Who the hell is going to contend against them? :lol

I'm just joking obviously I'll still be watching but man. Might be a one-team league. Also, there are rumours that Dwyane Wade might be meeting with Cavs owner Dan Gilbert... you never know... things might get interesting!


----------



## M0rbid

_Relationships are important people!
- DWade (@DwyaneWade) July 4, 2016_

with who? ( ͡☉ ͜ʖ ͡☉)​


----------



## Pongowaffle

The bad thing for the Warriors now is if they don't win the championship, they and Kevin Durant will be consider absolutely failures and be ridiculed for this forever and forever. If they do win, then people will just see it as being expected and play down their accomplishments. It really feels like they just enter an uber or ultra mode cheat code. As a long long time W's fan, I kind of wish Durant stayed with OKC.



StephCurry said:


> Furthermore, you highlighted one of my prior concerns - there's only one basketball to go around and KD demands the ball a hell of a lot of the time. It's indeed going to be very interesting to see how this works with Steph, Klay and the rest.


I think this will actually be good for the Warriors offense as a whole. This will force Curry to pass first before scoring. This will help him get into much better shooting and scoring positions. Same with Klay as this will hopefully prevent him from dribbling much and turn him into a strictly catch and shooter from the spot, something Klay is the best at I find. So Curry will have to accept being the point guard first and be 2nd scorer behind Durant while Klay be the 3rd.



Kovu said:


> The Warrors lost people. I think this move makes them a worse team. Only one basketball and we seen how important Bogut was to the team after he got injured, great rebounder and rim protecter.


I dunno about them being a worse team. Bogut meanwhile is a good rim protector, but his rebounding I find to be a bit overrated. Now that they have Zaza Pachulia is actually a better rebounder than Bogut. Add to the possibility that Bogut's career might be going a steep decline from here on out after so many injuries. And Harrison Barnes so far hasn't shown any signs that he will develop into an elite player. But he's still young and athletic.


----------



## StephCurry

Pogowiff said:


> The bad thing for the Warriors now is if they don't win the championship, they and Kevin Durant will be consider absolutely failures and be ridiculed for this forever and forever. If they do win, then people will just see it as being expected and play down their accomplishments. It really feels like they just enter an uber or ultra mode cheat code. As a long long time W's fan, I kind of wish Durant stayed with OKC.


Excellent point. Durant can win 5 rings in a row with GSW, to me they will mean literally nothing. And Golden State are now feeling more pressure on their shoulders than arguably any other team in NBA history. A title is to expected from them and nothing less.



> I think this will actually be good for the Warriors offense as a whole. This will force Curry to pass first before scoring. This will help him get into much better shooting and scoring positions. Same with Klay as this will hopefully prevent him from dribbling much and turn him into a strictly catch and shooter from the spot, something Klay is the best at I find. So Curry will have to accept being the point guard first and be 2nd scorer behind Durant while Klay be the 3rd.


Well said! Although admittedly I will miss seeing Steph average 30 PPG.


----------



## StephCurry

Also I'd like to take the time to thank Kevin Durant for absolutely ruining the NBA.


----------



## SA go0n

If nothing else, this move is one great insurance policy for someone's questionable knee.


----------



## Darktower776

Pau Gasol to the Spurs. Kind of interesting.


----------



## Darktower776

Wow D Wade to the Chicago Bulls.


----------



## StephCurry

Darktower776 said:


> Wow D Wade to the Chicago Bulls.


What???? No way! :O


----------



## Darktower776

StephCurry said:


> What???? No way! :O


Yeah that was my reaction too. They said Wade felt he was being slighted and wasn't getting the respect or money he deserved in Miami. Chicago is his hometown and they offered him $47 million for 2 years. It is an odd move though because he won't be winning a ring there but there are other reasons in play it seems.


----------



## AllTheSame

There sure is a whole, whole lot to live up to now.

This is like the '85 Chicago Bears team. Or google "The best Yankees team ever". I dare you lol.

I have nothing but love for you and your team @*StephCurry* but man, oh man, do they every have a lot to live up to.


----------



## StephCurry

Darktower776 said:


> Yeah that was my reaction too. They said Wade felt he was being slighted and wasn't getting the respect or money he deserved in Miami. Chicago is his hometown and they offered him $47 million for 2 years. It is an odd move though because he won't be winning a ring there but there are other reasons in play it seems.


Hmmm I mean the way I look it, some of the most important aspects to players are loyalty, rings and of course.... money. He's been pretty damn loyal to Miami through the thick and thin and he's a 3-time champion. So that leaves his remaining priority.... the $$$$$.

D. Wade has been taking pay-cuts his whole career, and I don't blame him at all for moving to a different team to earn the money he rightfully deserves. I can understand where the Heat are coming from too, as they don't want a 'Kobe scenario' where they expend excessive amounts of money on a player entering his last years of his career. After the next 2 seasons he'll be 36 - will he still be playing at an elite level? Obviously only time will tell, and the Heat want to stay on the safe side.

I do agree with Chicago being an odd choice, but yeah I guess it's his hometown. Honestly I don't know what's going on with Chicago, it's all very peculiar to me. After getting rid of D. Rose I assumed they were also going to get rid of Butler and start a re-building process, but that's clearly not the case since they signed Rondo and now Wade :stu


----------



## StephCurry

AllTheSame said:


> There sure is a whole, whole lot to live up to now.
> 
> This is like the '85 Chicago Bears team. Or google "The best Yankees team ever". I dare you lol.
> 
> I have nothing but love for you and your team @*StephCurry* but man, oh man, do they every have a lot to live up to.


Haha, you are absolutely right man. Championship*s* are to be expected and nothing less.

Not sure if you've seen my other posts in this thread but I am obviously not happy with the KD move (honestly I feel like it's a one-team league now  - who is genuinely going to able to compete with the Warriors in the playoffs? :stu ). I also stated that this team is now feeling more pressure than arguably any other team in the history of the NBA - boy, if they don't absolutely dominate the league for the next 4/5 years like they're expected to, it'll be seen as a complete joke.


----------



## StephCurry

If you can't beat 'em, join 'em... :roll


----------



## gunner21

The rest of the 27 teams might as well mail it in the next season. Let the Cavs, Warriors and Spurs fight it out.


----------



## gunner21

StephCurry said:


> Team USA Olympics 2016 12-man roster
> 
> They couldn't find a better 3rd SF than Harrison Barnes... really...? :roll
> 
> Also why dafuq is Kyle Lowry playing SMH. I know he's an All-Star but why the hell is Damian Lillard not playing instead of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also in case anyone's wondering why I'm not playing, my body's still recovering from the shock of that Game 7 loss.


Because Lowry's a better distributor and a better defender? Team USA doesn't really need scorers. An engaged Lowry is a better player than Lillard.


----------



## StephCurry

gunner21 said:


> Because Lowry's a better distributor and a better defender? Team USA doesn't really need scorers. An engaged Lowry is a better player than Lillard.


Oh please.

Is he better than Westbrook and John Wall too?


----------



## Kevin001

gunner21 said:


> Because Lowry's a better distributor and a better defender? Team USA doesn't really need scorers. An engaged Lowry is a better player than Lillard.





StephCurry said:


> Oh please.
> 
> Is he better than Westbrook and John Wall too?


opcorn

Hmm I wonder if I should give my opinion or not, lol.


----------



## gunner21

StephCurry said:


> Oh please.
> 
> Is he better than Westbrook and John Wall too?


RW? No. Wall? Yes.

I'm pretty sure those guys aren't playing because they denied their invite to the team camp.


----------



## StephCurry

gunner21 said:


> RW? No. Wall? Yes.
> 
> I'm pretty sure those guys aren't playing because they denied their invite to the team camp.


Yeah I know now why they're not playing, it's just a shame they aren't.

Don't get me wrong I'm a fan of Lowry, he's an All-Star and a great scorer - but he could only dream of averaging 19 and 10 in a season. Ain't better than JW.


----------



## StephCurry

Also how is Lowry a better distributor than Dame when he averaged 6.4 assists last year and Damian averaged 6.8 assists?


----------



## gunner21

StephCurry said:


> Yeah I know now why they're not playing, it's just a shame they aren't.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I'm a fan of Lowry, he's an All-Star and a great scorer - but he could only dream of averaging 19 and 10 in a season. Ain't better than JW.


Currently, he is. Wall is a terrible shooter and not a good scorer at all. He'll eventually be better than Lowry though. (He's still young)



StephCurry said:


> Also how is Lowry a better distributor than Dame when he averaged 6.4 assists last year and Damian averaged 6.8 assists?


Check their usg% (33.1 for Lillard compared to 26.1% for Lowry), so obviously he's going to average more assists than Lowry. He handles the ball way more than Lowry.


----------



## StephCurry

gunner21 said:


> Currently, he is. Wall is a terrible shooter and not a good scorer at all. He'll eventually be better than Lowry though. (He's still young)
> 
> Check their usg% (33.1 for Lillard compared to 26.1% for Lowry), so obviously he's going to average more assists than Lowry. He handles the ball way more than Lowry.


Yeah JW has always been a streaky shooter at best. He's a nice (although not super-efficient) finisher at the rim though. Tbf he shot a decent % from 3 this year, albeit he doesn't take many obviously. But as you mentioned he does have youth on his side.

Good point mate, wasn't aware of that (the usage rates).


----------



## andretti

andretti said:


> even with love the cavs werent doing anything. im just glad the narrative from last year" if only the cavs had love and kyrie" is finally dead.
> the cavs had the benefit of playing in the garbage east coast then they play a western conference squad and it shows just how pathetic the cavs are. i love it, lebron is bout to be the new jerry west. the most overrated player of this generation bout to 2-7 in the finals.


i gotta eat some crow... i cant call lebron overrated anymore and i got to admit hes still the best player in the game. He proved that in the finals .

in someone else words who put it better then i can but its exactly how i feel about lebron
"I've never been a LeBron fan and never will be. Save me all the greatness he's achieved on the court. I get all of that. I just cannot overlook his corny-ness and his insecurities often times shine brighter than his own star"

I have him better then kobe after that all time great finals performance.Still dont like him and will never like him but hes not overrated.


----------



## andretti

StephCurry said:


> Yeah I know now why they're not playing, it's just a shame they aren't.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I'm a fan of Lowry, he's an All-Star and a great scorer - but he could only dream of averaging 19 and 10 in a season. Ain't better than JW.


agreed. lowry aint better then john wall.


----------



## StephCurry

andretti said:


> agreed. lowry aint better then john wall.


duuuuuuuuude where the hell have you been I missed you man!!! :clap :grin2:


----------



## andretti

StephCurry said:


> duuuuuuuuude where the hell have you been I missed you man!!! :clap :grin2:


thanks man , been away for awhile but im back. :grin2:


----------



## StephCurry

andretti said:


> i gotta eat some crow... i cant call lebron overrated anymore and i got to admit hes still the best player in the game. He proved that in the finals .
> 
> in someone else words who put it better then i can but its exactly how i feel about lebron
> "I've never been a LeBron fan and never will be. Save me all the greatness he's achieved on the court. I get all of that. I just cannot overlook his corny-ness and his insecurities often times shine brighter than his own star"
> 
> I have him better then kobe after that all time great finals performance.Still dont like him and will never like him but hes not overrated.


Well said! Spoken like a real man :grin2:

People gotta recognise his greatness after that performance. 1st team in history to overcome a 3-1 deficit in the Finals. LBJ first player ever to lead both teams in all 5 categories. That Game 7 block on Igoudala was so ****ing disgusting that **** still gives me nightmares :lol Can't take anything away from LBJ, and Kyrie from Game 3 onwards was unstoppable. Exposed Steph defensively. Happy for LeBron, happy to see he didn't get another Finals loss in his resume. Don't get me started on Steph though, beyond disappointed with him :crying: :frown2: :mum

And yes I agree andretti, LBJ has taken his crown back and proved to everyone he's the best player in the league again.


andretti said:


> thanks man , been away for awhile but im back. :grin2:


Good to see you back :wink2:


----------



## andretti

StephCurry said:


> Well said! Spoken like a real man :grin2:
> 
> People gotta recognise his greatness after that performance. 1st team in history to overcome a 3-1 deficit in the Finals. LBJ first player ever to lead both teams in all 5 categories. That Game 7 block on Igoudala was so ****ing disgusting that **** still gives me nightmares :lol Can't take anything away from LBJ, and Kyrie from Game 3 onwards was unstoppable. Exposed Steph defensively. Happy for LeBron, happy to see he didn't get another Finals loss in his resume. Don't get me started on Steph though, beyond disappointed with him :crying: :frown2: :mum
> 
> And yes I agree andretti, LBJ has taken his crown back and proved to everyone he's the best player in the league again.
> 
> Good to see you back :wink2:


 yeah man . when im wrong i gotta admit it .

steph played so ridiculous when it mattered. hes my favorite player in the L but i was so heated with him. he choked big time. not having rim protection hurt the warriors so much. lebron and kyrie did what ever they wanted those last couple of games.

crazy offseason man. warriors are the favorites. looking like the west is going to be a cake walk for golden state this year. so much fire power. cant believe kd left okc but im not mad. looking forward to gs vs cle round 3. 
this has been one of the most entertaining and craziest offseason i can remember.

watching summer league is entertaining and olympics soon
. dlo and larry nance balled out last night 
. im a lakers fan. glad kobe is gone and we can move on. so disgusted that we gave mozgov and deng all that money. My franchise is rebuilding but ive seen us win plenty .
got to be at the bottom for a bit but im okay with that.

thanks man. good to see your still around here as well.


----------



## StephCurry

andretti said:


> steph played so ridiculous when it mattered. hes my favorite player in the L but i was so heated with him. he choked big time. not having rim protection hurt the warriors so much. lebron and kyrie did what ever they wanted those last couple of games.
> 
> crazy offseason man.


 Tell me about it bro I don't know what the hell happened to Steph during the Finals. So inconsistent and streaky and was nowhere to be found when it mattered most.

The offseason has been hella crazy for sure. Honestly I wouldn't be surprised if GSW won the title for the next 6+ seasons. They were already an offensive juggernaut. Now they've got KD? Oh it's game over. Please I don't want anyone to even to attempt to convince me otherwise, how the hell are you going to guard this team? :lol :haha They'll be waltzing their way to the Finals.

D. Wade moving to his hometown & I don't blame him, he should go get his $$$$.

Also now there are rumours Demarcus Cousins could be going to Cleveland :O That would be epic af.

Damn man I didn't know you were a Lakers fan!! :grin2: So am I (only because I have a couple of cousins in California who support the Lakers, but hey it works for me since Kobe was one of my favourite players ever and I like the franchise in general).

I'm not a Westbrook fan myself but I'm praying he comes here next season, anything is better than what we have now. The Deng and Mozgov trades drove me ****ing insane, but I'm so happy we got Ingram, I love that kid's game he's such a versatile scorer... once he puts on some pounds he'll be dangerous. He's still 18 too. I also like D Lo but he doesn't seem to get a lot of love :stu  I think he's got crazy potential, will be an All-Star one day mark my words.


----------



## Kevin001

It was a long run Duncan, sad to see you leave. You're the greatest big man of all-time imo.


----------



## StephCurry

Lost 2 legends in 1 season


----------



## Pongowaffle

StephCurry said:


> Lost 2 legends in 1 season


Don't worry. Garnett and Vince Carter will keep playing until they are 60.


----------



## StephCurry

Pogowiff said:


> Don't worry. Garnett and Vince Carter will keep playing until they are 60.


Haha, it seems that way.


----------



## andretti

StephCurry said:


> Tell me about it bro I don't know what the hell happened to Steph during the Finals. So inconsistent and streaky and was nowhere to be found when it mattered most.
> 
> The offseason has been hella crazy for sure. Honestly I wouldn't be surprised if GSW won the title for the next 6+ seasons. They were already an offensive juggernaut. Now they've got KD? Oh it's game over. Please I don't want anyone to even to attempt to convince me otherwise, how the hell are you going to guard this team? :lol :haha They'll be waltzing their way to the Finals.
> 
> D. Wade moving to his hometown & I don't blame him, he should go get his $$$$.
> 
> Also now there are rumours Demarcus Cousins could be going to Cleveland :O That would be epic af.
> 
> Damn man I didn't know you were a Lakers fan!! :grin2: So am I (only because I have a couple of cousins in California who support the Lakers, but hey it works for me since Kobe was one of my favourite players ever and I like the franchise in general).
> 
> I'm not a Westbrook fan myself but I'm praying he comes here next season, anything is better than what we have now. The Deng and Mozgov trades drove me ****ing insane, but I'm so happy we got Ingram, I love that kid's game he's such a versatile scorer... once he puts on some pounds he'll be dangerous. He's still 18 too. I also like D Lo but he doesn't seem to get a lot of love :stu  I think he's got crazy potential, will be an All-Star one day mark my words.


nice man. didnt know you were a laker fan either. your fav. player is curry just like me but you a laker fan. yeah i think dlo is going to be dope. dude is young and is on his way.

r.i.p tim duncans basketball career. all the players i grew up watching are all done. its a sad day. on to the next gen. an all time great. he will be missed


----------



## StephCurry

Light it up D. LO





As much as I love Ingram, Buddy Hield is my favourite player from this year's draft. I love versatile shooters man.


----------



## Darktower776

I honestly thought Duncan would come back for at least one more season. He had obviously diminished as a player because of age but he was still a semi decent player.


----------



## Kevin001

Time for KG to hang it up as well.


----------



## Kovu

DRose is my favorite player but I found it funny that when he heard the commissioner talking about super teams forming he thought he was talking about the Knicks.


----------



## StephCurry

Kovu said:


> DRose is my favorite player but I found it funny that when he heard the commissioner talking about super teams forming he thought he was talking about the Knicks.


Lmao D. Rose actually said that?? He must've been high af :laugh:


----------



## StephCurry




----------



## StephCurry

Draymond Green posts dick pics on Snapchat.

LOL he initially said he was hacked :haha but later admitted he pressed the wrong button.


----------



## Kevin001

Olympic basketball is here.....lets get it.


----------



## SA go0n

StephCurry said:


> Draymond Green posts dick pics on Snapchat.
> 
> LOL he initially said he was hacked :haha but later admitted he pressed the wrong button.


It's been a rough couple of months for Draymond. He's got a weird obsession with nuts, either he's kicking them or he's showing them. lolololol


----------



## StephCurry

SA go0n said:


> It's been a rough couple of months for Draymond. He's got a weird obsession with nuts, either he's kicking them or he's showing them. lolololol


:rofl LMAO that dude's not right. He's crazy af


----------



## Kevin001

Well Lebron got his money. Highest paid player (per year) in the league now.


----------



## Darktower776

I haven't been able to see the games but the U.S. Olympic basketball team is struggling these last couple of games.


----------



## SA go0n

Darktower776 said:


> I haven't been able to see the games but the U.S. Olympic basketball team is struggling these last couple of games.


I'm actually hoping they lose a game. Does anyone really care how many gold medals Melo wins in his career? It's like saying "hey, I beat a game on extremely easy mode."


----------



## M0rbid

never been a huge fan of Melo's game. Too much isolation which kills the flow.


----------



## Kevin001

@StephCurry.......Kevin.....Durant.....https://streamable.com/0b3c


----------



## Kevin001

Team USA bringing home that gold. Thanks guys.


----------



## Kevin001

KG finally calling it quits.....legend. There is another person that needs to call it quits......Pierce *cough* Also Vince Carter should just rack it up as well.


----------



## Kevin001

The Warriors looked damn good last night.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow the Warriors came out flat......stunning.


----------



## gunner21

Raptors looked good tonight! 

Poor AD. Dropped a monster statline and still lost.


----------



## Kevin001

gunner21 said:


> Poor AD. Dropped a monster statline and still lost.


Yes! Big night.


----------



## Meero

gunner21 said:


> Raptors looked good tonight!
> 
> Poor AD. Dropped a monster statline and still lost.


Raptors did look good I really liked how Jv was playing. He got a lot of touches. I feel like 18 points 10 rebs is reasonable averages for this season.

Lets carry the strong play over to the cavs!


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Almost did. 

Westbrook is having a monster night.


----------



## Meero

Beastbrook is unleashed!

Patterson could of sent it to OT.


----------



## Kevin001

Westbrook has been unleashed, lookout NBA.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm really thinking Harden will average 30 and 10 this year.


----------



## WhoDey85

This is tough to watch


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Durant is showing why he is the best scorer in the league.


----------



## HenDoggy

This is bull**** that some teams are allowed to become basically like super teams being able to acquire all the elite level players. Makes some of the other teams have no chance at all. *glares at golden state* that's one of the reason I stop watching NBA.


----------



## Kevin001

HenDoggy said:


> This is bull**** that some teams are allowed to become basically like super teams being able to acquire all the elite level players. Makes some of the other teams have no chance at all. *glares at golden state* that's one of the reason I stop watching NBA.


Nothing is easy. The Warriors having some chemistry issues now.


----------



## Meero

Golden state has no post presence. After watching a couple of games, I realized how much of a liability steph is on defense.


----------



## Meero

I love the new look pacers. Don't sleep on them!


----------



## Kevin001

Curry finally got the record, congrats. This guy is special.


----------



## Kevin001

Has there ever been a guy to average 30 and 10 a night? Because Harden will do it this season.

Edit: I forgot Tiny Archibald once averaged 34 and 11....damn. The big O as well ofc.


----------



## Meero

Kevin001 said:


> Curry finally got the record, congrats. This guy is special.


Man can he shoot! Beat the record that he previously held



Kevin001 said:


> Has there ever been a guy to average 30 and 10 a night? Because Harden will do it this season.
> 
> Edit: I forgot Tiny Archibald once averaged 34 and 11....damn. The big O as well ofc.


Harden is on tear right now. If they place in the top 3 which I doubt, he guaranteed to be the mvp.


----------



## Kevin001

Meero said:


> Harden is on tear right now. If they place in the top 3 which I doubt, he guaranteed to be the mvp.


Nah no mvp for him but people are watching and noticing.


----------



## Kevin001

Harden proclaims himself the best player in the league......he is playing like it. His numbers are crazy.


----------



## Meero

Harden had a big half last game. Derozan though! Man on a mission. Pacers are really disappointing me right now too much talent on that squad to be doing this poorly. Hopefully they turn it around!


----------



## scooby

TFW you have a bet on Raptors 3.5 spread and the refs decide to change a foul call in the last 10 seconds to a shooting foul to put the nuggets within 3...


----------



## Kevin001

Westbrook is really trying to average a triple double.....good luck.


----------



## Kevin001

34 in a quarter? Damn Klove.


----------



## Kevin001

Westbrook is legit averaging a triple double. 30.9 ppg, 11.3 apg, 10.3 rpg.......damn.


----------



## Meero

Eh Turn up! Raps win by 44. Yuuuge win


----------



## gunner21

Meero said:


> Eh Turn up! Raps win by 44. Yuuuge win


Bigly win!

Raps average margin of victory over the lat 4 games: 32.5 points.

In other news, Draymond "donkey" Green up to his usual antics.

https://gfycat.com/HeavenlyPlasticDowitcher


----------



## Kevin001

Westbrook with his 5th straight triple double...insane.


----------



## Saitama

Kevin001 said:


> Westbrook with his 5th straight triple double...insane.


quadruple double with the 10 turnovers


----------



## Kevin001

Saitama said:


> quadruple double with the 10 turnovers


:laugh:


----------



## KodakCrack

Cavs vs Raptor. Hope Cavs break their 3 game losing streak :/.


----------



## Kevin001

Westbrook now has 6th straight triple doubles. opcorn


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Make it 7...wow.


----------



## Kevin001

Damn Warriors getting smashed right now.


----------



## Kevin001

The Rockets are red hot right now, I'm loving it.


----------



## M0rbid

Sad news. Craig Sager passed away at 65.

http://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/18286723/long-turner-sports-broadcaster-craig-sager-dies-age-65


----------



## Kevin001

Eric Gordon was a huge pick up for us, playing well so far.


----------



## Kevin001

Cousins with 55 tonight.....the guy can ball.


----------



## Kevin001

The Cavs - Warriors game should be a good one, can't wait.


----------



## Kevin001

Kyrie Irving showed his clutchness again today.


----------



## ljubo

And so did Michael Jordan.


----------



## PineconeMachine

Good game between the Warriors and Cavs yesterday. Kyrie was clutch and Richard Jefferson turned back the clock.

(Hoping for a Finals rematch)


----------



## Kevin001

^^ I would be shocked if we didn't get a rematch. 99% sure it will happen.


----------



## Kevin001

My Rockets are looking really good I have to admit....Harden should be 2nd in that MVP race right now.


----------



## Kevin001

Isaiah Thomas went off tonight....wow.


----------



## Kevin001

James Harden did what? WOW! 53, 16, and 17? GTFO. Insane.


----------



## Kevin001

Harden for MVP pls. I mean the team is winning the numbers are there.....mvp.


----------



## PineconeMachine

Westbrook and Harden are both having unbelievable seasons this year, but i'd give the edge to Russ over Harden for MVP.


----------



## AllTheSame

Harden and the Rockets are just spanking everyone. It's got to be embarrassing to lose by that many points, over and over again, to a team that doesn't even play defense.

But that the thing. I know there's a whole lot of season left to go so it's too early to look at playoffs...but they won't get far in the playoffs unless they learn to play some serious D. Golden State will tear their *** up unless they can figure it out, just like they did last year.


----------



## SilentLyric

hey guys as nba fans how do you watch games? there are so many games in a season with so many teams, I don't see how you would have the time to watch all the games? but do you need to in order to be a serious fan? I love nba but that is too much for me.


----------



## Kevin001

SilentLyric said:


> hey guys as nba fans how do you watch games? there are so many games in a season with so many teams, I don't see how you would have the time to watch all the games? but do you need to in order to be a serious fan? I love nba but that is too much for me.


Watch whatever you want, lol. Watch your favorite team. No one watches every game.


----------



## SilentLyric

Kevin001 said:


> Watch whatever you want, lol. Watch your favorite team. No one watches every game.


ok. I just want to feel like an nba fan, I guess. whatever that means.


----------



## Kevin001

SilentLyric said:


> ok. I just want to feel like an nba fan, I guess. whatever that means.


Bro if you like the NBA then you're a fan....simple.


----------



## SilentLyric

ok. maybe I am overthinking this.


----------



## Kevin001

Cavs got destroyed tonight.....didn't see that coming.


----------



## Kevin001

Can we just get to the Finals already?


----------



## Kevin001

Cavs are in a bad slump, looks like JR was more important than people thought. That bench is atrocious.


----------



## Kevin001

CP3 didn't make the all star team? Wow.


----------



## Kevin001

Harden with another historic night, crazy.


----------



## Kevin001

Isaiah Thomas is the real deal, MVP candidate for sure.


----------



## Max Seigel

Kevin001 said:


> Isaiah Thomas is the real deal, MVP candidate for sure.


He's a baaad boy. Definitely having an MVP caliber year. And he's only 5' 9"!


----------



## Max Seigel

Cavs lost again! To the Mavs, who are doing terrible in the west.


----------



## Kevin001

Max Seigel said:


> He's a baaad boy. Definitely having an MVP caliber year. And he's only 5' 9"!


I know! My height :grin2:


----------



## scooby

Yeah Mavs, mah boys!


----------



## Kevin001

Glad the Barkley-Lebron thing cooled down. But Barkley got owned.


----------



## PumpkinCheesecake

Kevin001 said:


> Glad the Barkley-Lebron thing cooled down. But Barkley got owned.


What happened?


----------



## AllTheSame

Yeah Sir Charles did get owned. And he should know better than to talk **** about anyone in the NBA. He has a long, long track record of doing some very shady things. He's the last person on earth that should be talking about anyone else. Anyone.


----------



## Kevin001

PumpkinCheesecake said:


> What happened?


In a nutshell Barkley called Lebron whiny and sh*t like that for going public about not having enough help. Saying Lebron doesn't want to compete and wants everything to be easy for him.

Lebron fired back saying how he is a hater and said personal things like how Barkley spit on a kid, threw someone out a window, and had unpaid debt. Wade also said he is proud of Lebron for firing back, people with histories shouldn't talk.


----------



## PumpkinCheesecake

Kevin001 said:


> In a nutshell Barkley called Lebron whiny and sh*t like that for going public about not having enough help. Saying Lebron doesn't want to compete and wants everything to be easy for him.
> 
> Lebron fired back saying how he is a hater and said personal things like how Barkley spit on a kid, threw someone out a window, and had unpaid debt. Wade also said he is proud of Lebron for firing back, people with histories shouldn't talk.


****ing lol. I do think LeBron shouldn't be complaining though. Love + Irving should be enough if you're the "Greatest player since MJ."


----------



## Kevin001

Isaiah Thomas is on a tear, averaging like 30 a game now. Dark horse for mvp.


----------



## PumpkinCheesecake

Kevin001 said:


> Isaiah Thomas is on a tear, averaging like 30 a game now. Dark horse for mvp.


I thought that Curry was short but Thomas is a bona fide midget lol. Most of these guys add a couple inches to their height so I wouldn't be surprised if he's actually 5'7" or so (barefoot).


----------



## Kevin001

PumpkinCheesecake said:


> I thought that Curry was short but Thomas is a bona fide midget lol. Most of these guys add a couple inches to their height so I wouldn't be surprised if he's actually 5'7" or so (barefoot).


People say boys out there can dream of being like Curry......yeah many but everyone can dream of being like Isaiah......majority of guys are his height or taller.


----------



## PumpkinCheesecake

Kevin001 said:


> People say boys out there can dream of being like Curry......yeah many but everyone can dream of being like Isaiah......majority of guys are his height or taller.


I'm 6'5" and I knew I was way too short (as an unathletic white guy) to ever turn pro. But being black just puts you on another level lol. I should have followed in my boy Tom Brady's footsteps and been a QB. That guy is like my damn twin.


----------



## Kevin001

Trying to see who is better....Kyrie or Wall? Good debate. I would go with Kyrie slightly just because he is clutch and we've seen what he can do in big games Wall not so much. Flip a coin though.


----------



## Kevin001

That Oakley situation got me thinking how would I've has handled it if I was doing security there. Some security guards got pushed around/got punked. They kept their cool though. They did a good job I guess.


----------



## PineconeMachine

Oakley getting arrested has been the most interesting Knicks-related thing all year.


----------



## Kevin001

Draymond Green had monster game....man could of gotten a quadruple double.


----------



## Spindrift

Kevin Durant - "_You losing._"

Come on, now, KD. We all can't take the hard road and join the 73-win team.


----------



## 629753

anyone getting bored of nba?


----------



## Max Seigel

impedido10 said:


> anyone getting bored of nba?


Kind of. I think the game has gotten pretty soft. A lot of ticky tack fouls. Can't touch the guy anymore. Too many points being scored. Too many 3s attempted. I miss my childhood days watching players T Mac, J Kidd, Vince Carter, Kobe, Duncan etc...

I've also gotten bored with the NFL too.


----------



## Kevin001

It'll be interesting to see how the Cavs manage with Love being out.


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like I have to work tomorrow, no all star game for me.


----------



## Kevin001

Curry has to feel embarrassed. No excuse even in street clothes, damn.


----------



## Kevin001

This was definitely one of the worst all-star weekend Saturdays, very disappointed.


----------



## gunner21

Kevin001 said:


> This was definitely one of the worst all-star weekend Saturdays, very disappointed.


I didn't watch. What happened?


----------



## Kevin001

gunner21 said:


> I didn't watch. What happened?


Not a damn thing. :serious:


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Rather than doing what they do, they should just put Vince Carter's dunk contest on the big screen, on repeat. Much more entertaining.


----------



## gunner21

Kevin001 said:


> Not a damn thing. :serious:


All-star weekend is usually boring as ****.

At least one good thing came out of it though. We all found out that Kyrie Irving is a dumbass.


----------



## M0rbid

my boy, krispy


----------



## Kevin001

Curry has to feel the worst though, he got like 7 shots from half court......so trash.


----------



## PineconeMachine

Did anyone watch today's events? (The 3-point shootout, slam dunk contest, etc...) I only saw highlights that looked pretty boring.


----------



## Kevin001

The all star game was lit, Davis and Westbrook showed out.


----------



## Kevin001

Whatev said:


> Here come the new Pelican fans.


The 2 best bigs now on the same team? Crazy.....should be interesting.


----------



## gunner21

HOLY **** I didn't see that coming. They could be the kryptonite to the small ball Warriors.

EDIT: They traded him for a rookie and a protected pick?! The **** are the Kings thinking?!


----------



## PineconeMachine

Surprised by the trade between the Pelicans & Kings. Should be interesting to see how good New Orleans can become.


----------



## Kevin001

They still more than Holiday for support, another good guard would do wonders.


----------



## SilentLyric

missed the weekend.


----------



## Max Seigel

Demarcus Cousins traded to Pelicans. What do you think about that? I think it makes for a great duo between Anthony Davis and Cousins but I don't think it's enough to win a championship, at least not this year.


----------



## Kevin001

Lou Williams is a nice pick up for us. How about Magic Johnson though! Wow!


----------



## gunner21

Max Seigel said:


> Demarcus Cousins traded to Pelicans. What do you think about that? I think it makes for a great duo between Anthony Davis and Cousins but I don't think it's enough to win a championship, at least not this year.


It's good, but not enough to win a championship obviously. They should look to get Rubio from the Wolves. He'll be setting up AD and Boogie nicely.


----------



## Max Seigel

gunner21 said:


> It's good, but not enough to win a championship obviously. They should look to get Rubio from the Wolves. He'll be setting up AD and Boogie nicely.


I wish my Wizards would have acquired him. That would have made things very interesting in the east.


----------



## scooby

LMAO Philly. Thanks for Noel.


----------



## Max Seigel

scooby said:


> LMAO Philly. Thanks for Noel.


Man I feel for 76ers fans. Noel for Bogut is a terrible deal IMO. Trading away a young asset for an aging veteran. I don't understand why.


----------



## scooby

Max Seigel said:


> Man I feel for 76ers fans. Noel for Bogut is a terrible deal IMO. Trading away a young asset for an aging veteran. I don't understand why.


I thought they were trying to ship Okafor, but woke up to news of Noel to Mavs. Bogut and Anderson + 1st round pick is maaaaaaybe understandable. But a conditional 1-18 pick? They dun goofed hard. I'm a Mavs fan so I'm too excited to feel bad for the robbery that took place.


----------



## Kevin001

My Houston team is deep.....like 10 deep to be exact, I like our squad.


----------



## Max Seigel

Warriors sweep the season series against the Clippers with a 50 point 3rd quarter. Is there anyone that can beat them in the playoffs?


----------



## PineconeMachine

Max Seigel said:


> Warriors sweep the season series against the Clippers with a 50 point 3rd quarter. Is there anyone that can beat them in the playoffs?


Maybe San Antonio.

If the Warriors make it to the Finals again, I expect them to win it.


----------



## Max Seigel

PineconeMachine said:


> Maybe San Antonio.
> 
> If the Warriors make it to the Finals again, I expect them to win it.


Yeah I agree. The Spurs have the best chance but I don't think it will be enough to beat them.


----------



## euphoria04

Houston looking nasty now. 


You're welcome Houston for Lou Williams.


----------



## gunner21

euphoria04 said:


> Houston looking nasty now.
> 
> You're welcome Houston for Lou Williams.


It's ****ing crazy how good he is at making contested shot. Perhaps only JR Smith has him beat in that ability.


----------



## Kevin001

The Pelicans lose again but I see promise.


----------



## Kevin001

This might be the closest MVP race since Curry edged out Harden a couple of yrs ago. Harden has great numbers and his team is winning but Westbrook is putting up historic numbers. Should be a good finish.


----------



## euphoria04

Brandon Ingram flashing potential.


----------



## Max Seigel

Kevin001 said:


> This might be the closest MVP race since Curry edged out Harden a couple of yrs ago. Harden has great numbers and his team is winning but Westbrook is putting up historic numbers. Should be a good finish.


Yeah it's a tough call. They both are definitely deserving of MVP at this point.


----------



## euphoria04

In my opinion, it's Harden. Shifting to a new position and experiencing a renaissance type season, both in individual achievement and team achievement. Westbrook is a freak talent, but what Harden has done shifting to a new position, and the resultant success the team has achieved, speaks for itself imo. OKC hasn't seen that same type of success (to an understandable degree)


And that's with WB's historic triple double pace kept in mind


----------



## euphoria04

Sweet Jesus, Steph. 0-11 from 3 point range. Tied an NBA record :sus


----------



## Kevin001

Durant out until the playoffs (or later). Meh doesn't matter, it'll still be Cavs-Warriors in the Finals.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I would be in freak out mode if I were the Warriors. They just went from uber ultra mode to now being only top-contender mode.


----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Kevin001

^^ I saw that lol. 

Isaiah Thomas or Kyrie Irving? Pump the brakes guys. IT is really good but he's no Kyrie Irving. Wall or Irving is a better comparison but Irving is still better as of now.


----------



## Kevin001

Spurs might make things interesting.


----------



## Kevin001

Westbrook is kinda slowing down.....Harden might have the edge now for mvp.


----------



## Spindrift

So, Bogut fractures his leg 58 seconds into his first game as a Cav. On the one hand, I'm not too surprised, but on the other, DUDE, REALLY?!

Also, Kawhi is a Terminator.


----------



## Kevin001

Anybody else want to Rockets-Spurs in the playoffs? I mean Kawhi is the hottest player in the league right now and Harden might be the MVP its crazy.


----------



## euphoria04

Kevin001 said:


> Anybody else want to Rockets-Spurs in the playoffs? I mean Kawhi is the hottest player in the league right now and Harden might be the MVP its crazy.


That was a sick, sick sequence of plays last night

https://streamable.com/4an81


----------



## Max Seigel

Spindrift said:


> So, Bogut fractures his leg 58 seconds into his first game as a Cav. On the one hand, I'm not too surprised, but on the other, DUDE, REALLY?!
> 
> Also, Kawhi is a Terminator.


Crazy! Bad break for the Cavs (no pun intended lol). Any word on how long he'll be out?



Kevin001 said:


> Anybody else want to Rockets-Spurs in the playoffs? I mean Kawhi is the hottest player in the league right now and Harden might be the MVP its crazy.


I saw that play at the end. Just straight up nasty! The 3 and then the chase down block. What a play. Kawhi is under rated in my opinion. Maybe because he's a relatively quiet and humble individual. I heard he still drives his same old beat up car he had before he got into the league. He's like Duncan in that regard.


----------



## Kevin001

euphoria04 said:


> That was a sick, sick sequence of plays last night
> 
> https://streamable.com/4an81


Oh yeah that was nice.



Max Seigel said:


> I saw that play at the end. Just straight up nasty! The 3 and then the chase down block. What a play. Kawhi is under rated in my opinion. Maybe because he's a relatively quiet and humble individual. I heard he still drives his same old beat up car he had before he got into the league. He's like Duncan in that regard.


He doesn't speak a word but plays full throttle on both ends every night. No body does that. He is the best 2 way player in the game.


----------



## sadstoner

Warriors take a L to the Celtics. Celtics vs Cavs ECF callin it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Max Seigel

My wizards are rolling! Another OT win. 2nd in the east. I think they have a shot to make it to the ECF, unless the DC curse takes over again.


----------



## Kevin001

Spurs tied the Warriors for the best record. But if they don't get Lamarcus back they're screwed as far as winning a chip is concerned.


----------



## Max Seigel

With Cleveland and Golden State both going through rough stretches, do you think this finals match up is as inevitable as it once seemed?


----------



## sadstoner

Max Seigel said:


> With Cleveland and Golden State both going through rough stretches, do you think this finals match up is as inevitable as it once seemed?


Possible finals match ups

Cavs vs Warriors
Cavs vs Spurs
Celtics vs Spurs 
Celtics vs Warriors

Idk about the raptors

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## euphoria04

Stephen Curry was a campus legend at Davidson :lol


----------



## Kevin001

I swear if Harden gets snubbed for mvp again.....


----------



## Max Seigel

Am I dreaming? Devin Booker with 70 points against the Celtics.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Harden would be my MVP vote. Westbrook is having statistically an unreal season. But this is actually holding back his team as a result and dictating the offense. As a entire cohesive unit, OKC I thought is actually pretty subpar. Harden on the other hand is making his team better and players are flourishing off of Harden.


----------



## Kevin001

Damn the Cavs struggling bad.



Pogowiff said:


> Harden would be my MVP vote. Westbrook is having statistically an unreal season. But this is actually holding back his team as a result and dictating the offense. As a entire cohesive unit, OKC I thought is actually pretty subpar. Harden on the other hand is making his team better and players are flourishing off of Harden.


Agree


----------



## Kevin001

Co-mvps.......it would be a crime if either don't get it.


----------



## Max Seigel

Westbrook is definitely making a strong case for it as of late. But we must take into account the entire season. I don't know how I feel about Co-MVPs. I think there should only be one. Just not sure who I'd vote for if I had the vote.


----------



## Kevin001

Max Seigel said:


> Westbrook is definitely making a strong case for it as of late. But we must take into account the entire season. I don't know how I feel about Co-MVPs. I think there should only be one. Just not sure who I'd vote for if I had the vote.


Harden is my favorite player but you have to give it to Westbrook now.


----------



## Kevin001

The Cavs dropped the ball big time today....wow.


----------



## gunner21

^They're still the favourites imo.


----------



## sadstoner

I hope the Knicks get Lonzo ball we really need a PG 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Warriors - Cavs rematch (3rd straight year) seems inevitable.


----------



## Kevin001

Playoffs start today I'm so excited.


----------



## SilentLyric

cmon bucks. they arent usually in the playoffs so im kind of excited. also rooting for the bulls. could have a chance since they were lucky enough not to match up with the cavs.


----------



## CWe

Warriors will sexually dominate the whole playoffs!

16-0


----------



## Kevin001

Good first half....going to be epic. Rockets better win though.


----------



## Pongowaffle

It should be interesting to see how Rockets can match with the Spurs if it happens. 

With the 2 days off between the first 3 games for Warriors/Blazers, I do expect Lillard and CJ to keep putting up big games early in the series. 

And I can't wait to see who the MVP is. Harden seems like the more apparently well rounded MVP. While Westbrook with his historic stat line and honestly is the prime reason OKC are even in the playoffs, hard to deny him the MVP. Deep down, I change my MVP vote to Westbrook.


----------



## Spindrift

I don't know if anyone else caught Fizdale go off on the refs during his post-game conference, but it was one for the reel.

*THEY NOT GON ROOK US

TAKE THAT FOR DATA*


----------



## Kevin001

Spindrift said:


> I don't know if anyone else caught Fizdale go off on the refs during his post-game conference, but it was one for the reel.
> 
> *THEY NOT GON ROOK US
> 
> TAKE THAT FOR DATA*


He spoke the truth. I loved it. :grin2:


----------



## SilentLyric

Bulls have the series on lock!!  wade went off. amazing.


----------



## gunner21

Westbrook both won and lost Thunder that game. I've never seen such wild chucking by anyone before.


----------



## Kevin001

Got scared....glad Houston got the win.....Westbrook will get his but can he win though....


----------



## Kevin001

If you have King James you always have a chance, this guy is unreal.


----------



## Kevin001

Houston is missing too many shots.


----------



## Kevin001

Spurs looking real mediocre right now.


----------



## Kevin001

Houston better win today, can't slip like the Spurs.


----------



## Kevin001

The Bulls look lost, I would be surprised if they won this series.


----------



## SilentLyric

Kevin001 said:


> The Bulls look lost, I would be surprised if they won this series.


i haven't been able to watch the past two games, but with rondo out, I don't have much hope for them.


----------



## Kevin001

SilentLyric said:


> i haven't been able to watch the past two games, but with rondo out, I don't have much hope for them.


Its pretty much Butler and nobody else.....Wade even looks shot.


----------



## Pongowaffle

The Cavs are pretty much set to win the East again obviously. The West on the other hand should be interesting. Ws will likely win it. But Spurs and Rockets will keep it interesting. 

Spurs defense seem to be struggling pretty bad too. Marc Gasol and Randolph are dominating them inside the arc and paint. Conley is slicing through their defense like butter the past few games. Leonard can't do it all.


----------



## Kevin001

So happy my Rockets won. But Westbrook is a beast.


----------



## SilentLyric

**** the bulls. they're going to blow a 2-0 lead.


----------



## Kevin001

Why do I feel like the Warriors might sweep whoever advances next rd.....Jazz and Clippers are not showing me anything.


----------



## Max Seigel

Predictions for eastern and western conference semi-finals?

Hate to go against my team but I got Celtics over Wizards, 4-2
Cleveland over Toronto 4-2
Warriors sweep Jazz 4-0
Spurs over Rockets 4-3


----------



## Kevin001

Damn the Rockets are on fire....phew.


----------



## Kevin001

This series should be a good one.....my Rockets might make a run this year.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Spurs defense struggling again. I can't see them going far let alone beating the Rockets like this. 

I predict 4-1 Warriors win over Utah where they will drop game 3.

Crazy to see Boston recovering and I see them beating Wizards in a competitive series in 6-7 games. 

Cavs I see them sweeping Raptors and then beating Boston in 5 games to get into the finals.

It saddens me to see the last game in the careers of Paul Pierce and Vince Carter within a short time. They are the last remnants of my childhood.


----------



## Kevin001

Can't help but root for IT....53? Crazy.



Pogowiff said:


> It saddens me to see the last game in the careers of Paul Pierce and Vince Carter within a short time. They are the last remnants of my childhood.


Don't think VC is retiring bro...says he still has a year or two left.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Kevin001 said:


> Don't think VC is retiring bro...says he still has a year or two left.


Nice. He changed his mind I assume. Hope Griz re-signs him. Or someone does. He's still pretty healthy and a huge contribution off the bench.


----------



## Kevin001

Spurs got their revenge.....ugh.


----------



## Max Seigel

My Wizards are killing me smh. Should've won game to but Isaiah Thomas was on another level. My goodness.


----------



## Kevin001

Max Seigel said:


> My Wizards are killing me smh. Should've won game to but Isaiah Thomas was on another level. My goodness.


They looked good tonight.


----------



## Kevin001

My Rockets look like they're in trouble now.


----------



## Kevin001

Why do I get a feeling Draymond Green will cost his team the championship this year?


----------



## Kevin001

Huge win for my Rockets, this series will go the distance.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Tony Parker has declined significantly. Spurs really need to start looking for a replacement. I don't think Patty Mills will ever be that guy. That said, I hope this isn't the end of Parker's career. 

If Warriors and Cavs end up facing each other coming in with a 12-0 record or nearing that, it is going to be hype.


----------



## Kevin001

Pogowiff said:


> If Warriors and Cavs end up facing each other coming in with a 12-0 record or nearing that, it is going to be hype.


Yeah would be epic but Warriors ain't sweeping next rd....Houston or the Spurs will get at least 1 game.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah would be epic but Warriors ain't sweeping next rd....Houston or the Spurs will get at least 1 game.


Yeah I think so too. I think Spurs or Rockets might even get 2 wins.

Think Boston or Wizards will get a win on the Cavs next round? I don't watch much Eastern games due to time zones so not really familiar with those teams.


----------



## Kevin001

Pogowiff said:


> Think Boston or Wizards will get a win on the Cavs next round? I don't watch much Eastern games due to time zones so not really familiar with those teams.


They MIGHT get A win. Cavs have a shot to be the first team ever to go 12-0 to start the playoffs.


----------



## Kevin001

Wade vs Pippen? Pippen was a better overall player but Wade is better because of the 2006 ring he won leading that team. Pippen never led a team to a ring.


----------



## SilentLyric

I really hope it won't be warriors and cavs again. I want the NBA to be more competitive than that.


----------



## Kevin001

My Rockets blew it! :crying:


----------



## Kevin001

I have no idea who will win out of the wizards and celtics....both teams are up and down.


----------



## Kevin001

Houston played so soft tonight.....ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

What a game, game 7 should be interesting.


----------



## sl10

Yeah, what a game. I feel that Celtics didn't show enough respect, which I think caused them the game. But either way, whoever wins the series has no chance against the Cavs.

I'm not a Cavs fan either.


----------



## SilentLyric

celtics wizards game 7. going to make sure to find a way to watch that game.


----------



## Kevin001

Game 1 should be interesting today.....might have to miss it to spend time with family though...ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

Feel sorry for the Spurs.


----------



## SilentLyric

looked like a close game! missed it but only lost by 2? guess that means at least series will be fun to take note of instead of mindless blowouts every night.


----------



## Kevin001

John Wall can really take a step up with a win tonight. He has to come up big.


----------



## Kevin001

What a game both these teams really fighting.


----------



## TraceTobe

Kevin001 said:


> John Wall can really take a step up with a win tonight. He has to come up big.


Wall is clutch. Beal is getting there too, but too bad. Maybe they'll have changes next year.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Let see how well can Spurs adjust and hold up against the W's without Leonard. Execution wise, they are definitely the more superior team. But it would take more than that if both Curry and Durant blows up again. Klay again prove to me he is lackluster and is worth a good consideration for the warriors to trade him for a decent center next season.


----------



## Kevin001

TraceTobe said:


> Wall is clutch. Beal is getting there too, but too bad. Maybe they'll have changes next year.


Wall was a no show the last 19mins of that game.......no excuse.


----------



## TraceTobe

Kevin001 said:


> Wall was a no show the last 19mins of that game.......no excuse.


lol. so tough on him.


----------



## sl10

As I've imagined, Celtics got blown out. This series will not be close, 4 games sweep it is. It's just like the west, no competitions at all, especially after Kawhi got injured. At least with full strength Spurs, west will be more competitive.

The league should get rid of the western and eastern conferences, and have the best 16 teams make the playoffs. East is becoming a joke, especially next season if Lowry decides to join the Spurs and PG13 gets traded to the Lakers. I just don't see Celtics (even with the #1 pick) or any team in the east improves enough next season to challenge the Cavs.

My top 4 teams in the NBA currently are the Warriors, Spurs, Cavs, Rockets, at least these conference finals will be more interesting to watch.


----------



## Kevin001

sl10 said:


> The league should get rid of the western and eastern conferences, and have the best 16 teams make the playoffs. East is becoming a joke, especially next season if Lowry decides to join the Spurs and PG13 gets traded to the Lakers. I just don't see Celtics (even with the #1 pick) or any team in the east improves enough next season to challenge the Cavs.
> 
> My top 4 teams in the NBA currently are the Warriors, Spurs, Cavs, Rockets, at least these conference finals will be more interesting to watch.


Yeah they started to do that in the WNBA, would be more competitive.

If the Celtics could keep their crew and get George....they will be close. If the Wizards can get an all star big then they could challenge too. Would they be better? No but they could give them a run.


----------



## Kevin001

Paul George got snubbed for all NBA 3rd team. The guy averaged almost 24ppg this season.


----------



## sl10

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah they started to do that in the WNBA, would be more competitive.
> 
> If the Celtics could keep their crew and get George....they will be close. If the Wizards can get an all star big then they could challenge too. Would they be better? No but they could give them a run.


I agree having George or Hayward would be an upgrade. I'm even open to trading IT for George, and if they can get Hayward too that'll be awesome. But not sure about their payroll or cap space. Just get a decent pg for their first pick, and they'll be set.

I feel that Wizards have a long way to go before they can be an elite team. Just my personal opinion.


----------



## sl10

Kevin001 said:


> Paul George got snubbed for all NBA 3rd team. The guy averaged almost 24ppg this season.


Agreed! Derozan shouldn't even be considered, especially after watching his showing in the second round. He's just too soft and his jumpers are inconsistent. He rarely passed the ball when the Cavs double team him, and when he did, he turned the ball over.


----------



## Kevin001

sl10 said:


> I agree having George or Hayward would be an upgrade. I'm even open to trading IT for George, and if they can get Hayward too that'll be awesome. But not sure about their payroll or cap space. Just get a decent pg for their first pick, and they'll be set.
> 
> I feel that Wizards have a long way to go before they can be an elite team. Just my personal opinion.


They need to keep the core players they have now and add an all star.....I like Thomas so not sure about getting a pg in the draft.



sl10 said:


> Agreed! Derozan shouldn't even be considered, especially after watching his showing in the second round. He's just too soft and his jumpers are inconsistent. He rarely passed the ball when the Cavs double team him, and when he did, he turned the ball over.


Meh Derozan averaged 27 a game this year.....he was good during the regular season. I mean the teams are nice.....I would of swapped Butler for George though.


----------



## cmed

Lavar Ball is the only interesting thing to happen so far this year. I think the entire season has pretty much been a foregone conclusion since last July.


----------



## Kevin001

Are the Celtics really down by 41? Tell me I'm dreaming......crazy.


----------



## Kevin001

Cleveland won't lose again till the Finals.......embarrassed the Celtics.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

NBA should be a prescription for insomniacs.


----------



## SilentLyric

the nba playoffs are so anticlimatic right now


----------



## Vip3r

Mcgee looking like an all-star in this game, lol. Got to love the Spurs, another injury and they are still keeping it close.


----------



## sl10

Warriors are playing really sloppy right now. They got to take care of the ball if they want to win the championship. Draymond and West are forcing passes, and Klay seems to be out of it again; he often just stands at the 3 point line waiting for passes to come to him. Cavs are no easy task, unlike the injured Spurs. 

The conference finals games are so boring to watch. Can't wait till June 1st.


----------



## Kevin001

Cavs looking the best right now.....that offense is special.


----------



## Kevin001

One huge knock on LeBron....he's not clutch.


----------



## Kevin001

Warriors made it look so easy.


----------



## Kevin001

Irving stepped up tonight. That guy is a dog.....can play on my team any day.


----------



## Kevin001

All set....lets go. LeBron has a lot on the line, he wants a shot at passing MJ he has to shine once again in the Finals and win it.


----------



## TraceTobe

Kevin001 said:


> All set....lets go. LeBron has a lot on the line, he wants a shot at passing MJ he has to shine once again in the Finals and win it.


lol. Finally. I'm excited to see the two power teams play.


----------



## Kevin001

TraceTobe said:


> lol. Finally. I'm excited to see the two power teams play.


Ofc, its going to be insane. I'm rooting for the Cavs but I think the Warriors might win it.


----------



## Kevin001

Cavs better step it up.


----------



## firewatch93

If this series ends in 4 or 5 games, what a terrible postseason. Have to make the Playoffs more interesting some how.


----------



## Kevin001

If Warriors go 16-0 they will be the best ever, no denying it.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow....this Warriors team is legit.


----------



## firewatch93

Absolutely Warriors are legit. Going to destroy everybody for the next few years, but that doesn't make it fun to watch. Nothing fun about watching 16 straight blowouts


----------



## sl10

I'm glad that I'm from the bay area. I've been a fan of the warriors since the mid 90's, you can say the start of the Cohen era. They were horrible for so many years. Imagine the pain that most warriors fans have to go through due to the two idiots, Cohen and Twardzik. 

I understand that the next few years may not be fun to watch for most, but there were periods in the history of nba, where teams have dominated. I mean look at the early celtics, 80's lakers, 90's bulls, shaq and kobe lakers... They won consecutive titles.

It's just that the warriors don't have a large fan base and so majority of people, who once were fans of celtics, lakers, bulls, knicks, now have nothing to cheer for. This is exactly how die hard warriors fans felt in the 90's to early 2000's. 

I mean besides KD, all of the warriors all stars were drafted or home grown. So it's not like the superteams that were formed from all stars taking massive paycuts. I will say Cavs are even less organic than the warriors. we just have to give credit to where credit is due; Lacob and Myers have done a tremendous job in turning this franchise around.

Let's see what chris paul decides to do in the upcoming free agency. His decision can change the landscape of the nba.

Go Warriors!


----------



## Pongowaffle

Wonder if Cavs will at least squeeze out a win in the series. I do think they would at least win one in their own home.

And what the heck is up with the NBA mvp this season? I always thought they announce it in the early playoffs every season.

@*sl10* 
Been a warriors fan since the run tmc era as a kid. But deep down I would have been more enthusiastic if they didn't sign Durant. Now it feels like they just hit the uber mode to win. But you are right, except for KD, they developed all of their own stars. This was a huge reason why I was always rooting against the Kobe era Lakers. Only star they developed themselves was Kobe. All big stars they had, they lured with money and fame. They tried with Bynum but he was a bust.


----------



## CaptainMarvel

Well this sucks. Warriors are overpowered. But I didn't expect Warriors to win this one. 

I don't like how Durant ruined the playoffs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Welp that is a wrap. LeBron might not win again....Warriors have this league the next couple of yrs.


----------



## sl10

What a game! I'm so ecstatic right now. At least this game was more entertaining than the entire playoffs so far. I agree this is it, we might be looking at the first 16-0 team ever. I mean records are meant to be broken, and I'm glad my warriors might be able to do it.


----------



## tlehr70

The warriors are absolutely stacked, when was the last time a team actually had 4 of the top 20 players in the NBA. If Lebron wasent playing they should just hand the trophy over to them every year.


----------



## Kevin001

tlehr70 said:


> The warriors are absolutely stacked, when was the last time a team actually had 4 of the top 20 players in the NBA. If Lebron wasent playing they should just hand the trophy over to them every year.


Yep

Cavs need to add another star....Paul George would give them the edge. Or James might have to go somewhere else....Spurs? Kawhi? Aldrige? CP3? LeBron? Hmm.


----------



## CaptainMarvel

Kevin001 said:


> Yep
> 
> Cavs need to add another star....Paul George would give them the edge. Or James might have to go somewhere else....Spurs? Kawhi? Aldrige? CP3? LeBron? Hmm.


Carmelo Anthony?


----------



## Kevin001

CaptainMarvel said:


> Carmelo Anthony?


They need a good 2 guard so if Melo or Lebron can play SG then yeah. George would just fit better IMO. More athletic.


----------



## CaptainMarvel

Kevin001 said:


> They need a good 2 guard so if Melo or Lebron can play SG then yeah. George would just fit better IMO. More athletic.


The problem is the Warriors now have two elite superstars Durant and Curry. The Cavs only one. James > Durant > Curry but Durant + Curry > James.

Kyrie Irving scored a lot of points but in the 4th he took a bad shot that cost them the game.


----------



## Kevin001

CaptainMarvel said:


> The problem is the Warriors now have two elite superstars Durant and Curry. The Cavs only one. James > Durant > Curry but Durant + Curry > James.
> 
> Kyrie Irving scored a lot of points but in the 4th he took a bad shot that cost them the game.


Meh Irving is right there with Curry not that behind. So just add an all star SG like Butler, Hayward, or George who can play that role and they'll be fine.


----------



## CaptainMarvel

Kevin001 said:


> Meh Irving is right there with Curry not that behind. So just add an all star SG like Butler, Hayward, or George who can play that role and they'll be fine.


I think if you replace Kevin Love with Paul Geoge they can beat the Warriors.

I'm really surprised by how bad the Cavs defense has been during this series. The scores look like regular season scores. That's the real difference. If they hold the Warriors below 110 points they win. The Cavs are scoring enough but they're not defending enough.


----------



## Kevin001

CaptainMarvel said:


> I think if you replace Kevin Love with Paul Geoge they can beat the Warriors.
> 
> I'm really surprised by how bad the Cavs defense has been during this series. The scores look like regular season scores. That's the real difference. If they hold the Warriors below 110 points they win. The Cavs are scoring enough but they're not defending enough.


It would get them closer but still need 4 stars like the Warriors. Yeah Love and Irving don't play D among others.


----------



## tlehr70

The mindset for the cavs tonight has to be if they win they r in the exact same position they were in last year, and we know what happened. If they win tonight and win game 5, I think it will go to game 7. Obviously it's gonna be extremely difficult to win game 5 in Oakland but that's gotta be the mindset.


----------



## Kevin001

Cavs on fire....wow!


----------



## Kevin001

Great game...game 5 should be interesting. Cavs need to stay aggressive.


----------



## sl10

Wow, the Cavs brought their a-game today, and the Warriors played downright terrible, especially in the last quarter. Draymond and Zaza couldn't play any worse, Curry and Thompson were no exception. Only KD had a decent game. Draymond played terrible the whole series, and they should stop playing Zaza all together, that guy is just not a good fit for the warriors, Mcgee is a much better fit. Not sure why Kerr doesn't play him that much.

But the officiating was garbage though, they ruined the flow of the game. The first quarter was really one sided, but made up for that in the rest of the game, like the flagrant call on KL.

Cavs played a lot more physical/aggressive throughout the game, and Warriors couldn't match that aggressiveness. In a way, I think the first quarter fouls kinda deterred them from being too physical.

Hopefully the game on monday can be officiated better.


----------



## tlehr70

Win game 5 and it goes game 7, it's gonna be extremely difficult tho.


----------



## Kevin001

Kyrie and Lebron have to have 30+pts for the next 3 games for them to have a chance.


----------



## Kevin001

Good first half.....Warriors look hungrier though.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow.....Durant is the man....Warriors are set for the next couple of yrs.


----------



## Kevin001

Excited for the draft should be interesting.


----------



## WinterDave

Celtics trade the number 1 pick to Philadelphia, for their number 3 pick, and a future pick....


----------



## Kevin001

If the Celtics get Butler and Hayward while keeping Horford and IT then things just got real.


----------



## unpossible

Any Raptors fans?


----------



## Vip3r

Lakers Trade D'Angelo Russell, Timofey Mozgov To Nets For Brook Lopez, No. 27
I like this move for the Nets, getting a young piece to build with for Brook Lopez's soon to be expiring contract. It is too bad they had to give up a first though.
As for the Lakers they are obviously planning some big moves with future cap space and must be quite certain they can land Paul George.

Hornets Acquire Dwight Howard From Hawks
Hawks will receive Miles Plumlee, Marco Belinelli and the 41st overall pick for Howard and the 31st pick.
Nice pick up for the Hornets for basically nothing. Dwight will definitely help their defense.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope Butler gets moved tomorrow....the draft should be nice.


----------



## Kevin001

T-Wovles fans should be excited. They have a big 3. Butler with Wiggins and Towns is going to be crazy.


----------



## Kevin001

The award show was ok...enjoyed.


----------



## Kevin001

Phil is finally leaving....about time.


----------



## Kevin001

CP3 to the Rockets! I'm so excited!


----------



## Pongowaffle

Kevin001 said:


> CP3 to the Rockets! I'm so excited!


Harden/CP3 in a Mike D'antoni offense... oh lord. And Eric Gordon on the side. That should be interesting.

But Clippers really win out on that trade though.


----------



## Kevin001

Pogowiff said:


> Harden/CP3 in a Mike D'antoni offense... oh lord. And Eric Gordon on the side. That should be interesting.
> 
> But Clippers really win out on that trade though.


Oh the Rockets aren't done yet. We getting Melo or George book it . Clippers got worse....they aren't going nowhere.


----------



## sl10

Don't think this trade is good for the Rockets. The reason Rockets were good last season was because Harden was the point guard, and now CP3 is taking over that role. Harden is a ball dominant guy, and he seldom move without the ball, so don't know how that'll work. The system that Rockets utilize is to have a ball dominant guy create for himself or others, and the rest of the guys just stand outside the arc waiting to shoot 3's, only player that stays in the lane is Capela. This is why they have Gordon, Anderson, and Ariza. 

Warriors are running completely different scheme, where every player would move without the ball until someone is open. So everyone gets touches in every possession. Rarely we'll see an iso play, which Rockets basically relies on. 

Now, basically we have either CP3 or Harden stands outside the arc, while the other is playing iso ball. unless they drastically change this playing style, I don't see this will work out.


----------



## Kevin001

If the Rockets can get Millsap, George, or Melo I'd be happy .


----------



## Kevin001

Griffin to the Suns would be nice.


----------



## Kevin001

T-Wolves get Lowry and book it top 4 team in the West. West will be so tough this year.


----------



## Kevin001

George to OKC? That stings......Griffin staying? Hmm ok I guess.


----------



## Kevin001

If Minnesota gets Millsap then they will be tough to beat....might beat the warriors.


----------



## Kevin001

Melo needs to come to Houston.....make it happen....please!


----------



## Kevin001

Celtics are going to be really good next year. Tatum and Brown will shine plus if they add Hayward today they will challenge the Cavs should be interesting.


----------



## Kevin001

Clippers might be good after all....have some nice pieces. The West will be tough like always.


----------



## Kevin001

Celtics losing Bradley is huge.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope Lonzo performs well tonight.


----------



## Kevin001

Harden is now the richest.....$228 million? Crazy. Plus we're closing in on landing Melo I'm excited.


----------



## Max Seigel

Thoughts on whether Lonzo Ball will be a great player or not?


----------



## Kevin001

I keep praying any minute I will see "Breaking News Melo to Rockets" lol.



Max Seigel said:


> Thoughts on whether Lonzo Ball will be a great player or not?


Tough.....I'll say good but not great.


----------



## Whatev




----------



## NickNock

I'm loving Miami Heat this year. Things are looking great for us, as long as our key players stay healthy.
I don't get how sports media brushes us off. The Heat are easily a 4 or 5 team next season.
The Cavs need to watch out or else one of the other rising teams in the East are going to keep them from the Finals (Philly, Miami, Boston, Toronto maybe)


----------



## Kevin001

Melo trade cooling off....ugh.

Warriors had a chance to trade Klay for Paul George but didn't, crazy. They would of been unstoppable if they would of did that trade.


----------



## Max Seigel

Kevin001 said:


> Melo trade cooling off....ugh.
> 
> Warriors had a chance to trade Klay for Paul George but didn't, crazy. They would of been unstoppable if they would of did that trade.


I don't know though. Melo is an aging start with lackluster defense. Klay is a solid defender and a good scorer too. And the chemistry established already in Golden State would lead me to not pursue that trade if I were them.


----------



## Kevin001

Max Seigel said:


> I don't know though. Melo is an aging start with lackluster defense. Klay is a solid defender and a good scorer too. And the chemistry established already in Golden State would lead me to not pursue that trade if I were them.


No no no. George for Klay not Melo. Yeah Melo is on the decline and I'd rather Klay. But George is in his prime, taller, more athletic, and more clutch then Klay.


----------



## Max Seigel

Kevin001 said:


> No no no. George for Klay not Melo. Yeah Melo is on the decline and I'd rather Klay. But George is in his prime, taller, more athletic, and more clutch then Klay.


Woops I totally misread your post, probably cause I was half asleep lol. Yeah that is definitely a decent trade then. I still would be hesitant to disrupt the chemistry. Plus the team is already loaded but yeah that seems like a reasonable trade imo


----------



## Kevin001

Kyrie wants out, hmm this could be interesting. Stay tuned.


----------



## Max Seigel

Now apparently there's beef between Kyrie and LeBron. Wow. I mean I don't understand why Kyrie wants out. I feel like this is a situation where the grass isn't always greener on the other side. Unless he goes to the Spurs, I don't think think he can find much of a better situation. And for people who say he can't be the face of a franchise. I mean if Isaiah Thomas is, there's no reason why Kyrie can't be. However, I don't know if he can be the best player on a championship team, as long as Golden State's team is intact.


----------



## reese444

Grizz win it all this year, I can feel it


----------



## Kevin001

Surprised Irving hasn't been moved yet.


----------



## Kevin001

Kyrie, Wade, LeBron, Love and the addition of Rose could challenge the Warriors but no one is beating the Warriors this year just too stacked.


----------



## Kevin001

Irving to Boston.....Cavs get Thomas and Crowder.....both teams got a deal. Irving you got what you wanted bro.....time to shine. Should go 0 to 100 real quick.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Cavs look to have the better end of the deal. Isaiah fits in better with the Cavs with better passing than Kyrie, I find and a first round pick. 

I was kind of curious to see how Isaiah and Hayward would've played together. At the same time, Isaiah just could've carry the Boston offense like Kyrie probably can. 

I wonder where Wade will end up.


----------



## Kevin001

Cavs want Brown or Tatum now in addition lol.......please not happening.


----------



## Kevin001

Melo to OKC???? Epic! The league will focus on 4 teams...Celtics-Cavs and Warriors-OKC.


----------



## Kevin001

Wade should make things interesting and go to OKC lol.


----------



## Kevin001

The season should be a good one but Cavs and Warriors finals again...book it.


----------



## Kevin001

Excited to see how my Rockets will look tonight.


----------



## cmed

Oh damn was that gruesome. There goes Hayward.


----------



## gunner21

Yea, I gasped when I saw that. Just horrible.


----------



## Kevin001

1) The warriors are too damn good 2) Eric Gordon looking like an all-star.


----------



## Kevin001

I like my Houston team we'll make some noise.


----------



## Kevin001

OKC is looking good...wow.


----------



## Kevin001

Ball bounced back nicely last night....ok I see you.


----------



## Kevin001

Interesting start of the season so far.


----------



## Kevin001

I've been really impressed by Ben Simmons, he will be a star.


----------



## Kevin001

Blake Griffin is looking really good so far, playing like a superstar.


----------



## Kevin001

Lebron is on another level...wow!


----------



## Kevin001

Harden with 56 tonight...insane!


----------



## Kevin001

Kyrie Irving and the Celtics are rolling.


----------



## Kevin001

Warriors looking like the Warriors now.


----------



## Kevin001

My Rockets playing well and the Celtics are so balanced.


----------



## Kevin001

Kuzma is looking way better than Ball.


----------



## Kevin001

Kyrie did his thing tonight...Celtics are for real.


----------



## Kevin001

Westbrook is a dog just saying......took it to them.


----------



## Kevin001

James Harden has been killing it.


----------



## Kevin001

My Rockets killing it right now...so proud.


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder who will reach 20K and 10K 1st....Lebron or Paul?


----------



## Kevin001

How about them Rockets? We are playing great ball right now.


----------



## Kevin001

Trying to see who is better Korver or Redick? Korver maybe by a tad.


----------



## Kevin001

Closer game but my Rockets pulled through .


----------



## Kevin001

14th in a row! My Rockets are playing great ball.


----------



## Kevin001

We better not lose to the lakers :bah


----------



## Kevin001

Rockets seems to be slipping now, at least Harden still balling.


----------



## Kevin001

My Rockets not looking too hot ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

Such a tough loss last night ugh


----------



## SilentLyric

my bulls are playing well now. I love watching them.


----------



## Kevin001

5 in a row now...wow.


----------



## Kevin001

Lou Williams is killing it, miss him.


----------



## Kevin001

Cleveland in trouble, won't be a cake walk to the finals this year.


----------



## Kevin001

As soon as we get Ariza and Green back we'll be rolling.


----------



## Kevin001

My Houston team is legit, I'm excited.


----------



## Kevin001

Can't wait to see who the reserves are and who is on what team.


----------



## Kevin001

Congrats Lebron


----------



## Kevin001

Pau Gasol is underrated. He will eventually join the 20k pts, 10k rebs, and 4k ast club.....joining only Kareem, Barkley, Garnett, Malone, and Wilt.


----------



## Kevin001

Lebron's team is going to win.


----------



## Kevin001

Curry might be the front runner for MVP....wow.


----------



## Kevin001

OKC finally clicking. Westbrook is insane.


----------



## DJAshton

Thoughts on the Griffin trade? Bit of a risk by the Pistons if you ask me, sure they get a 5x All-star but he's been injury plagued and they've given up quite a lot, 3 players and 2 picks, for Blake and 2 contract burners, it just seems risky to me!

Also my Cavs have been terrible of late, I very much regret the Kyrie trade.


----------



## Kevin001

Harden.....wow.....wow.


----------



## Kevin001

CJ Mccollum is really good.......almost borderline all star good. Many teams would love to have him. Most people don't know about him or how nice he is.


----------



## DJAshton

Kevin001 said:


> CJ Mccollum is really good.......almost borderline all star good. Many teams would love to have him. Most people don't know about him or how nice he is.


Agreed, he's easily top 5 among SG's in the league, maybe even higher now. I'd certainly love him on the Cavaliers.


----------



## Kevin001

DJAshton said:


> Agreed, he's easily top 5 among SG's in the league, maybe even higher now. I'd certainly love him on the Cavaliers.


Top 5 SG? No lol. But would be nice on the Cavs.

Beal, Harden, Klay, Derozan are better then you have Butler and George which play SG and SF which are better.


----------



## DJAshton

Kevin001 said:


> Top 5 SG? No lol. But would be nice on the Cavs.
> 
> Beal, Harden, Klay, Derozan are better then you have Butler and George which play SG and SF which are better.


George is definitely a SF, I'd put CJ above Beal and Harden pretty much plays PG he has the ball so much, so for me that leaves Klay, Derozan and Butler above CJ


----------



## Kevin001

DJAshton said:


> George is definitely a SF, I'd put CJ above Beal and Harden pretty much plays PG he has the ball so much, so for me that leaves Klay, Derozan and Butler above CJ


Hmm I'll put Butler at the SF since he is 6'8 and solid. Leave Harden at the 2 and put CJ at that 5th spot . What and what with Beal on offensive but Beal is a little bigger, athletic, and better defender.

Best SGs.........Harden, Klay, Derozan, Beal, CJ.

Glad CJ is getting all star type money though.


----------



## DJAshton

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm I'll put Butler at the SF since he is 6'8 and solid. Leave Harden at the 2 and put CJ at that 5th spot . What and what with Beal on offensive but Beal is a little bigger, athletic, and better defender.
> 
> Best SGs.........Harden, Klay, Derozan, Beal, CJ.
> 
> Glad CJ is getting all star type money though.


Absolutely man, if only the Trail Blazers cold play defense, they'd be a problem in the playoffs


----------



## Kevin001

DJAshton said:


> Absolutely man, if only the Trail Blazers cold play defense, they'd be a problem in the playoffs


Need a good big to really contend. Its really just CJ and Dame thats it.


----------



## Kevin001

George playing like a superstar.....OKC will be a threat if they can be consistent.


----------



## Kevin001

Harden is MVP for sure.


----------



## Kevin001

If Zach Randolph reaches 20k pts and 10k rebs he is a hall of famer less than 20 players have them numbers.


----------



## Kevin001

My top 20.....

1.Lebron
2.Durant
3.Curry
4.Westbrook
5.Harden
6.Davis
7.Kyrie
8.Kawhi
9.Giannis
10.Cousins
11.George
12.Wall
13.Paul
14.Klay
15.Butler
16.Towns
17.Lillard
18.Derozan
19.Draymond
20.Griffin


----------



## Kevin001

My Rockets still rolling.


----------



## Kevin001

New Cavs looking nice should be interesting.


----------



## Kevin001

Jazz might be the most underrated team in the league......10 in a row. Don't think they'll make any noise with the pieces they lost though.


----------



## Kevin001

Denver has a nice team just missing that go to guy.....all star caliber player. Nice future though.


----------



## Kevin001

My Rockets about to be #1


----------



## Kevin001

Damian Lillard is really balling as of late might of underestimated him.


----------



## Lyyli

That breathtaking dunk by John Collins :O


----------



## Kevin001

Harden dropped the ball tonight.


----------



## Kevin001

Kawhi Leonard better not turn into Derrick Rose.


----------



## AllGlad

Hope not... he's still pretty young and has like 5+ years in his prime



Kevin001 said:


> Kawhi Leonard better not turn into Derrick Rose.


----------



## Kevin001

AllGlad said:


> Hope not... he's still pretty young and has like 5+ years in his prime


We'll see.


----------



## Kevin001

Houston still rolling, 12 in a row!


----------



## Dan the man

Would be nice to see them in The Finals instead of Golden State. Cavs didn't look very impressive today. Not sure if they'll make it back


----------



## Kevin001

^^ I think Cleveland is still the best in the East. 


Make it 13th! On the road without Gordon and Capela...wow!


----------



## Kevin001

The West playoffs are going to be crazy....dangerous teams.


----------



## Kevin001

14th in a row


----------



## Kevin001

Make it 16!


----------



## Kevin001

My current MVP race...

~ Harden
~ Curry
~ Durant
~ Davis
~ LeBron 

Lillard is making his way though


----------



## Kevin001

Things should get interesting down the stretch. Derozan has been balling and should be in the MVP conversation as well.


----------



## Kevin001

Chris Paul had a nice game, Cavs defense still sucks, and the Warriors lost so I'm good


----------



## Kevin001

Westbrook is the modern day Oscar. He's the most talented guard in the league just like Oscar is the most talented guard ever. Jordan and Magic were more accomplished though therefore better. Kinda like Rodgers and Brady thing.


----------



## Kevin001

Lebron vs Lillard tonight should be good.


----------



## Kevin001

I was debating someone last night how Melo is better than Vince Carter career wise but when you look at it Melo is just a better scorer and rebounder that's it. Carter was slightly better defensively and way better passer. If Melo can get a ring before he retires might give him the edge.


----------



## Kevin001

Warriors won't be the #1 seed this year .


----------



## SilentLyric

that thunder clippers game was tight. ( in a cool way, thunder were pulling away like bosses).


----------



## Kevin001

Westbrook is now in my top 5 for MVP....5 triple doubles in a row....insane. The guy is so good.


----------



## Kevin001

Lebron isn't supposed to be this good, crazy lol.


----------



## Kevin001

James Harden is the MVP....give it to him already please. Crazy game tonight.


----------



## Kevin001

Howard with 32 and 30...insane!


----------



## Kevin001

Aldridge should be all nba this year...3rd team most likely.


----------



## AllGlad

Had Curry on my fantasy team... dud had too just injured again... ppptttffff


----------



## Kevin001

Ok we can start resting players now .


----------



## Kevin001

Lebron is looking like he can eventually be the 1st player to get 40k pts........10k assist and rebs too! Just insane.


----------



## Kevin001

Dame time!


----------



## Cletis

Go Jazz!!!


----------



## Kevin001

Towns went off.....crazy!


----------



## Kevin001

If Ray Allen doesn't get in but Hill does that would be ridiculous.


----------



## Kevin001

Lebron vs Davis tonight should be a good one.


----------



## Kevin001

Westbrook is really close to averaging a triple double.......he would be the 1st player ever to average a triple double for a season 2x! He's in the mvp conversation.


----------



## Kevin001

Harden is the mvp enough of this Lebron talk lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow Simmons and Lebron put on a show.


----------



## BucketsByBen

Kevin001 said:


> Lebron is looking like he can eventually be the 1st player to get 40k pts........10k assist and rebs too! Just insane.


I grew up being a Jordan fan since I am over 30 years old. But I have to admit LeBron has been playing at a high level for longer than MJ. If he reaches 40k points it wouldn't be farfetched at all.


----------



## Kevin001

Westbrook just needs 16rebs to average a triple double........that is incredible.


----------



## Kevin001

Harden for MVP...best player on the best team and leading the lead in scoring. Just hope we make it the conference finals at least.


----------



## Kevin001

Westbrook did it! My Rockets will have a tough path though.


----------



## Kevin001

Dirk and Carter coming back for year 21! Crazy....hope vince can ride the bench to a ring next year. Dirk 21 years with one team will be a record.....best European player ever.


----------



## Kevin001

Big win for New Orleans...should be a good series but the Blazers should win.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow bad loss for Lebron.


----------



## Kevin001

Just give the ball to Harden and say take me there. He's unstoppable.


----------



## Kevin001

The warriors are just too good, so much talent. Klay has been on fire.


----------



## SilentLyric

hoping bucks can even the series tonight. they have a chance, they can compete with them.


----------



## AllGlad

Scary watching the raptors... they were up by like 23 at one point and then the Wiz closed the gap to 6.... and then Raps blew it up to 18 again.... what is this game :S


----------



## mt moyt

Pelicans!!!!


----------



## Kevin001

Blazers have to be highly upset.....shout out to Jrue and Rondo though.....very underrated.


----------



## mt moyt

Lebron has to be MVP. 46 points! damn


----------



## Kevin001

mt moyt said:


> Lebron has to be MVP. 46 points! damn


And his team barely won lol. Harden is mvp


----------



## mt moyt

Kevin001 said:


> And his team barely won lol. Harden is mvp


it strengthens his case for MVP though, he scored almost half the total points. im not a Lebron fan but lately he has been the definition of mvp.


----------



## Kevin001

mt moyt said:


> it strengthens his case for MVP though, he scored almost half the total points. im not a Lebron fan but lately he has been the definition of mvp.


Its a regular season award. Maybe if his team won more games. He'll finish 2nd .


----------



## Pongowaffle

I always thought Pelicans is a bad matchup for Blazers. That is the series I expect a quote on quote -upset- . Blazers flat out lack size on the offensive end. They mostly rely on CJ and Lilliard playing on the outside. Lilliard has trouble getting with Pelican's interior size. I am curious to see how Nurkic develops though.

And a very ****ty dick move by TNT to tell Lebron on-camera about Popovich's wife's death on the spot like that.


----------



## Kevin001

Can Rondo and Holiday do work against GS? Hmm


----------



## Kevin001

Poor Lebron


----------



## Kevin001

Bad loss by my Rockets.....we'll bounce back though.


----------



## Kevin001

Cavs are so awful....Lebron just has to take over. This team is barely better than the 07 team.


----------



## Lyyli

That crazy buzzer beater shot by J.R. Smith


----------



## Kevin001

Houston better get it together.......paul has to play big tonight.


----------



## Kevin001

Great win for us! Harden and Paul were great.


----------



## Kevin001

Don't sleep on Boston even without their 2 best players.


----------



## Kevin001

Westbrook did his thing, Friday will be huge.


----------



## Kevin001

Come on Utah!


----------



## gunner21

My god Westbrook is such a chucker.


----------



## AllGlad

Alright! my raps made it through, hopefully we can face the cavs.... for revenge....


----------



## Kevin001

Poor Pelicans.....Warriors just too good for everyone.


----------



## Kevin001

Lebron did his thing and curry is playing well tonight.


----------



## Kevin001

Houston bounced back!


----------



## Kevin001

Boston is the team of the future in the East and maybe the NBA.


----------



## Kevin001

The Warriors are just too good. Been the best team the last 4yrs.


----------



## cmed

I'm no Lebron hater but I really hope Boston comes out of the East. I'm super curious to see what Brad Stevens can scheme up against the Warriors. We already know Cleveland would get dusted in 4 games.


----------



## scooby

Sigh.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Lol

Nice win for my Rockets.


----------



## Cletis

Kevin001 said:


> Boston is the team of the future in the East and maybe the NBA.


Look out for the Jazz, man.


----------



## gunner21

Cletis said:


> Look out for the Jazz, man.


Mitchell is going to be a superstar. It's all about putting the right supporting cast around him.


----------



## Kevin001

Cletis said:


> Look out for the Jazz, man.


They ain't going nowhere lol.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm so proud of my Houston team!


----------



## Kevin001

Huge win for the Celtics....stuff just got real all the pressure is on Lebron now.


----------



## cmed

The Rockets are saving the NBA from ruining its own product. Between that and The Decision Part 3 looming, I'm kind of excited about basketball again.

Also, KD to Houston next year? lol


----------



## Kevin001

Chris paul getting hurt sucks but we still have a good chance. He is the Isiah Thomas of our generation.


----------



## Kevin001

Lebron needs one more game like this.


----------



## Kevin001

Thompson was on fire tonight...should be 2 good games 7s.


----------



## Kevin001

Lebron back to the finals...wow!


----------



## Kevin001

This is going to be so close...eek!


----------



## cmed

nvm nba is still trash


----------



## Kevin001

^^ aww lol


----------



## Kevin001

Warriors will sweep.


----------



## Kevin001

Cavs blew it!


----------



## gunner21

Yet another bring Finals. KD ruined the league.


----------



## Kevin001

Durants Finals MVP......again


----------



## Kevin001

Lebron is definitely leaving.....Curry tried so hard to get Finals MVP but Durant was slightly better.


----------



## cmed

That was the exact outcome Adam Silver deserved - an anti-climatic, completely forgettable blowout that reminds everyone of the terrible job he's done running the NBA. Have fun trying to get people to watch 8 months of completely irrelevant games next season.


----------



## wmu'14

Kevin001 said:


> Lebron is definitely leaving.....


I'm not convinced.

But that CLE team was nowhere near GS's level.

My guess is Lebron either goes to Houston where he'll have a legit shot at the Championship with a solid team around him, or Philadelphia where he's pretty much guaranteed to make the Finals not having to go through an All-Star team like GS.



cmed said:


> That was the exact outcome Adam Silver deserved - an anti-climatic, completely forgettable blowout that reminds everyone of the terrible job he's done running the NBA. Have fun trying to get people to watch 8 months of completely irrelevant games next season.


NBA needs more parity, which is why I follow the NHL more. Seems like you can pick 2 or 3 teams in the pre-season and 2 of them are guaranteed to be in the Finals. But I haven't minded the CLE / GS string of Finals.


----------



## NahMean

The real NBA finals this season was always going to be Houston vs Golden State because whoever coming out of the east was going to get blown off the court by the winner from the west. It's too bad Chris Paul had to be out the last 2 games of that series as he was a stud through much of the first 5 games. If Boston had a healthy Kyrie Irving & Gordan Heyward then I'd like to think they'd put up a decent fight against GS as Brad Stevens is a heck of a coach. Part of me would like to see Lebron go to Houston just to give that division someone to compete against GS, but then I'd hate to see the West get stronger than what it already is while making the East even worse.


----------



## Kevin001

wmu'14 said:


> I'm not convinced.
> 
> But that CLE team was nowhere near GS's level.
> 
> My guess is Lebron either goes to Houston where he'll have a legit shot at the Championship with a solid team around him, or Philadelphia where he's pretty much guaranteed to make the Finals not having to go through an All-Star team like GS.
> 
> NBA needs more parity, which is why I follow the NHL more. Seems like you can pick 2 or 3 teams in the pre-season and 2 of them are guaranteed to be in the Finals. But I haven't minded the CLE / GS string of Finals.


He's going to Philly, Houston, or Lakers.....book it.


----------



## Kevin001

I really hope we can get Lebron to come to Houston.


----------



## Kevin001

Lebron, Kawhi,and George on the same team would be epic! Definitely best team in basketball.


----------



## Kevin001

We gave too much to Paul, we need another all star!


----------



## Kevin001

Lebron is a Laker!!!!!!!


----------



## cmed

Gotta give Lebron credit for wanting to build championship teams instead joining them. If he were KD he would've joined the Celtics in 2010 and the Spurs in 2014.


----------



## Kevin001

Lakers will be 3rd best team in west at best.


----------



## Kevin001

Adding Rondo is nice lets see what else.


----------



## Kevin001

Cousins to the Warriors! Um Game over...season over....best team ever.


----------



## mt moyt

Kevin001 said:


> Cousins to the Warriors! Um Game over...season over....best team ever.


hahahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sadstoner

So the NBA is officially broken now. I guess players don't care about competition anymore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainQuirk1

Are they burning Lebron jerseys in Cleveland yet?


----------



## cmed

lol does a championship even mean anything at this point? You have to have some serious self-esteem issues to get a sense of accomplishment from joining the Warriors and sweeping the Toronto Raptors in the Finals next year.


----------



## AussiePea

The fact this can even happen with salary cap says the sport needs to reconsider how it functions with this kind of thing.


----------



## Kevin001

Still about winning chips.....Warriors are winning the game.


----------



## scooby

What a joke of a league. Pathetic


----------



## Kevin001

I hear jamal crawford wants to go to the warriors.....hmm.


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR

*Breaking news* 

Jesus Christ of Nazareth just signed with the Golden State Warriors for a polyester robe and a loaf of bread.

But in all seriousness I don't understand how stern could allow boogie to go to the dubs when he wouldn't let cp3 join Kobe and the Lakers. What's wrong with the league? San Antonio needs to bite the bullet and give up kawhi for zo, Ingram, hart, and a pick just so we can end this warriors cheat code. Its starting to be ridiculous.


----------



## MadnessVertigo

Yeah can't believe they let ultra stacked team just keep getting more stacked. Hope kawhi joins LeBron.


----------



## scooby

MadnessVertigo said:


> Yeah can't believe they let ultra stacked team just keep getting more stacked. Hope kawhi joins LeBron.


Breaking news. Spurs have traded Kawhi to GSW in exchange for Nick Young.


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR

MadnessVertigo said:


> Yeah can't believe they let ultra stacked team just keep getting more stacked. Hope kawhi joins LeBron.


Me too bro, the competitiveness in the league is becoming non existent


----------



## Methodical

honestly don't understand how fans watch a sport where the outcome is determined in the off-season.


----------



## Kevin001

We have to land Melo, have to.


----------



## JerryAndSports

Warriors will go like 80-2 this season. Had to say that lol


----------



## hypestyle

it would be great if there would be some mass defections that could boost Detroit in the immediate future.


----------



## Kevin001

Toronto might be 2nd best team in the East now no worst then 3rd with Kawhi and Green now. Still have vanfleet, Ibaka, and Lowry as well. Nice starting lineup......

~ Jonas
~ Ibaka
~ Kawhi
~ Green
~ Lowry

Anunoby could start as well.....nice depth.


----------



## Micronian

People in Toronto are very upset over the trade. The community really liked Demar DeRozan, then they get back a player who doesn't even care to play for the Raptors. I don't know too much about Basketball, or Kawhi Leonard, but he's going to have it tough winning over the fans. For everyone's sake I hope he does, but he's coming in with a strike against him (maybe two strikes, because I heard he didn't even play last season, and nobody knows whether he's still a star player after his injury).


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like Melo is coming...yes! If we sign back Capela we will be great.


----------



## JerryAndSports

celtics actually could have a chance at beating the warriors. They have so many good peices while the warriors have a 5 all star starting lineup but overall there bench is trash especially since iggy is getting really old.


----------



## Kevin001

JerryAndSports said:


> celtics actually could have a chance at beating the warriors. They have so many good peices while the warriors have a 5 all star starting lineup but overall there bench is trash especially since iggy is getting really old.


Iggy, cook, Livingston, Bell, etc. They are solid....they will go back to back to back. Celtics are the beasts of the east though.


----------



## Kevin001

So we got Melo finally? I'm happy


----------



## JerryAndSports

HTML:







Kevin001 said:


> Iggy, cook, Livingston, Bell, etc. They are solid....they will go back to back to back. Celtics are the beasts of the east though.


Yea I'm just hoping at this point... I'm trying to convince myself that the NBA is worth watching when the warriors are just going to keep winning.


----------



## Kevin001

Rondo is so dirty....Paul better not get a lot of games.


----------



## Kevin001

James Harden is back to MVP form.


----------



## Kevin001

Curry is having a MVP season....crazy good.


----------



## Kevin001

Raptors or Boston? Its going to be interesting.


----------



## Kevin001

Harden is on fire.......playing the best ball in the league right now.


----------



## Kevin001

Harden is unstoppable.


----------



## Kevin001

Another 40pt game unbelievable.


----------



## Kevin001

James Harden is the MVP done.


----------



## Musicfan

Kevin001 said:


> Harden is unstoppable.


He did good tonight. That beard is unstoppable too.


----------



## Kevin001

Musicfan69 said:


> He did good tonight. That beard is unstoppable too.


I haven't seen anyone this hot since Kobe had those 4 straight 50+ games.


----------



## Musicfan

Tonight:










Edit: and congrats to Klay Thompson.


----------



## Kevin001

Harden on another level....be interesting to see how things go once Paul returns. MVP as of now for sure though.


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR

You heard it here first. AD is going to LA for Lonzo, Kuzma, KCP, Zubac, Tyson Chandler and a 1st round pick. Your welcome.


----------



## Musicfan

Anthony Davis and LeBron together would be a great match.


----------



## scooby

Welcome to the Mavs Kristaps. So excited. Hopefully he stays healthy and gets us championships with Luka.


----------



## Kevin001

Philly getting Tobias is huge talk about a borderline all star he'll fit in nicely. Philly might be the best in the East now, should be a great playoffs.


----------



## Musicfan

The Bucks are putting on a good show.


----------



## Musicfan

GSW on fire again tonight!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093379575394922496


----------



## AllGlad

I dunno how i feel about Gasol on the Raps. I know not to expect the same defense when he was the Defensive player of the year... but gotta roll the dice here...


----------



## Kevin001

The East is way more exciting than the West this year. Boston might be the 4th best team.


----------



## Kevin001

Can Westbrook get in the MVP conversation, like 8 straight triple doubles is insane.


----------



## Kevin001

OKC is on fire....George and Westbrook should be top 5 for MVP.


----------



## JerryAndSports

Lakers really suck. My boy lebron shoulda just went to the warriors


----------



## Kevin001

Paul George is the hottest player in the league right now.......top 5 MVP candidate. Giannis, Harden, George, Westbrook, Curry are my top 5 right now.


----------



## Kevin001

11 straight wow!


----------



## Musicfan

Nice turnaround for the Lakers. Rockets got sloppy.


----------



## Kevin001

Chris Paul went throwback tonight....still think Rockets are 2nd best team in west when healthy.


----------



## Musicfan

Congrats to Lebron for passing Michael Jordan. But watching the Lakers lose tonight:


----------



## JerryAndSports

I’m curious what everyone thinks about Zion possibly being comparable to Lebron. I’m excited because I never saw Jordan play, and when Lebron Came into the league I barely watched him. So I guess I’m excited I possibly might get to see a all time great come Into the league lol. I just don’t see how he can’t be an all time great being damn near 300 pounds and 6’7 with a 45 inch vert... considering how soft the NBA is today good luck not fouling this dude.


----------



## Kevin001

Harden still has a great shot at MVP.


----------



## Kevin001

Huge loss for us.


----------



## cmed

Dwyane Wade is the Derek Jeter of basketball - all around solid talent, classy guy, universally respected. One of my all time favorite athletes.

And wow did this messy Lakers situation just get messier. I'm guessing Lebron has something to do with this. I can't imagine why Magic would recruit him then bail on him a year later. Either that or there's some real chaos going on with management. My guess would be that Lebron is a controlling diva and Magic has had enough.


----------



## Kevin001

cmed said:


> Dwyane Wade is the Derek Jeter of basketball - all around solid talent, classy guy, universally respected. One of my all time favorite athletes.
> 
> And wow did this messy Lakers situation just get messier. I'm guessing Lebron has something to do with this. I can't imagine why Magic would recruit him then bail on him a year later. Either that or there's some real chaos going on with management. My guess would be that Lebron is a controlling diva and Magic has had enough.


Jeter was a better baseball player than Wade was basketball player.......I think Jeter is in between Wade and Kobe as far as greatness.

Yeah Magic couldn't handle the pressure it requires when dealing with Lebron


----------



## cmed

Kevin001 said:


> Jeter was a better baseball player than Wade was basketball player.......I think Jeter is in between Wade and Kobe as far as greatness.


I won't argue that. The main similarities I see in them is their leadership abilities, how classy they carry themselves, how respected they are, how well they handled the media and reacted to controversy surrounding them, etc.

And from what I'm hearing now, Magic wanted to fire the coach, Jeanie wouldn't let him, so he stepped down. You gotta let managers manage. No accomplished GM wants to work for meddling owners who swat down their decisions. This is the same problems the Mets have.


----------



## Kevin001

cmed said:


> I won't argue that. The main similarities I see in them is their leadership abilities, how classy they carry themselves, how respected they are, how well they handled the media and reacted to controversy surrounding them, etc.
> 
> And from what I'm hearing now, Magic wanted to fire the coach, Jeanie wouldn't let him, so he stepped down. You gotta let managers manage. No accomplished GM wants to work for meddling owners who swat down their decisions. This is the same problems the Mets have.


He wanted to fire the GM among other things....meh I think its all down hill for Lebron.......no longer the best anymore......probably KD now. Lebron is probably all nba 3rd team this year.....would be first time ever for him.


----------



## JerryAndSports

They blew a 3-1 lead and a 31 point lead. That’s tough,


----------



## Kevin001

Such a bad loss.


----------



## cmed

They'll bounce back, and probably in a very big way. At this point the Warriors' biggest opponent is their own complacency.


----------



## Kevin001

Houston looking good .


----------



## Kevin001

Houston better win


----------



## Kevin001

We've got to play better


----------



## Kevin001

Dame time!


----------



## Kevin001

Wow didn't see this happening.


----------



## Kevin001

Kawhi is on another level.


----------



## Kevin001

KD is the best in the world officially. Just have to sit back and enjoy greatness.


----------



## Kevin001

Phew stayed up late for that one.


----------



## Kevin001

Get it together Houston!


----------



## Kevin001

What a game!


----------



## Kevin001

Ugh....Houston dropped the ball.


----------



## Kevin001

Conference Finals should be nice!


----------



## AllGlad

That was probably the biggest Toronto sports moment in the past 5 years... I stilled hyped since that shot .WAGHUSDHOAH


----------



## cmed

Damn Knicks can never catch a break in the lottery. Guess I'll have to hope for KD and/or Kyrie in free agency, although I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Kevin001

Bucks are legit.....Warriors might need KD.


----------



## AllGlad

Raps to teh FINALS!!! WHOWHWOHWO


----------



## cmed

Main takeaways from the playoffs this year... 1.) Toronto's defense is legit, 2.) Giannis still has some growing pains left, 3.) Philly is a lot closer than I originally thought, and 4.) Chris Paul and James Harden are the John Stockton and Karl Malone of this generation - a championship-caliber tandem that had the misfortune of playing in the same era as an all-time great team.


----------



## AllGlad

cmed said:


> Main takeaways from the playoffs this year... 1.) Toronto's defense is legit, 2.) Giannis still has some growing pains left, 3.) Philly is a lot closer than I originally thought, and 4.) Chris Paul and James Harden are the John Stockton and Karl Malone of this generation - a championship-caliber tandem that had the misfortune of playing in the same era as an all-time great team.


Agreed


----------



## rusty35

Really hope the Raps can make a series of this.


----------



## Kevin001

cmed said:


> Main takeaways from the playoffs this year... 1.) Toronto's defense is legit, 2.) Giannis still has some growing pains left, 3.) Philly is a lot closer than I originally thought, and 4.) Chris Paul and James Harden are the John Stockton and Karl Malone of this generation - a championship-caliber tandem that had the misfortune of playing in the same era as an all-time great team.


At least Malone and the crew got to the Finals.


----------



## cmed

I love how amped up this Toronto crowd is. It's so awesome to see this kind of energy again in the Finals.


----------



## JerryAndSports

WARriOrs iN 4


----------



## AllGlad

cmed said:


> I love how amped up this Toronto crowd is. It's so awesome to see this kind of energy again in the Finals.


Warriors also have a great crowd as well


----------



## JerryAndSports

Warriors just need to win 1 out of the next 2. Game 6 is on next Thursday, and Durant would most likely be able to play unless he is a wuss or his Achilles was the problem all along.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow


----------



## Steve French

It's quite humourous to see the internet awash with stories of how scummy Canadians are. Quite the turnaround from the lovable underdogs. Classless of course, but as if every other fanbase wouldn't have done the same thing in the same situation. Nevertheless, still a dumb, dumb thing to do. Not for the optics, but for the potential of firing up the Warriors who were on the ropes.


----------



## JerryAndSports

I feel bad for KD... just terrible the way they were making it seem that he was not trying hard to get back on the court and then that happened. Smh hopefully he’s an exception to these Achilles injuries in ball players ugh this changed the way I view injuries now I’ll never get mad if they don’t play like kawhi...


----------



## Kevin001

Kawhi has a legit claim as the best player in the world.....its definitely a discussion.


----------



## AllGlad

I still can't believe that the Raps won!


Im going to the parade on Monday!!!


----------



## cmed

Happy for the Raptors, happy for the St. Louis Blues. That was a great 24 hours for sports. 

Free agency started with a bang. Picking the Lakers and Sixers for the Finals next year assuming Philly can retain Butler.


----------



## Kevin001

Lakers are contenders for sure but if they can get one more all star then book it....champions. Beal, Kemba, Butler, etc. Some good role players would be nice as well. Lakers will be in the conference finals as of now at least.


----------



## JerryAndSports

Put me on the court with Lebron Lakers. I’ll just spot up in the corner and you only gotta pay me 100k a year!


----------



## Kevin001

Brooklyn hit the jackpot! Got them top 3 in the East right now....Bucks, Sixers, Nets.....Raptors too if they sign Kawhi.


----------



## cmed

I'm glad that GSW superteam is over. I think we got our NBA back. 

Side note - as a fan of a team, is there some kind of clause that allows you to switch to the city's other team if they've been completely irrelevant for nearly 20 years with no end in sight? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Kevin001

On second though Nets might get to Finals.....Bucks lose Hill and Brogdon.....Raptors might not sign Kawhi......and Sixers loss Redick and maybe Butler....we'll see.


----------



## Kevin001

Sixers might be the favorites in the East now.....keeping Tobias that can play the 3 and shoot the 3 plus Horford at the 4 is big time. Great team. 

Now everyone is waiting on kawhi.


----------



## Kevin001

Russel to GSW was huge......he'll hold it down till Klay comes back. Could start all 3 with Klay at the 3. Warriors will be title contenders.....losing Iggy hurts but having a young all-star guard that can get his own shot the next 4yrs is a good trade off.


----------



## Kevin001

Portland just became serious contenders with Whiteside.


----------



## Kevin001

Lakers or Clippers hmm.....going to be a battle this year.


----------



## cmed

Unpopular opinion: the Lakers will be better off getting a bunch of shooters and defenders than they would if they just got Kawhi and nothing else.

Kawhi is phenomenal, but the Lakers would be too top-heavy if he went there. Depth wins championships, and Lebron was always at his best when he had guys like Mike Miller, Shane Battier and JR Smith coming off the bench and getting open looks. 

Danny Green is a perfect fit - a shooter who can defend. They just need to go get a couple of more guys like him and they're all set.


----------



## Kevin001

Got the clippers as slight favorites right now....Lakers are right there though let's see what they can add.


----------



## Kevin001

After adding Avery the Lakers have to be the favorites...nice 2 way role player. This team is so deep and talented. Rondo and cook and run point.....troy, green, and dudley are good shooters......davis, cousins, and mcgee can hold down the middle.....pope, green, avery, and davis are great defenders.....Lebron just has to be Lebron we'll see so many miles already.


----------



## Kevin001

Houston is back in the title mix!


----------



## Kainanen

I'm a fan of Houston Rockets for a long time. They show great game in this season! I want to make some bets on their games, can you recommend what bookmaker to choose? I found good reviews on Totesport from https://www.bookmakeradvisor.com/uk/review/totesport/, can you help me? Thanks!


----------



## Kevin001

Clippers are going to be so good this year.


----------



## Kevin001

We lost but I like what I saw from Westbrook.


----------



## Kevin001

Lebron went throughback last night.


----------



## Kevin001

Harden is on fire, best scorer in the league.


----------



## Kevin001

Congrats Lebron


----------



## Kevin001

Covington is a nice pick up.


----------



## antisarcopenia

Season is resuming tentatively on July 31. I can't wait!


----------



## Kevin001

Call me crazy but Joe Johnson is a borderline hall of famer. Over 20k points, 7x all star, over 5k assists and 5k rebs. Every other player with at least 20+K pts, 5+K ast, 5+K rebs is in the hall. And every player in history with 7+ all star appearances is in the hall but one. I would love to see him play another year.


----------



## Kevin001

Harden will named all nba 1st team for the 6th time, crazy. 1 of 3 active players with 6+ all nba 1st team selections. Only Lebron with his 13th coming up (insane and most ever) and Durant (with 6th). 

Harden is a top 5 SG all time. He's better than Iverson, its close though.


----------



## Kevin001

Harden with 49 tonight!


----------



## AllGlad

welp there goes the perfect streak for the raps *shrugs


----------



## AllGlad

Raps get 50 wins and the 2nd seed... I wonder if it's the Nets or Magic in the first round...


----------



## Kevin001

Dame! The guy is on fire.


----------



## Kevin001

Rockets better win!


----------



## gunner21

Surprised no one has said anything about the strike. Good on the players though. Using their platform trying to enact actual change instead of just lip service.


----------



## The Patriot

gunner21 said:


> Surprised no one has said anything about the strike. Good on the players though. Using their platform trying to enact actual change instead of just lip service.


 Hey, heard they told Espn they were going to play. Are they still playing or are they still deciding to strike? I said I would support their right to speak their conscience if they striked. There are things bigger than a basketball game.


----------



## Kevin001

Kawhi is trying to show the world why he is coming for the throne, he was never mean't to be the son.


----------



## Kevin001

Houston needs to close this out.


----------



## Kevin001

Houston escaped!


----------



## Ape in space

So hyped about the Raptors' impossible buzzer beater. I hope they manage to do something with it. The Leafs also had an epic comeback a few weeks ago in the NHL qualifiers, but they blew it by losing the next game and the series. The Raptors are Toronto's last hope to salvage something from this year. Come on, let's get another championship. :yay


----------



## leaf in the wind

Why do basketball players change into long sleeve shirts once they leave the play to sit courtside? 

I always thought that was odd, you'd think they'd feel gross and sweaty and stay in their sleeveless uniforms.


----------



## mt moyt

Can the Bucks win 4 games in a row


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

leaf in the wind said:


> Why do basketball players change into long sleeve shirts once they leave the play to sit courtside?
> 
> I always thought that was odd, you'd think they'd feel gross and sweaty and stay in their sleeveless uniforms.


Keeps them warm and muscles active. You want to be loose and ready to go back very quickly. Getting cold and muscles tightening up is dangerous.


----------



## wmu'14

Until the NBA removes the name of the pro-Marxist organization on the court, & gets rid of wearing rapists names on their uniforms, & call me a bigot if I won't watch, I won't watch


----------



## Ape in space

Raptors!! Game 7!! :yay

It was way too stressful watching that game.... and this series. I don't know how I'll make it through game 7 on Friday.


----------



## Crisigv

Ape in space said:


> Raptors!! Game 7!! :yay
> 
> It was way too stressful watching that game.... and this series. I don't know how I'll make it through game 7 on Friday.


Same!!


----------



## Kevin001

Kawhi vs Lebron, we're all waiting.


----------



## Kevin001

Clippers choked, Lebron is still the King.


----------



## cmed

Kawhi is great but give me Lebron in a game 7.


----------



## Kevin001

No one is stopping the Lakers.


----------



## Kevin001

Lebron did it, another finals mvp.


----------

